# Sigma Brushes



## mizuki~ (Feb 7, 2009)

So I just saw the review EnKore did on Sigma Brushes and they seem interesting..These brushes are supposedly comparable to MAC and they also have the same numbering as MAC (ex SS187 is a stippler, SS182 is a buffer).

YouTube - Sigma Brushes: MAC Comparables Initial Review
YouTube - Sigma Brushes: Feedback & Review

sigma makeup

What do you guys think? Anyone planning on giving these a try?


----------



## mmitsjojo (Feb 7, 2009)

I saw the video too and then I checked out the website and it just given off a bad vibe to me, because of the way they named their brushes, it seems like it's totally copying MAC in my opinion. If they didn't name it like that, I might've thought otherwise, but the way the names are written just turned me away from it =/ That's my opinion on it though, others might think differently since it is a cheaper alternative.


----------



## miss_primer (Feb 7, 2009)

I saw the video and I liked the brushes.  I think i would give the face brushes a chance.  Not really liking the eye brushes.  Hey if i pay with paypal and things dont go right at least i can try and get a refund.  Anything is worth trying.  With the prices of MAC brushes i can have 5 of those sigma brushes for the price of one mac brush.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 8, 2009)

I saw the vid too, but now I want somebody brave enough to actually order and use the brushes. The face brushes do look interesting, but the copy MAC thing is kinda a turnoff for me...


----------



## Aevalin (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_I saw the vid too, but now I want somebody brave enough to actually order and use the brushes. The face brushes do look interesting, but the copy MAC thing is kinda a turnoff for me..._

 
I just wish it was possible to order the brushes individually beyond the kabuki (which is on the site but near impossible to find).  I'd rather order like 2 brushes to test, than invest in a whole set only to learn I hate them.  Plus I really don't NEED all of them


----------



## queenjana (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_I saw the vid too, but now I want somebody brave enough to actually order and use the brushes. The face brushes do look interesting, but the copy MAC thing is kinda a turnoff for me..._

 
Exactly, they should have come out with a more original concept, but I am sure someone with give them a g
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




o.


----------



## shyste (Mar 12, 2009)

I saw the vid as well...if I got them and liked them I would probably use them for others who want their makeup done as nobody can touch my MAC ones....check out this girl's review...she has used them...the naming really doesn't bother me...but they could have been original..jmo.

YouTube - sigma brushes video 001


----------



## brendakay1980 (Mar 23, 2009)

I like the idea of them numbering the brushes the same.  It is easier for someone like myself ( new to the makeup world ) to know what they are compaired to.  I would like to try these brushes.  Also Encore just posted a new video up about them this weekend I beleive.


----------



## gespiritu (Mar 24, 2009)

makeupbytiffanyd just posted a vid on youtube, she gives a really good review about them. im thinking of getting the eye kit...

YouTube - SIGMA! Affordable MAC-Quality Brushes


----------



## MissResha (Mar 24, 2009)

i think i'll try....as if i really needed more brushes!! is there a such thing as too many brushes?


----------



## user79 (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't like how the website doesn't say what they are made with, what type of fibres...


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 25, 2009)

^^^That's very true...

I have that issue with alot of other stores too...


----------



## malaviKat (Mar 25, 2009)

^^^  I have to agree with that statement.  I emailed the creator (Simone?) to ask about their animal cruelty policies with regard to the sourcing of animal fibers.  We'll see what she says.  It's the one issue I have!

(I'm not that picky about their numbering system being the same as MAC's.  I think, as Brenda mentioned, that might make things easier for people who are new to makeup, new to MAC, new to brushes etc.  That said, I have to wonder what MAC has to say about it!)


----------



## michthr (Mar 25, 2009)

hm i really want to try out these brushes and would be willing to buy the whole set, but the way that our canadian dollar is right now, its not a necessity so i will just wait


----------



## fintia (Mar 25, 2009)

I saw Tiffany's video too and I would really like to try them...  she gave a great review..


----------



## alka1 (Mar 26, 2009)

My comments in Tiffany's video were not well received. Like others have said in this thread, the fact that they're using MAC's lettering system is uhm.. embarrassing. It's like they're trying to trick their customers, imo.

Then I went to Tiffany's blog and it's even worse than I thought. Not only are they using the same numbers and names, but they're also using the exact same descriptions for the brushes that MAC is using. word for word..

click here to see the pamphlet:

MakeupByTiffanyD: Sigma Makeup Brushes


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_My comments in Tiffany's video were not well received. Like others have said in this thread, the fact that they're using MAC's lettering system is uhm.. embarrassing. It's like they're trying to trick their customers, imo.

Then I went to Tiffany's blog and it's even worse than I thought. Not only are they using the same numbers and names, but they're also using the exact same descriptions for the brushes that MAC is using. word for word..

click here to see the pamphlet:

MakeupByTiffanyD: Sigma Makeup Brushes_

 
i do think its kind of weird that they use the same #ing even for brushes that are slightly different!

i know people have posted that these are not private label, the the owner "says so", and that they are cruelty free. i want to see something more concrete....like some information on their (very barebones imo) website regarding the composition and sourcing of their materials and manufacturing.


----------



## flymestza (Mar 26, 2009)

I love my MAC brushes but if I can find something just as good at a cheaper price, I'm all over it.  As for the numbering system, I'm with Brendakay on this one.  I think a universal numbering system would be so much easier for peeps new to the makeup scene.


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 26, 2009)

i don't think it was necessary for them to use the same numbering system, if you look at the brush and the name of it i think most of us can figure out what it could be duped for, i also what to know what the fibers are made out out of I'm really not in to animal fur on my face


----------



## n_c (Mar 26, 2009)

Based on the reviews I ordered the ss224. I'll keep you all updated as soon as I receive mine.


----------



## mizuki~ (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_My comments in Tiffany's video were not well received. Like others have said in this thread, the fact that they're using MAC's lettering system is uhm.. embarrassing. It's like they're trying to trick their customers, imo.

Then I went to Tiffany's blog and it's even worse than I thought. Not only are they using the same numbers and names, but they're also using the exact same descriptions for the brushes that MAC is using. word for word..

click here to see the pamphlet:

MakeupByTiffanyD: Sigma Makeup Brushes_

 
Wow word for word?? That is a bit embarrassing..I really don't like the fact that they're trying super hard to be comparable to MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but...I'm still tempted by that cheap "187"..


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Wow word for word?? That is a bit embarrassing..I really don't like the fact that they're trying super hard to be comparable to MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but...I'm still tempted by that cheap "187".._

 
 In my opinion, all of the brushes look good, Except that "187". It looks flimsy as shit. My coastal scents stippler looks way more dense.


----------



## looovemac (Mar 26, 2009)

I went on their website and the brushes are temporarily out of stock


----------



## Ikara (Mar 26, 2009)

It is really temporarily because I went this morning to take a look, one our later they were out of stock. Went tonight again and they had them and when I finnaly decided to purchase... they were out of stock again! xD


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 27, 2009)

i wanna get this after seeing tiffanyd's video on it. i bet they got a crapload of orders after the video went up.


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 27, 2009)

You know... I'm also not really into how they literally "copied" the brushes from MAC as to possibly get MORE people to buy them.

But at the same time, a good brush is a good brush, and I'm into the fact that the quality may be even better than some of the MAC brushes. Doesn't mean I won't BUY MAC brushes ever again... but if I can find something better for cheaper, I'm all over it. 

I'm going to buy these once I get my tax return and try them out


----------



## Ikara (Mar 27, 2009)

once again youtube proves to be an excellent marketing tool! 

mail from sigma:
 Quote:

  Individual brushes (including the new SS109 and SS188) are scheduled to be available on April 25th. Complete, Eyes, and Face kits are scheduled to be available on May 15th.


----------



## iloveulta2 (Mar 27, 2009)

I got 2 complete sets of these brushes (12 brushes in each set) 1 for me and 1 for my daughter... and I LOVE them....I use them daily....I am sad that they are out of stock because I really wanted to order a 3rd and possibly 4th set (3rd set for my sister who is coming down to visit me next week) and the 4th just for back up....the price is great and I don't have to put so much wear and tear on my MAC brushes...I personally like the way they named the brushes (for those of us who are new to MAC) its easier when watching a video and they say use a 239, I don't have to play the guessing game of "quick lets see what shape it is and find one similiar"...instead when someone says with your 239 brush, I know exactly what brush to pull out...no guessing games....thats just my opinion though. Great customer service and very fast shipment. I hope this review helps someone...they really are great brushes.


----------



## shyste (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Wow word for word?? That is a bit embarrassing..I really don't like the fact that they're trying super hard to be comparable to MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but...I'm still tempted by that cheap "187".._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_ In my opinion, all of the brushes look good, Except that "187". It looks flimsy as shit. My coastal scents stippler looks way more dense._

 
They have revised the 187 brush so it does not look as flimsy...I am gonna get some cause I bought those cheap ass Coastal Scents ones so I can try these...these are really big on YT right now..and like somebody said less wear & tear on my MAC brushes....and u can always use them for other folks...

YouTube - Revised Sigma 187..YAYYY!!!


----------



## *fabulosity* (Mar 29, 2009)

*Sigma Brushes... are they worth the hype?*

Several of my fave YT gurus have posted favorable reviews on these brushes. All of mine are MAC.. and I invested some serious dough in them.. but if these brushes are "really" that good.. am I missing out not picking up the set? Just as a 2nd set/travel.. I used to use the holiday kits for traveling but.. it'd be nice to have a full size 187.

I thought I'd take it grassroots and ask you guys. What do you guys think?


----------



## kariii (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Sigma Brushes... are they worth the hype?*

I seriously own all MAC brushes too, but I'm seriously considering buying this too.. Am I really missing out on those that have the sigma brushes? I saw tiffany's review on it on YT saying the SS187 is better than MAC.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Sigma Brushes... are they worth the hype?*

I saw TiffanyD's youtube video on them as well and when I went to purchase them they were all out of stock.  I am interested to know if anyone here has tried them.


----------



## Ziya (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Sigma Brushes... are they worth the hype?*

You know what ladies? Just my opinion, I love all of my YT gurus ESPECIALLY Tdoll..she is amazing! But stick with the tried tested and true...I think there's always hype and buzz when companies send out products for gurus to try...but I like the reputation, and the quality I get with MAC. I noticed the numbers are the same except with an s in front of it...thats funny to me..its a like a cheap knockoff and it doesn't even try to disguise that fact...
Not trying to be elitist, I just don't want to be posting a couple months later in the "lost my money to the Sigma scam" thread...they might be cheaper, but why are they cheaper? inferior product/production? or is it a real steal coz there is no inflation based on a brand name? your call, but I'd say give it some time and wait b4 you jump on the band wagon, just to be safe...


----------



## Sanderlees (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Sigma Brushes... are they worth the hype?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_You know what ladies? Just my opinion, I love all of my YT gurus ESPECIALLY Tdoll..she is amazing! But stick with the tried tested and true...I think there's always hype and buzz when companies send out products for gurus to try...but I like the reputation, and the quality I get with MAC. I noticed the numbers are the same except with an s in front of it...thats funny to me..its a like a cheap knockoff and it doesn't even try to disguise that fact...
Not trying to be elitist, I just don't want to be posting a couple months later in the "lost my money to the Sigma scam" thread...they might be cheaper, but why are they cheaper? inferior product/production? or is it a real steal coz there is no inflation based on a brand name? your call, but I'd say give it some time and wait b4 you jump on the band wagon, just to be safe..._

 
I agree with you 100% I too watched Tiffany's review... and it seems that new companies that send out products to gurus *surprise* always raves about it... don't get me wrong... the product CAN potentially be amazing... but I've fallen under the pressure of a "good review" -- i have never been sent free products, but i knew the company was watching... so i felt pressured to HAVE to say that EVERTHING was perfect.. even though i didn't feel it. I mean, there are other companies out there that freak out and attack those who give them a negative review... 
definitely let the hype die down... hear the reviews from non-gurus.. and maybe base your decision on that?


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Sigma Brushes... are they worth the hype?*

I want to read more reviews then I'll consider checking them out.


----------



## sassyclassy (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Sigma Brushes... are they worth the hype?*

I've actually seen a lot of reviews about Sigma brushes on Youtube and on other forums from people all over and I have not seen one negative review. Tiffany D was not the first person to review them but probably one of the most-viewed. If you're interested in these brushes and you would like a second set for whatever reason I would say to go for it because the packages are at really great prices and they come out to 6-7 USD a brush which is really good. You can buy a cheap, crappy brush from another store/retailer and they will come to at least that price if not more so from the way I see it, you are not really losing anything. I don't think so many people would say they are good if they're not at least pretty good.

The one thing is, they're temporarily sold out and I heard elsewhere that the entire set (with the 188 and 109 dupe) will not be available until mid-May, so that is quite a long wait.

So basically, since you already have all the MAC brushes and you would like a second set to have and for traveling I think this is a good deal and you should think about getting it. I'm definitely thinking of getting it as well but like mentioned, it's always good to spend some time looking at reviews from multiple sources.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Sigma Brushes... are they worth the hype?*

Thanks ladies! I had heard about them on another board before Tiffany and Enkore did a review on them. But I love Tiffany like I know her personally..lol.. and when she reviews something I feel like she looks objectively at it. Also the price point wasn't ridiculous.. now if it had've been like $100 or so I would've immediately PASSED. I was hoping you guys would have them.. who the heck have they sold out too then if it's not specktra girls???? So I go to try to order them and of course they're sold out. Last week I put them in my cart about 19 times and took them out saying... this is something  I DO NOT NEED.. but I looked at Tiff's video again and they seemed sturdy. Now I have to wait.

I hope it's not a scam... but I wasn't all that impressed with Coastal Scents fake 187... yes another bandwagon I jumped on.. and I swear I just want to throw the 2 I got away because they are just a waste of time. Plus the sigma 187 Tiffany had looked WAYYY fuller than my MAC. Also the best benefit is that it would allow me to go a longer time without cleaning them!


----------



## user79 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Sigma Brushes... are they worth the hype?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanderlees* 

 
_I agree with you 100% I too watched Tiffany's review... and it seems that new companies that send out products to gurus *surprise* always raves about it... don't get me wrong... the product CAN potentially be amazing... but I've fallen under the pressure of a "good review" -- i have never been sent free products, but i knew the company was watching... so i felt pressured to HAVE to say that EVERTHING was perfect.. even though i didn't feel it. I mean, there are other companies out there that freak out and attack those who give them a negative review... 
definitely let the hype die down... hear the reviews from non-gurus.. and maybe base your decision on that?_

 
Not all gurus feel pressured to give a good review simply because they were gifted an item. If I get sent something from a company and I don't like it - I won't feature it on my channel. And yes that has happened before, I have a few samples that I just ended up tossing in the garbage because they weren't good. But I think if a company does make a good product, why not spread the word?


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 31, 2009)

May 15?? That's way too far in the future for me to remember to buy them once they come back in stock. Maybe by then, the hype will die down OR these brushes might just become that much more popular. We'll see.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Mar 31, 2009)

I think it's hilarious that these are *ALL* out of stock at the moment, and some not even temporarily...what does that mean _exactly!_

I wonder if MAC has caught ill wind of these yet?

I'm also wondering if these infringe upon any kind of patent/copyright laws for obvious reasons...I hope not - I'd hate for MAC to put the _kabosh_ on these - before we were able to get them that is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a modest collection of 22 MAC brushes and, I too, like the idea of similar numbering for that universal approach for the application tools.

Needless to say I'm all over these as soon as I can get my grubby mitts on 'em! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't remember anyone mentioning what material the handles are made out of - wood/resin/plastic . 
The webpage could do a whole lot better in showcasing these in my opinion. There's just a slight bit of the feeling that someone's trying to get away with something. That's my paranoia talking.

I always get nervous about online limited liability companies, fearing they'll just disappear into a puff of smoke after they've sold all of their limited supply of product they managed to get their hands on through some limited overstock deal, and then move on to some other product.  I guess that would make them Limited Edition. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I wish them all the best of success, though, in their small business venture, _despite_ the fact that the name on their products is "SIGMA" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...wtf!!!

I guess it would've been too obvious to have used the name "*MAK*" ?


----------



## n_c (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok so I received my ss224 (medium size dome) brush yesterday. Shipping wasn't bad at all.

Here are the pics, I went overboard sorry...you cant click to see the picture better

Here it is before taken out of the plastic sleeve
Sigma description: Features wood handles and nickel-plated brass ferrules




Close up




Compared to the MAC 224 in length. ss224 on top, mac on bottom




Close up comparison, ss224 on top, mac on bottom




Left to right 217, ss224, MAC 224




Am I satisfied with my purchase? Absolutely. I am suprisingly very impressed with this brush. After wash there was shedding, no dye transfer, and the fibers are cut well. No funny smell. Good quality. Overall this brush is everything I've ever wanted the MAC224 to be like, shorter bristles and a lot more stiff. I think the stiffness helps with blending part, gives more control. Im just sad I didnt buy more. Hth someone.


----------



## alka1 (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_I think it's hilarious that these are *ALL* out of stock at the moment, and some not even temporarily...what does that mean exactly!

I wonder if MAC has caught ill wind of these yet?

I'm also wondering if these infringe upon any kind of patent/copyright laws for obvious reasons...I hope not - I'd hate for MAC to put the kabosh on these - before we were able to get them that is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have a modest collection of 22 MAC brushes and, I too, like the idea of similar numbering for that universal approach for the application tools.

Needless to say I'm all over these as soon as I can get my grubby mitts on 'em! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't remember anyone mentioning what material the handles are made out of - wood/resin/plastic . 
The webpage could do a whole lot better in showcasing these in my opinion. There's just a slight bit of the feeling that someone's trying to get away with something. That's my paranoia talking.

I always get nervous about online limited liability companies, fearing they'll just disappear into a puff of smoke after they've sold all of their limited supply of product they managed to get their hands on through some limited overstock deal, and then move on to some other product.  I guess that would make them Limited Edition. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I wish them all the best of success, though, in their small business venture, despite the fact that the name on their products is "SIGMA" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...wtf!!!

I guess it would've been too obvious to have used the name "*MAK*" ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
You make some very good points. I especially agree about your concerns regarding the materials these are made of. Someone said that with MAC you pay for the brand. I don't believe that's true.. It is known that MAC brushes are hand-assembled, are made of quality materials built to be durable, come from a reputable brand with awesome customer service, etc.


----------



## vocaltest (Apr 1, 2009)

With this whole name thing, I might be wrong but...

There's a possibility they're made by the same company who make MAC's brushes. I can't remember the name of the company but I have seen their website before and I believe you can buy directly from them. I know that Inglot's brushes are made by the same company as MAC's and all their brushes are identical to each others, yet Inglot's brushes are cheaper. Maybe thats the direct naming system? I don't know. 
To be honest, who really cares if they're the same name? If they're good, they're good, thats all that should really matter.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_With this whole name thing, I might be wrong but...

There's a possibility they're made by the same company who make MAC's brushes. I can't remember the name of the company but I have seen their website before and I believe you can buy directly from them. I know that Inglot's brushes are made by the same company as MAC's and all their brushes are identical to each others, yet Inglot's brushes are cheaper. Maybe thats the direct naming system? I don't know. 
*To be honest, who really cares if they're the same name? If they're good, they're good, thats all that should really matter*._

 


I agree!!!


----------



## COBI (Apr 1, 2009)

That's what I thought, too: private labeling.  It is possible that the manufacturer is the same; the majority of the brushes that we buy are likely made by only a handful (or two) of manufacturers.  

Of course, different companies give the manufacturer different specifications such as handles, naming, density, etc.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_ I know that Inglot's brushes are made by the same company as MAC's and all their brushes are identical to each others, yet Inglot's brushes are cheaper. Maybe thats the direct naming system? I don't know. _

 
the sigma brushes aren't identical, though. like the 224 and the SS224 are different, yet sigma gave theirs the same #.


----------



## star*violet (Apr 1, 2009)

in my opinion, if they make MAC-quality (or better in some cases) brushes for a fraction of the cost, they should go ahead and bank off of the names of the brushes.  i love MAC, but i'm not gonna pretend that i don't think their brushes (and other things like MSFs) aren't totally overpriced. and we are definitely paying for the name to some extent, that's the whole point of branding.  MAC's a makeup giant, they can handle it, or else they should price more competitively (but of course they know they don't have much real competition). 

and as far as things like how they make their brushes and what with, it's kindof naive to think that ~MAC~ is that much better than other companies with everything they do behind the scenes.  they're just selling a product too.  i'd rather not miss out on cheap, good quality brushes because i need to compare everything to MAC first. 

and i think i want the S224 brush (because my expensive MAC one scratches up my eye lids! yay!).


----------



## user79 (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_That's what I thought, too: private labeling.  It is possible that the manufacturer is the same; the majority of the brushes that we buy are likely made by only a handful (or two) of manufacturers.  

Of course, different companies give the manufacturer different specifications such as handles, naming, density, etc._

 
I don't think they are from the same manufacturer, looking at pictures and videos they do not look the same to me at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The shapes are different.


----------



## COBI (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I don't think they are from the same manufacturer, looking at pictures and videos they do not look the same to me at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The shapes are different._

 
I'm not talking specifically about these brushes or a one-to-one comparison, but like most industries, there are likely a couple dozen (or fewer) "major" manufacturers of brushes that do the private labeling for the majority of brands based on that brands specifications; and there are likely other smaller companies that do more local brush manufacturing versus large scale.  

Suggesting that items are made by the same manufacturer does not guarantee or imply equitable quality as the specifications for the brushes (construction and materials used) can vary greatly.


----------



## sassyclassy (Apr 1, 2009)

Although it may be true, each company designs their product, so the fact that they are manufactured in the same place does not really mean anything, I would think. The naming (either it's called the 187, the SS187, or Duo Fibre Stippling brush) was decided upon the company who in turn got their manufacturers to slap on the label. 

I've heard that there are factories that manufacture candy on some days and peanut butter on others? Lol..the variations are endless.

So basically, manufacturers have clients who give them their design plans of their products with the materials used, packaging, specifications, etc and they are made to their liking =)


----------



## malaviKat (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_^^^  I have to agree with that statement.  I emailed the creator (Simone?) to ask about their animal cruelty policies with regard to the sourcing of animal fibers.  We'll see what she says.  It's the one issue I have!_

 

So, I am happy to report that Simone has taken the time to respond and she stated the following:

"The process that these brushes are made is the same as MAC brushes are made, and  the bristles are the same. Animals are not harmed during the harvest of the  bristles. The bristles are removed and allowed to re-grown, as would the coat of  a sheep be removed and the hair be used to do sweaters, for example.

We  will develop a synthetic line very soon. I've had several requests from those  that are not comfortable using animal products."


----------



## user79 (Apr 3, 2009)

Seeing how everything is out of stock, I am going to wait a while until more people receive their orders and see what they say. I am not 100% convinced on these brushes yet.


----------



## nichollecaren (Apr 3, 2009)

does anybody know if they happen to be available anywhere else? I've been dubiously watching ebay---I guess its too soon to expect that someone would want to offload


----------



## sassyclassy (Apr 4, 2009)

I would doubt that these brushes are sold anywhere else since it's obviously a very new company..I think it is a possible idea in the future but not right now as they just started to gain clients. Maybe you can email her to ask her about it?


----------



## damsel (Apr 4, 2009)

from the preorder email:
 Quote:

  Individual brushes (including the new SS109 and SS188) are scheduled to be available on April 25th. Complete, Eyes, and Face kits are scheduled to be available on May 15th.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_So, I am happy to report that Simone has taken the time to respond and she stated the following:

"The process that these brushes are made is the same as MAC brushes are made, and  the bristles are the same. Animals are not harmed during the harvest of the  bristles. The bristles are removed and allowed to re-grown, as would the coat of  a sheep be removed and the hair be used to do sweaters, for example.

We  will develop a synthetic line very soon. I've had several requests from those  that are not comfortable using animal products."_

 
that's her response verbatim? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and she supposedly has a D.V.M.?


----------



## shyste (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_With this whole name thing, I might be wrong but...

There's a possibility they're made by the same company who make MAC's brushes. I can't remember the name of the company but I have seen their website before and I believe you can buy directly from them. I know that Inglot's brushes are made by the same company as MAC's and all their brushes are identical to each others, yet Inglot's brushes are cheaper. Maybe thats the direct naming system? I don't know. 
*To be honest, who really cares if they're the same name? If they're good, they're good, thats all that should really matter.*_

 



Playing devil's advocate...we all know everybody doesn't want to pay the prices for MAC brushes...could Simone have gotten their permission? I mean are they getting a cut? we just don't know all the particulars...I do think worrying about a name or number is useless because MAC doesn't own the #187..they own MAC 187..so anybody can use the numbers..we all love MAC but there are other brushes out there ie..billy b, nars, etc...I own a Sonia Kashuk set and I reach for the SK blending brush b4 MAC's cause I can work a crease with it...I just don't think we should be soooo skeptical..u can always purchase one just to try it...and maybe they are sold out because they didn't want to buy to many and not sell them..now that there is a demand they can order more...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  these are jmo.....

now I am still pissed about the Coastal Scents ones....thankfully I have daughters and gave the brushes to them...


----------



## malaviKat (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spacegirl2007* 

 
_that's her response verbatim? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and she supposedly has a D.V.M.?_

 
That was verbatim, yes - copied/pasted from her response to me.  (I leave everyone to draw their own conclusions).    I have no idea about the DVM claim.


----------



## nursee81 (Apr 4, 2009)

I would like to try them out but i am very if-y about them. To me it just seems that the reviews they are getting are maybe a little exaggerated maybe I don't know.


----------



## pmjc69 (Apr 6, 2009)

I actually do want to try out their brushes due to all the reviews. but i think i will wait to hear from the people who ordered on here before getting them.


----------



## nursee81 (Apr 6, 2009)

^ me too.


----------



## nichollecaren (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sassyclassy* 

 
_I would doubt that these brushes are sold anywhere else since it's obviously a very new company..I think it is a possible idea in the future but not right now as they just started to gain clients. Maybe you can email her to ask her about it?_

 

well I emailed about a pre order and no one responded...soooo...I dunno if i'll get a response abt that either.


----------



## MissResha (Apr 6, 2009)

i've decided not to get these brushes because i already have way too many brushes *sigh*


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 6, 2009)

I would like to try these but am hesitant, too...right now it seems too good to be true. Besides I'm lemming adesign way more, lol!


----------



## kuuipo415 (Apr 6, 2009)

I am sold! Can't wait till they are available again!

does anybody know how the pre-order works? Do we email her our CC/Paypal info and pay for it first??


----------



## Jinni (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kuuipo415* 

 
_I am sold! Can't wait till they are available again!

does anybody know how the pre-order works? Do we email her our CC/Paypal info and pay for it first??_

 
I e-mailed them to ask for a pre-order, and I was told that I'd be put on a list and would be first in line when the next shipment arrives. I didn't have to supply any CC/paypal info (that would have been sort of shady).


----------



## sassyclassy (Apr 7, 2009)

I was told that the first pre-order list is sold out so if you ordered on or before March 30th you're on the first list and will get dibbs on the first shipment but if you pre-ordered after that I heard it can be a long wait...I think some people mentioned July.

The only thing that is confirmed about what I just wrote is that there is definitely a first pre-order list and that the cut off was March 30th because I emailed her about it. The July estimate was just speculation.


----------



## almmaaa (Apr 7, 2009)

I hope they come out with an ss 217 (mac 217) becuase I would love to find a dupe of the 217!!!!!   Anyone know of one?


----------



## JaszG (Apr 9, 2009)

I am definitely going to try these brushes!


----------



## lizziebetha (Apr 11, 2009)

I definitely want to try these brushes. I would like to hear more opinions from others though...from people who actually bought them.


----------



## BloodMittens (Apr 11, 2009)

I just pre-ordered my set, and I was told I was in the waiting line for June 09. SOOOO, it's June I believe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not July.


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *almmaaa* 

 
_I hope they come out with an ss 217 (mac 217) becuase I would love to find a dupe of the 217!!!!!   Anyone know of one?_

 
I hear that Loew Cornell's 3/8" Maxine Mop is a perfect dupe for the 217


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_I hear that Loew Cornell's 3/8" Maxine Mop is a perfect dupe for the 217_

 
its a dupe for the 239.


----------



## AjaAbeni (Apr 13, 2009)

theres a young lady on youtube that was posted a wonderful video on these brushes her name is makeupbytiffanyd heres her link YouTube - SIGMA! Affordable MAC-Quality Brushes
HTH


----------



## civicbabe627 (Apr 20, 2009)

I ordered the full set last Friday. They shipped Saturday and should be here in a couple of days. I will do a review for ya'll!


----------



## Superkaz (Apr 20, 2009)

Yay for us, I am in Australia so will take around 7 days to get to me.
So make sure you do that review AS SOON as they arrive.

Well maybe not as then I will be super dying for them to arrive lol


----------



## almmaaa (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *civicbabe627* 

 
_I ordered the full set last Friday. They shipped Saturday and should be here in a couple of days. I will do a review for ya'll! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thats weird how were you able to order if they have been out of stock and there is a waiting list?


----------



## Superkaz (Apr 20, 2009)

We were on the waiting list so when the next lot of stock arrived we were sent emails letting us know to go ahead with our order.

Its definitely worth pre-ordering them so you can be next on the list as there next 2 lots coming in have already got names next to them.


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Apr 21, 2009)

I pretty much have a full set of MAC brushes that I've invested SO much money into over the years, and countless other random-brand brushes. But I couldn't help myself and ordered a full set of the Sigma brushes as well as the Kabuki. SO HAPPY with the purchase. I am on the waiting list for the SS188 and SS109, too. Can't wait to get those because I love the ones I already have. My love for my MAC brushes is unbreakable, but the Sigma brushes are a close second. I've thrown my random brushes in a shoebox and stuck them under the sink in my bathroom to make room for these! I'm not a "guru" and didn't get paid to say these things lol... I paid for my brushes and don't regret a single cent of the cost!

They also wash nicely with no shedding. I've had mine almost a full month and have washed them at least 5 or 6 times. They haven't lost their softness (Is that a word? lol) and I use the brush guards when laying them to dry. They keep their shape really well!


----------



## nichollecaren (May 5, 2009)

I just went on the sigma site and three of the brushes are currently available! I can add to my cart!! YAY- Grab em quick!

Sigma Makeup Eye Shading Brush SS239
Sigma Makeup Duo Fibre Brush SS187
Sigma Makeup Large Powder Brush SS150


----------



## winkietoe (May 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_I just went on the sigma site and three of the brushes are currently available! I can add to my cart!! YAY- Grab em quick!

Sigma Makeup Eye Shading Brush SS239
Sigma Makeup Duo Fibre Brush SS187
Sigma Makeup Large Powder Brush SS150_

 

I just tried to order the SS187, and it was already sold out


----------



## HokageRecca (May 10, 2009)

Does anyone know what's going on with the website and release dates? I emailed Simone and she responded, saying the 188, 109 and 182 would be available on the 7th of May, the full set on the 27th of May, but now I'm hearing about a waiting list until June? And all of my emails to Simone are now being rejected and being sent back to me when I'm using the same email she contacted me through a few weeks prior...

Please someone tell me if you know anything about this! I'm confused and just need some more quality brushes for my kit for some stuff that is coming up really soon. >_<


----------



## nichollecaren (May 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *winkietoe* 

 
_I just tried to order the SS187, and it was already sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 oh man...i'm sorry! That was fast. I actually copied that list from my shopping cart before I changed my mind and decided to wait on the sets to be available 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I subscribed to their newsletter:


 Quote:

  "Sigma Makeup Newsletter 05/01/09

Posted: 01 May 2009 08:29 PM PDT

Hello!

Welcome to the Sigma Makeup Newsletter 05/01/09

All individual brushes and the Sigma Makeup Face and Eyes kit will be available in approximately one week. If you have pre-ordered, we will contact you by e-mail and send you a link to complete your purchase. Please allow a few days to receive your notification as we will be handling a large number of pre-orders.

The following individual brushes will be available:

SS150 – Large Powder Brush
SS187 – Duo Fibre Brush
SS239 – Eye Shading Brush
SS219 – Pencil Brush
SS224 – Blending Brush

New!

SS182 – Buffer Brush (Kabuki) - Now available with a longer handle!
SS109 – Small Contour Brush
SS188 – Small Duo Fibre Brush

The design of the Sigma Makeup travel kits is finalized. We will offer 2 options - one in pink and one in black - each with 7 essential brushes.

We continue to develop 7 new brushes that will soon be available.

Two new videos by makeup artist Tiffany D. will be available in May. The Advanced Series will show you very specific techniques to obtain a flawless look!

Meanwhile, you can check out the current videos from the Basic Series!

Stay Pretty : )

Sigma Makeup"  
 
and they are now on twitter : Sigma Makeup (sigmamakeup) on Twitter

15 hours ago from web
 Quote:

  "Getting ready to change the home page of the Sigma Makeup website to announce that all individual brushes are back!about 15 hours ago from web "


----------



## winkietoe (May 10, 2009)

Oh well! If theyre sold out before I can grab one then I guess its just meant to be!

Thanks okay though, Ive been blowing so much money on makeup these last few weeks, I shold give my wallet a little rest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Woo. I just recieved an email from them saying that their brush stock for May *AND* June are all out; and that im on the waiting list for July.

They must be super busy with all the youtube videos out on them..


----------



## iShadow (May 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *winkietoe* 

 
_
Thanks okay though, Ive been blowing so much money on makeup these last few weeks, I shold give my wallet a little rest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Bahaha, I wish I didn't understand that so well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What are your thoughts on the brushroll? I don't have one... do you suggest getting theirs with the complete set?


----------



## winkietoe (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iShadow* 

 
_Bahaha, I wish I didn't understand that so well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What are your thoughts on the brushroll? I don't have one... do you suggest getting theirs with the complete set?_

 

I wasnt planning on buying it because I dont think I;d use it.

If I rememeber correctly, TiffanyD made a video about the brushes and mentioned that it was a good quality brush roll. 

The link to her blog with the video:
TiffanyD: Sigma Makeup Brushes

*WOO. I was just able to purchase the SS187 and SS109 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




okay, no more purchases for me for the rest of the week!


----------



## nichollecaren (May 13, 2009)

* Sigma Makeup News *


Sigma Makeup Newsletter 05/11/09 
[FONT=Georgia,Helvetica,Arial,Sans-Serif] Posted: 11 May 2009 09:21 PM PDT[/FONT]




The Face and Eyes kit, all individual brushes,​
and the new SS109 and SS188 are now available!


----------



## *fabulosity* (May 13, 2009)

I ordered at 6:22 a.m. on 3/30 and have not gotten any type of notification to go order. I want these brushes.. kind of bad!


----------



## nichollecaren (May 14, 2009)

did you pre order? If yes, just go on the site and purchase now-all brushes are available.


----------



## malaviKat (May 14, 2009)

So I figured I'd throw my initial 2 cents in...if it matters to anybody. 

*Initial opinion: *
Positive. 
Good for expanding a collection or as a gift. 

I ordered the ss150 and the brush roll on May 6th.  Both products shipped on May 7th and arrived today (May 14th).  I am in Canada, for anyone who is interested. 

I have been in the market for something to make traveling with my brushes easier for some time now and I've looked at everything from "professional" makeup artist rolls to the type of thing painters might use... When I came across the Sigma roll it seemed to offer the best quality for the best price so I decided to give it a chance.

The majority of the brushes in my collection currently are MAC brushes (save two powder brushes that I acquired some time ago that I tend to use sparingly). In comparison with my MAC collection, my first impression is that the SS150 does measure up. The bristles of this brush are very, very soft (I would argue that it is softer than some MAC powder brushes and it is on par with the softness of both my 168 and my 182.)  I do not own the MAC 150 which is one reason I went ahead with the Sigma version.  Having said that, I visited my local MAC store a few days ago and had an opportunity to try out the MAC 150 - its bristles were not as soft in my opinion.

The brush itself appears to be well constructed. The handle is well balanced (I look for that in brushes as much as I do in chefs knives ) and it has a nice weight to it. There has been no initial shedding.

The brush roll is also well constructed. The synthetic material has a faux leather feel - sort of the texture of rougher cow-leather but with the pliability of lamb. I will admit I expected it to be stiffer, but I am not disappointed with its pliability. It should be noted (and enKore mentioned this) that it is not a roll in the traditional sense, but it reminds me of a wallet.  Each pocket is lined and will not scratch your brushes.  Some of the stitching is slightly crooked - not enough to affect performance, but if you're really REALLY anal retentive (as I can be) well, there you are. 

Overall, I'm quite pleased. Sigma does not overburden you with excess packaging (which I am happy about), but they do include an insert featuring a list of products which might be of interest and, as others have mentioned, a sample ELF product. 

My only complaint is regarding shipping costs. While there are discounts if you buy an entire kit/collection of brushes, you pay individual shipping prices if you purchase things individually. (I was charged $8 and $6 USD respectively for shipping the brush roll and ss150).  It would be great if shipping costs could be calculated to allow you to add products by weight.

Off to wash my brush. 

....

So I've washed my brush and must note that there was no shedding.  To be honest, I tend to expect shedding with brushes - even my MAC brushes shed from time to time so I was expecting at least a few hairs to come off. Nothing so far. There was, however, a lot of dye bleeding out in the water, but I washed the brush twice and the water now runs clean.


----------



## malaviKat (May 14, 2009)

Just another quick heads up for those who were trying to contact Simone. I was trying to email her a quick thank you and my message was also rejected (though we have corresponded in the past). I'm going to assume her inbox is above capacity until I hear otherwise.


----------



## winkietoe (May 15, 2009)

For anyone who's interested:

My brushes came today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Im always super excited when a package comes)

I ordered on Monday 11th, and they came around noonish today (the 15th).

First off, I do not have any MAC brushes. I am currently low on funds and was looking for good, MAC comparable, and affordable brushes, so I decided to give these a shot, since they seem to have good reviews.

So the company is located in Minnesota and it took less than a week to reach me here in Southern California; with regular USPS First Class shipping.

I ordered the SS187 for $16 and the SS109 for $14 for $30, shipping was $6 for a total of *$36* dollars.

I bought a camera a few weeks ago, and am still super excited about it, SO I went crazy and took lots of pictures of the brushes for those who are interested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was super excited about my package so when I cut the top of it off, I cut off part of the free little red pouch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







So inside this little pouch was this little card that said Congrats and all this good stuff.




Also in the pouch was a little pamphlet thing describing other brushes in their Essential Brush Kit, which include face and eye brushes.




Behind those were the brushes and a free ELF eyeshadow quad in Drama.










On to the brushes! First up the SS109:













Next the SS187:













The brushes are both REALLLLY soft.  Since I just got them today, I havent really had a chance to test them out or anything. But when I do, Ill review them.

All Ive had a chance to do so far was wash them.  Im really rough when it comes to washing brushes, Ill go to town and just rub the crap outta them with soap; just so I know theyre clean and to make sure im not rubbing left over factory dust on my face later on.

There was shedding with both of the brushes. Not a massive amount where itll clog the pipe in my sink, but a couple of strands here and there, probably less than 10 strands for each bush.  After a few mins of washing and rinsing the shedding stopped, so thats good.

I did not see any bleeding of colors while washing the brushes either.

So far, im pretty pleased with the brushes, but Ill just have to wait see how well they hold up during makeup application.


----------



## alka1 (May 15, 2009)

I still find it weird that they just copy/pasted the brush descriptions directly from MAC's website!


----------



## kittykit (May 16, 2009)

I've just ordered SS188 a few days ago. Can't wait till it arrives.


----------



## malaviKat (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *winkietoe* 

 
_I ordered the SS187 for $16 and the SS109 for $14 for $30, shipping was $6 for a total of *$36* dollars.

... 

So far, im pretty pleased with the brushes, but Ill just have to wait see how well they hold up during makeup application._

 
If you use the SS109 for liquid foundation application, I'd love to know how it works out. I bought the MAC 109 about two months ago and I LOVE it for foundation so I was thinking a second one would be great to have on hand. Would also be great to have one for contouring!


----------



## Boasorte (May 17, 2009)

When it comes to something like this, although I am a faithful suscriber to EnKore, TiffanyD, SephoraJunkie etc, I would rather watch the reviews from just a random Youtuber, these gurus are most likey getting sent these products for promo only,I've heard great things about some CS brushes, went and got em, and they sucked monkeys, so I think I will just stick to my brushes now...


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_When it comes to something like this, although I am a faithful suscriber to EnKore, TiffanyD, SephoraJunkie etc, I would rather watch the reviews from just a random Youtuber, these gurus are most likey getting sent these products for promo only,I've heard great things about some CS brushes, went and got em, and they sucked monkeys, so I think I will just stick to my brushes now..._

 

you know .. I thought I was the only one who thinks that youtube beauty is turning into one big info mercial

i have to admit .. i was a bit turned off by seeing tiffany d's videos right embedded within the sigma site. no disrespect to her, i think she's fab, but i'm skeptical of most sales people and they're turning these girls (and guys) into sales men.

with all that said .. i'm still getting these brushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ONLY BECAUSE... i'm building my kit for pro work and i like they way they look and from the reviews (from the non gurus) they're pretty good AND i want the included brush roll


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_When it comes to something like this, although I am a faithful suscriber to EnKore, TiffanyD, SephoraJunkie etc, I would rather watch the reviews from just a random Youtuber, these gurus are most likey getting sent these products for promo only,I've heard great things about some CS brushes, went and got em, and they sucked monkeys, so I think I will just stick to my brushes now..._

 

I understand what you guys are saying HOWEVER every guru who gets sent the products has the right to not review the products if they do not genuinely like them.  The companies do not want a bad review, this is true, so we just will skip doing a review on the products altogether to avoid drama.  If a product receives a good review, it is generally an HONEST good review.


----------



## iShadow (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *winkietoe* 

 
_


So the company is located in Minnesota and it took less than a week to reach me here in Southern California; with regular USPS First Class shipping_

 
Dude?!?! Where in MN? Their shipping costs are ridiculous, if there's any way I can pick them up, I'm totally for it!


----------



## almmaaa (May 19, 2009)

And now they have a travel set with 7 brushes that will be available by the end of july I think those will sell like pancakes too LOL.


----------



## winkietoe (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iShadow* 

 
_Dude?!?! Where in MN? Their shipping costs are ridiculous, if there's any way I can pick them up, I'm totally for it!_

 

Woo! I still had the package in my trashcan!

It says:
Sigma Enterprises LLC
2183 Mounds Ave
New Brighton, MN 55112


----------



## winkietoe (May 19, 2009)

Oops, posted twice


----------



## winkietoe (May 19, 2009)

Review of the SS187 and the SS109

*I didnt use these brushes with any actual foundation, because I haven't found any foundation that Ive really liked. So I used them with my Clinique Sheer Tint.*

So Friday I used the SS187 to apply my tinted moisturizer and it actually did a really good job.  I ended up with a nice, even, sheer layer of my moisturizer, which I think was better than me applying it with my hands.  I tend to get too much product when I use my hands to appy it, and it gets uneven in certain areas. The brush was soft on my face, and I didnt notice any streaks either.  The only thing I can complain about is that the brush was kind of big, so it was hard to get into little crevices like the sides of my nose.  Once again, I dont have the MAC 187 so I cant really compare this brush to it.  I do like this brush though, so I have no regrets on buying it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 OHH and one thing that I found awesome when using this brush to stipple and swirl the stuff on to my face was that it didnt leave any hairs behind.

After using the SS187 to apply my T/M I used the SS109 to contour and what can I really say, it did its job. It was a good size to do contouring with, because it just fit into that cheeky hollowed area. I have no idea how to explain that haha.  It applied the contouring powder nicely, and it wasn't scratchy. So I had no complaints there.

I orignally bought the SS109 to contour with but then someone mentioned using their MAC 109 for foundation, SO I thought I'd give it a shot with the SS109 too! I wasnt too sure on how to do it, so I once again stippled and swirled just like the other brush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   It did give me a nice, even layer of the T/M just like the SS187.  HOWEVER, I was left with little hairs on my face after every few swirls of the product.  Maybe Im just super heavy handed and was swirling too hard? Or maybe I didnt do an awesome enough job of washing it? Im not too sure, but I wasnt too pleased with the pubey looking things on my face when I was done. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I washed the ss109 again just to see if it shed any more hairs. And it did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Probably about another 10 hairs.  Ill probably give the SS109 another shot at the T/M but right now I don't have a contouring brush as decent as that one, so Ill just use it for contouring for now.


Im planning on picking up some Revlon Colorstay soon and trying that out since a few people have recommended that foundation.  So If anyone is still reading this thread by that time and is still interested on how these brushes work with actual foundation, Ill review that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Included is a picture with the brushes next to a MAC pallette, just so you guys can see the sizes and how it compares. Hmm. Maybe I shouldve included this in the first post?






Hope this helps!


----------



## Boasorte (May 19, 2009)

I'm not doubting the honesty of the gurus, I just don't like the overhyping of the products, claiming it's a dupe for *insert high end brand name here* brush, and all that jazz
I have found that CS palettes are great, after watching TONS of vids on them, I also saw a vid (fafinettex33 or something) do a review on these Rite Aid cosmetics, and overhyped it, went and got em, they sucked, but anyway
I would like to see more reviews on these brushes since they're all the rage <3


----------



## iShadow (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *winkietoe* 

 
_Woo! I still had the package in my trashcan!

It says:
Sigma Enterprises LLC
2183 Mounds Ave
New Brighton, MN 55112_

 
Thank you!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_I still find it weird that they just copy/pasted the brush descriptions directly from MAC's website!_

 
I think it's weird too. They are definitely using MAC brushes popularity to their advantage by having the same descriptions and naming their brushes with the same numbers. I wonder if it's a violation of copyright.

Off topic but there was a yogurt place that was sued because their name was too similar to Pinkberry. It was called Berrysweet and pretty much had the same looking logo.


----------



## carandru (May 21, 2009)

I just got my package yesterday and haven't used the brushes yet (They are drying now) but I will test them out today w/ my Style Warriors stuff lol. So these are my first impressions. I'll try to edit this after I actually use them and let you know which ones are worth the dough. 

I did notice that my ss219 ferrule was loose and emailed the company about it.  Still waiting to hear back from them about that.  I don't have the mac 150 or the 182, but I do have the mac counter parts for the rest of the brushes that came in the face and eye kit.

From inspection and limited use so far:  **** EDITED TO ADD COMPARISON PIC W/ MAC BRUSHES and REVIEW AFTER USE****

ss150: Nice big powder brush and is very soft, didn't shed too much while being washed. All of the larger brushes w/ the black bristles (ss150, ss189, ss182) bleed dye ALOT while being washed.




Compared to the powder brush I use, the Mac 129 (the smaller one obviously lol)





The handles all seem to be longer than their mac counter parts. But they have good weight. But OMG this brush is SSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOO soft!!!  I used it to apply MSFN and it worked well.  Next time I'm going to try using the kabuki to really buff it in.

ss182: Nice soft kabuki.  The handle seems a little small though...I don't' really use kabuki's on myself that much anyway...but I'll give it a try to see if I like it. I'll update when I do actually use this.





ss187: Head is less dense than mac 187 and flares out more...so basically it's a little bigger than mac 187.  It also doesn't have as much resistance while stippling as the mac 187.  With that said, it still seems like it will do the job of stippling liquid foundation or lightly applying powder products very well anyway.  I don't like the fact that it's wider than it's mac counterpart though since my face is kind of small.  But, that is a problem that I can easily correct w/ a brush gaurd since I have them lol.
In all 3 pic below -L to R: Mac 187, Sigma ss187










w/ flash




w/o flash

Like I said, the ss187 flares out much further then my mac 187.  I haven't used the sigma one yet, so another update later.


ss219: shorter and fatter than the 219, but offers the same amount of resistance.  If my ferrule wasn't loose, I may say I actually would prefer this brush for the lower lashline over the 219.  But for defined crease work or my tear duct, I would probably still reach for my mac 219.

* I got a notice that they will be sending me out a new ss219 tomorrow . 
Mac 219 is on the right









ss224: Shorter and smaller than the mac 224.  It was really soft to the touch and seems like it will do just as good a job.  

I would say this brush is much closer to the 222 than the 224. It's really dense and kind of stiff. It fits into my crease perfectly, but that is also a reason that I prefer my 222 over the 224.  It did a great job applying color to my crease, just like the 222. However, for blending the color out I would still reach for my 224 only b/c  I prefer the bigger head of the 224 to do blending if I'm not trying to do precise crease work.... Now between the 222 and the ss224, I think I may like the sigma brush better. But we'll see after a few more uses.

Mac 224 is on the right








L to R: mac 224, ss224, mac 222






ss239: This brush is shorter and wider than the mac counterpart. ****EDIT: they are the same size, but I swear it feels like the sigma brush is different lol****  It seems to be just as dense and should do well to pack on lid color.  Since my eyes are small, I would probably use this for all over color. 

The ss239 does it job and does it well!!  It packed on color like nobody's business and blended like a dream.  This works just as well if not better than it's mac counterpart.  The handle is thicker though, so that may be why this brush feels bigger to me..even though it's not. 
Sigma brush is the brown one ;-)


----------



## beautifulxface (May 22, 2009)

I'm SOOOO ready to buy these. I've looked around A LOT since they've come out and all I've been doing is sitting and waiting for them to restock, LOL.


----------



## kittykit (May 22, 2009)

My SS188 has just arrived today! It's so soft, can't wait to try it! The package took 4 days to arrive (am in Europe) and they also included a elf Brightening Eye Color.


----------



## carlierae26 (May 25, 2009)

I've been trying to get my hands on a set, but I don't want to be put on a waiting list.  Would you repurchase again if needed?


----------



## Ode to Joy (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_
ss224: Shorter and smaller than the mac 224.  It was really soft to the touch and seems like it will do just as good a job.  

I would say this brush is much closer to the 222 than the 224. It's really dense and kind of stiff. It fits into my crease perfectly, but that is also a reason that I prefer my 222 over the 224.  It did a great job applying color to my crease, just like the 222. However, for blending the color out I would still reach for my 224 only b/c  I prefer the bigger head of the 224 to do blending if I'm not trying to do precise crease work.... Now between the 222 and the ss224, I think I may like the sigma brush better. But we'll see after a few more uses.




_

 
Is the head of the sigma brush smaller than MACs 222? I wanted to buy the 222 but it was too big for my outer v - if the SS224 is smaller I am sold!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (May 26, 2009)

3 non guru reviews on the SS 109

just placed my order ... brush roll is sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YouTube - REVIEW: Sigma SS109 Brush
YouTube - Sigma Makeup Brushes Review!
YouTube - Sigma SS109 brush vs MAC 109 brush- small countour/ highlight/ liquid/ powder brush


----------



## carandru (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_Is the head of the sigma brush smaller than MACs 222? I wanted to buy the 222 but it was too big for my outer v - if the SS224 is smaller I am sold! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'll take a closer look when I get home.  But, I am thinking they are pretty much the same size.


----------



## miss sha (May 26, 2009)

I think I'll definitely be buying the set of 12 very soon in the future. As a newb, it's a little hard to go out buying a full set of MAC brushes this early in my game. I could only get like two or three MAC brushes for $65.


----------



## carandru (May 28, 2009)

Ok Ode to Joy, the 222 and the ss224 are the exact same size.  The 222 has more of a taper at the end as well.  So, if you think the 222 is too big, you probably won't like the ss224 IMO


----------



## sassyclassy (May 30, 2009)

I just placed my order for the complete set!! I've waited two months for this so I'm quite happy that I'm finally going to get them soon =)


----------



## allyson (May 30, 2009)

Sooo, I ordered the face and eye set earlier in the week and received them today. I am VERY impressed with how quickly they arrived and the over all quality of the brushes. It was definitely worth the fifty bucks to invest in these brushes; great quality, low price. 

HOWEVER, the kabuki that came with it smells REALLY bad. I washed it about 5 times and deodorized it twice following Enkore's video, but it's still there. Granted, it's not as strong, but I can still smell it. Anyone else have this problem? Or a solution? lol.


----------



## mern (May 31, 2009)

yay Ive ordered my complete set as well! super excited!


----------



## iShadow (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mern* 

 
_yay Ive ordered my complete set as well! super excited!_

 
The 12 brush set? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which waiting list were you on? D:


----------



## damsel (May 31, 2009)

i got the email too and was able to place my order [12 piece]. i was put on the waitlist on mar 28. i got the email to place my order on may 30. so basically a 2 month wait.


----------



## miss sha (May 31, 2009)

Oh, damn, I thought they would just eventually put the buy-now button back on the page. I just sent an email asking to be put on the waitlist. Guess I'll be looking at a new set of brushes in August. @[email protected]


----------



## lkvf99 (Jun 1, 2009)

so u received an email telling you that you can now purchase the brushes. Did it have a special link or something? Just trying to figure out how it works


----------



## iShadow (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_i got the email too and was able to place my order [12 piece]. i was put on the waitlist on mar 28. i got the email to place my order on may 30. so basically a 2 month wait._

 
Okay, thanks!! I got put on the wait list for the June 15th stock, so I bet I'm a wait list behind you.


----------



## iShadow (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lkvf99* 

 
_so u received an email telling you that you can now purchase the brushes. Did it have a special link or something? Just trying to figure out how it works_

 
Copied/pasted from the email I got from Sigma after contacting them about a place on the wait list on April 12th:

 Quote:

 *PRE-ORDERS *

If you are pre-ordering a Sigma Makeup product, your e-mail address has been automatically added to our waiting list and you will be notified as soon as it is available for purchase. You will receive an invoice by e-mail with the product you pre-ordered.

*The stock for May 7th (individual brushes) and May 29th (complete kits) is sold-out. You are now on the waiting list for the stock that will be available on June 15.*

We apologize for the long wait. Our products are handmade and quality is very important to us.


----------



## timarose (Jun 1, 2009)

i feel like ive been on the wait list FOREVER!!!!!!!! WHYYYYY!!!! lol


----------



## mern (Jun 1, 2009)

I purchased the complete set with the brush roll 79$ american is the one that I bought. Ive been waiting since Mid-March or so.


----------



## mern (Jun 1, 2009)

For those confused I recieved an email that said this. 

_Hello:

You are receiving this e-mail because you have pre-ordered a Sigma Makeup product.

To proceed with the purchase of the Sigma Makeup Complete Professional Brush Set with or without brush roll, please use the link bellow.

Complete Set

If you pre-ordered the FACE set or the EYES set, please proceed with your purchase directly from the site:

Sigma Makeup

IMPORTANT: Please allow 3-5 days for your order to be processed and 5-7 days for shipment to be completed. We will be handling a large number of pre-orders.

Thank you for your pre-order, and we hope you enjoy your new Sigma Makeup brushes!

Sigma Makeup Team _


Then it just takes you to a checkout cart and you pay. Easy! Im so excited for these.. even more so for this mac sale omg. I have two check out carts ready to go!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Jun 2, 2009)

I got mines ( I didn't get that 12 piece set) .. but I've been using the SS109 for my foundation... works great.

I loves it.

Sigma Brushes get my vote of confidense.. but guess what .. so do crown brushes ( although crown brushes are "funkier"). I don't think I'll be buying MAC brushes for a while..... between Crown and Sigma I'm set


----------



## nichollecaren (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_I got mines ( I didn't get that 12 piece set) .. but I've been using the SS109 for my foundation... works great.

I loves it.

Sigma Brushes get my vote of confidense.. but guess what .. so do crown brushes ( although crown brushes are "funkier"). I don't think I'll be buying MAC brushes for a while..... between Crown and Sigma I'm set_

 

tell me please, how do they compare? (crown and sigma) I'm considering another crown order...or is sigma worth the extra money?


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_tell me please, how do they compare? (crown and sigma) I'm considering another crown order...or is sigma worth the extra money?_

 

It's gonna take me a while to do a side by side comparison.  But, so far I'd say that I "really like" the sigma brushes.. but mainly because if you close your eyes you'd swear you were using MAC brushes. Sigma MAY be a tad better in quality. I think for most folks purposes though, EITHER would work just fine. Give or take a little more or less shedding (which all of the brushes will do) and strange smells (crown brushes smells almost like medicine the sigma had a slight odor as well)

If you were just needing say 1 set of brushes and you weren't strapped for cash.. I'd definitely go with the sigma. It's a matter of money being the issue. I'd still recommend crown brushes for any beginner.


----------



## riss (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm really wanting to try the Sigma brushes.  I only have a few MAC ones and they're great but I'm thinking maybe I'll try Sigma before I spring for a bunch of MAC ones?


----------



## kittykit (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *riss* 

 
_I'm really wanting to try the Sigma brushes. I only have a few MAC ones and they're great but I'm thinking maybe I'll try Sigma before I spring for a bunch of MAC ones?_

 
Definitely give Sigma a try! I have SS188 and I'm really happy with the quality.


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Jun 3, 2009)

I've spent a seriously rediculous amount of money on an almost complete set of MAC brushes, not to mention I own about a zillion other random brushes from various brands. Alas, I heard about these in early March and got my order in before they sold out. I ordered the full set with the brush roll... I was skeptical, but I've had them for almost 3 months and find myself reaching for certain Sigma brushes over my MAC ones. Some have been heavily used and washed a lot, and they still feel really soft and I haven't had shedding issues! I just recently ordered the kabuki, SS188 and SS109 so I'm pretty anxious to get those and give them a try. I am in love with my MAC 109, so we'll see how the SS109 stacks up.


----------



## sassyclassy (Jun 3, 2009)

For those of you who have emailed the company and received replies, what email did you use? Because I've emailed them a few times and I have yet to receive a reply which is quite annoying. Back in March when I emailed, Simone replied really fast and now it's taking foreverrrrrrr. Plus I have no idea which email to use because the website has 3 different ones.

And the reason why I want to contact them is to add another brush to my order so hopefully they will actually reply to me before they send my package out!!

Edit: I just checked my email and they actually replied!! So yay I am happy, I added the SS109 to my order =)


----------



## carandru (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_tell me please, how do they compare? (crown and sigma) I'm considering another crown order...or is sigma worth the extra money?_

 

Personally, i think the sigma brushes are better quality than the crown brushes i have. I actually keep reaching for my ss224 and ss239 more than my Mac, lol.  However, as far as eye brushes go, I think you can go for either company and be satisfied.  But i do think the sigma ones are softer.

Now face brushes, SIGMA all the way lol.  I used my ss150 on a friend this weekend and she said "ooooooooooo, I love this. I feel like you are massaging my face right now".  That brush is so soft!!!!

Overall, I think if you have a little more money to spend, I would get the sigma brushes.  And hey, you can always mix and match between the two!


----------



## sassyclassy (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mern* 

 
_Then it just takes you to a checkout cart and you pay. Easy! Im so excited for these.. even more so for this mac sale omg. I have two check out carts ready to go!_

 
Haha I was just thinking of going online to the MAC website and look at all the things I'm gonna buy..


----------



## nichollecaren (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_Personally, i think the sigma brushes are better quality than the crown brushes i have. I actually keep reaching for my ss224 and ss239 more than my Mac, lol.  However, as far as eye brushes go, I think you can go for either company and be satisfied.  But i do think the sigma ones are softer.

Now face brushes, SIGMA all the way lol.  I used my ss150 on a friend this weekend and she said "ooooooooooo, I love this. I feel like you are massaging my face right now".  That brush is so soft!!!!

Overall, I think if you have a little more money to spend, I would get the sigma brushes.  And hey, you can always mix and match between the two!_

 
My Crown face brushes are very soft, but  still my face always smarts a little after I use them-so if the sigmas are softer, i'm all for it! 

Thank you sooo much.


----------



## Timberlynn (Jun 4, 2009)

I got the SS109 and SS188 today and washed them both with MAC brush cleaner and wow did they ever shed and I mean alot.

Did any one else experience that?  I hope they are done shedding.  

I am anxious to see how they work in the morning when applying foundation.


----------



## kittykit (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Timberlynn* 

 
_I got the SS109 and SS188 today and washed them both with MAC brush cleaner and wow did they ever shed and I mean alot.

Did any one else experience that? I hope they are done shedding. 

I am anxious to see how they work in the morning when applying foundation._

 
My SS188 shed a few hair when I washed it the first time. I've been washing it a couple of times now and it hasn't shed.


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Timberlynn* 

 
_I got the SS109 and SS188 today and washed them both with MAC brush cleaner and wow did they ever shed and I mean alot.

Did any one else experience that? I hope they are done shedding. 

I am anxious to see how they work in the morning when applying foundation._

 
I got mine in the mail Friday and immediately washed them. The ss109 didn't shed at all for me, and the ss188 only lost 2 hairs. Maybe you got a bad brush? I'd contact Singma and let them know you got an ss109 that shed real bad and you want it replaced. My kabuki is amaaaaaaaazing lol... Not only is it rediculously soft, but it didn't shed when I washed it!


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Jun 9, 2009)

I think I might give these Sigma brushes a try over the MAC Perfect Style set!


----------



## Dottles (Jun 10, 2009)

Okay..

I have read every comment on all six pages.  I've watched countless YouTube videos, Gurus and Non-Gurus.  As soon as they're back in stock, I'll order.  I'm too lazy to do the pre-order thing so I'll just wait until I can buy them properly.  But after the reviews, I'm sold.  Unfortunately I just can't afford to buy any MAC brushes at the moment.  I don't have one. ;[  But one day, I will !  However for now, by the sounds of things, these'll do just fine.  So thank you all for your reviews.


----------



## iShadow (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dottles* 

 
_Okay..

I have read every comment on all six pages.  I've watched countless YouTube videos, Gurus and Non-Gurus.  As soon as they're back in stock, I'll order.  I'm too lazy to do the pre-order thing so I'll just wait until I can buy them properly.  But after the reviews, I'm sold.  Unfortunately I just can't afford to buy any MAC brushes at the moment.  I don't have one. ;[  But one day, I will !  However for now, by the sounds of things, these'll do just fine.  So thank you all for your reviews._

 
All you have to do to preorder is email [FONT=Tahoma, Arial, Sans-Serif][email protected]. :l Then you won't have to keep checking and checking and checking. When they're in stock, they'll send you an email that links you directly to PayPal to pay. Preordering is the lazier option, imo. [/FONT]


----------



## lkvf99 (Jun 10, 2009)

i'm waiting for mine email. I hope it comes soon!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, I am pretty new to makeup and such, but so far I am loving the ss239. I can't stop playing with it
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It is perfect, now I wish I had bought the ss217 as well.

The jury is still out on the ss187. I am trying to figure out how to use it. For foundation- the first time did not work well.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It takes way to long to blend the foundation into the skin and it is difficult to get around the eyes and nose.. Maybe I am doing things wrong so I will watch some tuts on YT.

I used the ss187 for blush and it worked really well. 
I also used it for MSF, but I could not tell how well that worked because MSF is so light.

Just wanted to share.


----------



## Civies (Jun 11, 2009)

When you guys ordered from Sigma and received an email saying it was shipping on ___ <- date. Does that mean it arrived or does that mean that they just shipped it then .. ? Because if they JUST shipped it then I would be kind of upset .. it would have been 6 business days lol.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_When you guys ordered from Sigma and received an email saying it was shipping on ___ <- date. Does that mean it arrived or does that mean that they just shipped it then .. ? Because if they JUST shipped it then I would be kind of upset .. it would have been 6 business days lol._

 
I think it means they just shipped it. Thats what happened for me.


----------



## theheidis (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_I did notice that my ss219 ferrule was loose and emailed the company about it. Still waiting to hear back from them about that. I don't have the mac 150 or the 182, but I do have the mac counter parts for the rest of the brushes that came in the face and eye kit.

ss219: shorter and fatter than the 219, but offers the same amount of resistance. If my ferrule wasn't loose, I may say I actually would prefer this brush for the lower lashline over the 219. But for defined crease work or my tear duct, I would probably still reach for my mac 219.

* I got a notice that they will be sending me out a new ss219 tomorrow . 
Mac 219 is on the right



_

 
Watch out for the SS219, I just received one (along with a SS224 which was fine) and the SS219 was super loose, nothing even holding it together at all....when I touched it the ferule came apart from the handle, I didn't even see evidence of glue trying to hold it together, just a clean break....so I messaged them to let them know and unlike you - they told me I'd have to send it back to them, wait for a new one, send my address to some shipping center, and they'd re-imburse me the shipping. All that would take a couple weeks to get a new one....Well, for a $9 brush I don't have time to bother with addressing an envelope, etc....it's not as if I want to return something, I received a defective product. Seems like inconsistant customer service compared to your experience....I'm not impressed. I won't contact them again about this or anything, I managed to elmer's glue it so it's staying together for the moment....but I'm wary of ordering from them now in the future...so just to let everyone know, looks like the customer service level at Sigma has already dropped.


----------



## Civies (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theheidis* 

 
_Watch out for the SS219, I just received one (along with a SS224 which was fine) and the SS219 was super loose, nothing even holding it together at all....when I touched it the ferule came apart from the handle, I didn't even see evidence of glue trying to hold it together, just a clean break....so I messaged them to let them know and unlike you - they told me I'd have to send it back to them, wait for a new one, send my address to some shipping center, and they'd re-imburse me the shipping. All that would take a couple weeks to get a new one....Well, for a $9 brush I don't have time to bother with addressing an envelope, etc....it's not as if I want to return something, I received a defective product. Seems like inconsistant customer service compared to your experience....I'm not impressed. I won't contact them again about this or anything, I managed to elmer's glue it so it's staying together for the moment....but I'm wary of ordering from them now in the future...so just to let everyone know, looks like the customer service level at Sigma has already dropped._

 
It's nice to know that a company which shot to fame overnight due to the raves and reviews from YouTube gurus have forgotten their roots. I think this is ridic. It makes me not want to order from them. I mean come on now .. aren't we paying for a product ? Not a broken/loose/good quality one.


----------



## mern (Jun 19, 2009)

I just got my brushes on monday.... I am sooooo impressed with them! So far so good and they are AMAZINGLY soft! I think mine shipped in a week or so. Like 7 days in transit. Definatly worth the wait and money! 

I would put your email down on a pre-order for sure that way you are in line because if you wait forever until they come onto the site Im sure you wont have a set until 2010 in the least! I waited from march til june. 

They are 150% worth the wait though.


----------



## SakuraDelia (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm on the July 15th waiting list. I can't wait to try them! I don't have any MAC brushes, only Lowe Cornell. I can't wait for a real set of brushes. ^_^


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 19, 2009)

This might have been answered already but... Do you pay ahead of time if you get on the waiting list? Or do you pay when your order is ready to go? I'm thinking about investing in these brushes since I'll have some extra money this summer... I was thinking of getting the mix of Face and Eye but would they whole set just be better?


----------



## nichollecaren (Jun 19, 2009)

no you dont pay ahead...when the order becomes available they email you a link that takes you to paypal to simply pay for your order!


----------



## LindsayLou (Jun 19, 2009)

As a newbie, I am very interested in these.  I placed my first MAC order this week during F&F, but I don't have any brushes!  These looked great for starting out with.  (I did order the MAC 239 though....thought that would be a great one to start with for eyes...)

Face brushes aren't as much of a concern to me simply because I wear BE minerals and use their kabuki brush.  I would like to invest in a softer one though....maybe the Sigma...we'll see...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It really doesn't make sense to me that the Face sets are in stock and the Eye sets are in stock, but the larger sets that include both aren't...


----------



## Juxtapose (Jun 19, 2009)

I just recieved mine about a week ago or so.  I am pretty thrilled with them.  I got the full set with the brush bag, and I think the bag is pretty good quality.  One thing I am not happy with at all is that one of my brushes is bent.  The 187 they sent me has a bend in the handle part of the brush.  It seems held tight at the ferrule and everything, but it's kind of frustrating that I was sent something so obviously imperfect.  This was the brush I was looking forward to the most...oh well.  I figured it's probably not worth the time and money it takes to send it back for a new one.  That might take a whole month.  What is weird is that I live like 15-20 min from their location.  I even asked in my order if it was possible to pick it up since I live so close, but I never got a response.  Oh well.


----------



## iShadow (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juxtapose* 

 
_I just recieved mine about a week ago or so.  I am pretty thrilled with them.  I got the full set with the brush bag, and I think the bag is pretty good quality.  One thing I am not happy with at all is that one of my brushes is bent.  The 187 they sent me has a bend in the handle part of the brush.  It seems held tight at the ferrule and everything, but it's kind of frustrating that I was sent something so obviously imperfect.  This was the brush I was looking forward to the most...oh well.  I figured it's probably not worth the time and money it takes to send it back for a new one.  That might take a whole month.  What is weird is that I live like 15-20 min from their location.  I even asked in my order if it was possible to pick it up since I live so close, but I never got a response.  Oh well._

 
I asked twice about the same thing. Once nicely, the second time was a little more terse.  They eveeeeentually got back to me, making some excuse about being an online company or something. Mildly lame. I'd make them replace the 187! If their customer service has been falling, this could be really telling. You shouldn't have to use a bent brush.


----------



## SakuraDelia (Jun 20, 2009)

I was on the July 15th list, but I got my purchase email today! I also bought the kabuki brush, since it was out of stock last time I checked and I bought a MSF natural in the SUMO sale. ^_^ I can't wait to get the brushes. ^_^


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jun 20, 2009)

I got the face kit w/ the 109 and 187.  the SS187 is more dense than the CS stippling brush IMO.  I really like the brushes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My fav is the SS109 (however, I've never used the MAC 109).  Overall, I'm very happy with the brushes and their quality.  They are worth the money IMHO if you can't afford MAC brushes or just want back-up or a travel set.  I agree that it's pretty lame how they have copies MAC's brush names and descriptions.


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_no you dont pay ahead...when the order becomes available they email you a link that takes you to paypal to simply pay for your order!_

 

Thanks for the information! I might have to shoot them an email and pre order...


----------



## miss sha (Jun 20, 2009)

I think I might end up skipping out on my preorder and just getting the smaller face + eyes kit, plus a 109 brush. The pro kit seems to have a lot of brushes I doubt that I'd really end up using.


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_It's nice to know that a company which shot to fame overnight due to the raves and reviews from YouTube gurus have forgotten their roots. I think this is ridic. It makes me not want to order from them. I mean come on now .. aren't we paying for a product ? Not a broken/loose/good quality one. 







_

 
Exactly why I stopped looking to YouTube for recs...
Too much overhyping from up n coming companies to even care about the products.
Damn shame


----------



## sparklerach247 (Jun 20, 2009)

One of the problems with getting recs from youtube is a lot of times, the people are sent the products for free to try out and then review on their channel.  And while this is a great way for newer companies to get exposure, a lot of times the person reviewing them has never actually placed an order or dealt with customer service.  So you're not exactly getting a fair review of how the company does business.  That sucks reading so much negativity about Sigma customer service, now I'm rethinking investing money into their brushes.


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 20, 2009)

Okay, I sent in a pre order request and they said there was no need to pre order, that everything will be available on the website this week...

Of course, I get paid Friday and am broke til then so I'm sure it'll all be sold out again before next weekend. Darn it LOL.


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 21, 2009)

Sorry for the double post, but everything including the full brush sets are now on the website. Thought some of you that wanted it and didn't want to be on the waiting list might want to know. I really do hope its still available on Friday LOL.


----------



## widdershins (Jun 23, 2009)

Whoo I just ordered the eye brushes set. Do they ship pretty fast?


----------



## nichollecaren (Jun 23, 2009)

can someone tell me if i'm the only one the site has disappeared from?

Sigma Makeup

click it and tell me what you see


----------



## iShadow (Jun 24, 2009)

^ Works for me. :s


----------



## nichollecaren (Jun 24, 2009)

I think my computer's gone mad. Thanks for checking for me.


----------



## iShadow (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_I think my computer's gone mad. Thanks for checking for me._

 
No problem! Maybe try clearing your cache/cookies/history?


----------



## nichollecaren (Jun 24, 2009)

I had to restart and do a disk cleanup! Specktra and google worked fine tho!


----------



## Civies (Jun 24, 2009)

So the SS188 is def not for blush LOL . I've never used the MAC 188  but I heard people use it for blush and the SS188 doesn't pick up colour like I want it too . I need to spend like a minute to put on blush .. lol .

I havent tried it with liquid foundation yet but its really soft . Kind of smelled a bit but it's gone after washing it .


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Jun 24, 2009)

I've only had a problem with one brush so far, that being the SS109. After a washing it 2 more times, it shed quite a bit. So I emailed and let them know I wasn't happy, I got a response 2 days later and they're sending me a new one.

Sorry to hear some of you are having issues with the company


----------



## kerasaki (Jun 25, 2009)

I got two brushes from Sigma last week, and after washing them and using them I have to say that they are really good brushes. SS224 is more like a MAC217, and it's always handy to have a second clean one lying around, and the SS150 is a lot softer than MAC's 150. I wouldn't believe I'd ever say this, but I actually prefer the SS150.

I actually have too many brushes from MAC and I'm quite happy with them, but I will definitely consider Sigma from now on. It's very good quality, with much less money.


----------



## lizziebetha (Jun 26, 2009)

does anyone have a problem with their ss187? I've washed it 2-3x now. And the dye wont go away!! SO i 'll wash it free of dye (impossible to stop it from bleeding thus far.) then the stupid brush dries with black dye on the white portion. grrrrrr.


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 26, 2009)

I ordered the full set without the brush roll today. I am not expecting mircales or a MAC brush, just something good to use LOL. So hopefully I'll like these. For $71 (that includes shipping) for 12 brushes I figured it was a good deal...


----------



## mern (Jun 28, 2009)

I also have to say regarding the waiting list. Even if you are on the waiting list you are NOT obligated to buy, they simply send you an email telling you that you can. Sometimes the timing isn't right. You certainly dont need to pay up front to be on the list either. 

I personally prefer how the names are ss187 vs 187 that way when im following someones tutorial persay and i dont have a 242 from mac i can actually use a very similar brush like the ss242 or what not.


----------



## soglambitious (Jun 28, 2009)

I have the Sigma brushes and ADORE them. They are definite MAC dupes, very high-quality and I would recommend them for SURE. The SS182 and the SS224 are to DIE FOR. Friggin' amazing. Their only downside is that the face brushes tend to shed, usually about 4 hairs every time I use them. 

The only brush I was a bit disappointed in was the SS219 pencil brush, because I felt like it was a bit too soft, long and dense to line your eyes with but it makes a great crease brush ... especially to "cut" with. 

They also come in a really cute little bag and with a free gift (usually an E.L.F eyeshadow). I HIGHLY recommend these brushes. Just buy them! I really did a lot of research before I made my purchase (I watched about 15 videos on them on youtube and read some reviews) and I am really happy with my brushes.


----------



## Stephy171 (Jun 28, 2009)

OMGGG i really want these brushes!


----------



## ztirkazoid (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting one of their travel sets to sample the quality.  They have a black and pink set.  

The pink one comes with a SS187: More details of the Sigma Makeup pink travel kit - exclusive! on Twitpic

Black travel set: Sigma Makeup treavel kit - black on Twitpic


----------



## SacredSiren4MAC (Jul 2, 2009)

I purchased brushes from Sigma after seeing MakeupbyTiffanD's review on youtube. I, like many others on this messageboard, was somewhat skeptical of the company based on their skimpy website and copycat of MAC's numbering system... but the brushes looked really great on Tiffany's review, so I decided to give them a try. I purchased the face/eye brush set with the bush roll and I couldn't be happier with my purchase! I have mainly used the eye brushes so far and I LOVE them. I use them as frequently as my MAC brushes and in combination with them. I would say they are of a quality that is close to MAC, if not equal to. I actually prefer their SS209 to my MAC 209 brush. I haven't washed/tested all of the face brushes yet, but the ones I have tried have been excellent. I even like the brush roll. It keeps all the brushes safe and secure in one convenient, easy to travel with package. I have gotten brushes from Coastal Scents and I have to say, the brushes from Sigma so far have been better. I am definitely planing to purchase from Sigma again, I am eyeing the SS188 and the SS150 (even though it is a slightly different shape than the MAC version).


----------



## miss sha (Jul 9, 2009)

Okay, I'm kind of annoyed. I just went to order the eye kit, the 182, 187 abd 109. I got up to the point where you check out only to be told that only two of the single brushes were the only things in stock. I just joined the mailing list in the hope that they'll send out a notice when things are restocked but arrrgh, I wanted brushes!


----------



## VAQTPIE (Jul 14, 2009)

I ordered my Sigma Complete Face & Eye Set (12 brushes + brush roll) this last Friday and it came yesterday.  I also ordered a SS182 (Kabuki brush).  I washed the brushes last night and there was very minimal shedding.  The brushes are super soft and the brush roll is 10x nicer than I expected.  The fabric (leather? feel)  is buttery soft.  I used the SS182, SS239, and SS275 to do my makeup this morning.  I must say that I'm very impressed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I purchased the SS109 and SS188 about a month ago, so I knew that Sigma brushes were of excellent quality.  I have 4 full size MAC brushes and two MAC SE brush sets.  I agree with all of the others that say that Sigma brushes are great MAC dupes at a fraction of the cost.  I'm definitely a fan of Sigma brushes and happily recommend them to anyone.


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 15, 2009)

has anyone been able to say if the quality of the travel set is equal to that of the full sized? i would get those instead


----------



## hrockstar (Jul 17, 2009)

wooohoooo! The eyes kit was finally available this afternoon so I ordered that and the ss182. (finally!!! yay! )


----------



## twilightessence (Jul 17, 2009)

I was sad that everyone raved about shipping and it nearly took TWO weeks for my brushes to get to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

However, I have been using them for a few weeks now and I can honestly say that I love them. They're soft and do an awesome job. I only have one MAC brush but honestly, I don't need them now.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jul 17, 2009)

Is the SS187 a real 187 or is it just one of the many dupes of the skunk brush out there that are essentialy only half as good as the real thing?


----------



## miss sha (Jul 17, 2009)

Just put in an order for the eye set, the 182 and the 187. I wanted the 109 but that was still out of stock... oh well. Hopefully they'll get here sometime next week!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Jul 17, 2009)

some of the brushes seem to fray easily. my ss224 doesn't hold it's form at all..


----------



## pinkhalo (Jul 17, 2009)

I ordered the ss239 and ss188.

I really like the ss239....not so much the ss188 it really does fray 

Would still consider trying the others


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 18, 2009)

I have the ss187, I received it in a swap and decied,why not? iT SEEMS ALRIGHT, MYsONIA kASHUK one is shorter , but with thicker hairs. I think this brush is ok


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 23, 2009)

I got my SS150, SS168, SS209, and SS239 today...

the 150 and 168 are incredibly soft. I'm amazed! The SS239 is bigger than Iexpected, but the SS209 is awesome...I'll add pics when I get home.

I got a free e.l.f eyeshadow with the purchase of just one brush! that was a surprise.


----------



## Calcobrena (Jul 25, 2009)

Bare Escentuals face brushes run at a similar price to Sigma brushes, and they just feel like higher quality.  My BE brushes also *NEVER* fray.  Sigma is really just garage corporation marketing cheap dupes you can get from china yourself and branding their name on it and charging 5 times what they paid.

I mean if you are going to pay 16 dollars for a 2 dollar brush, you might as well buy a nice brush instead.

I have about use about 20 brushes between MAC and Bare Escentuals, more than half of them being from MAC.  I ordered from the MAC & Sephora websites because I don't trust wackos on ebay when it comes where the hair came from on a brush that has to touch my face, my eyes, and my lips.  It's really a small investment and good brushes will last you such a long time.

I mean seriously, choosing something so intimate should be just as serious as deciding whether or not to have sex with someone.  Don't be a slut, get *actually* nice brushes instead.

Don't question what you put your face, your eyes, your LIPS!  Besides it's really shady the way Sigma's brush types and numbers line up with MAC's.

*PLEASE* STOP WITH THE CRAZINESS!


*Here's a little background on Sigma Makeup because you'll notice it's not on their site.*
First off it's not an american company.  It's a company in Portugal.  Second of all it's run by some guy named Brito Camara.

Do a little research before you buy into garbage like this.  The little bastard is getting rich off you paying 15-20 dollars for cheap imported chinese 2 dollar knock-offs that people peddle on ebay.


 Registrant: 
      Domain Discreet
      ATTN: sigmamakeup.com
      Rua Dr. Brito Camara, n 20, 1 
      Funchal, Madeira 9000-039
      PT
      Email: [email protected]  m

   Registrar Name....: REGISTER.COM, INC.
   Registrar Whois...: whois.register.com
   Registrar Homepage: Register Domain Names at Register.com - Business Web Hosting Services and Domain Name Registration Provider 

   Domain Name: sigmamakeup.com

      Created on..............: Mon, Dec 01, 2008
      Expires on..............: Sun, Dec 01, 2013
      Record last updated on..: Tue, Mar 17, 2009

   Administrative Contact:
      Domain Discreet
      ATTN: sigmamakeup.com
      Rua Dr. Brito Camara, n 20, 1 
      Funchal, Madeira 9000-039
      PT
      Phone: 1-902-7495331
      Email: [email protected]  m

   Technical Contact:
      Domain Discreet
      ATTN: sigmamakeup.com
      Rua Dr. Brito Camara, n 20, 1 
      Funchal, Madeira 9000-039
      PT
      Phone: 1-902-7495331
      Email: [email protected]  m

   DNS Servers:

   ns1.discountasp.net
   ns3.discountasp.net
   ns2.discountasp.net


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Calcobrena* 

 
_ I mean seriously, choosing something so intimate should be just as serious as deciding whether or not to have sex with someone.  Don't be a slut, get *actually* nice brushes instead.
_

 
It's probably just the way you put this but...oh man did that ever sound as though you took this WAY too seriously.  I mean I agree with you...everyone should be cognizant of what they're putting on their skin, in their eyes, into their bodies etc. but to suggest that a makeup brush is at all comparable to the intimacy of sex?  Maybe you need to get laid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j/k

So...with that said... I think I'm going to assume you were kidding around.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 26, 2009)

please don't tell me we have spam on Specktra *sigh*

btw^ ^ ^we already discussed the fact that it was sleazy for Sigma to copy MAC's numbering system, did you bother reading at LEAST a page back?


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Calcobrena* 

 
_Bare Escentuals face brushes run at a similar price to Sigma brushes, and they just feel like higher quality.  My BE brushes also *NEVER* fray.  Sigma is really just garage corporation marketing cheap dupes you can get from china yourself and branding their name on it and charging 5 times what they paid.

I mean if you are going to pay 16 dollars for a 2 dollar brush, you might as well buy a nice brush instead.

I have about use about 20 brushes between MAC and Bare Escentuals, more than half of them being from MAC.  I ordered from the MAC & Sephora websites because I don't trust wackos on ebay when it comes where the hair came from on a brush that has to touch my face, my eyes, and my lips.  It's really a small investment and good brushes will last you such a long time.

I mean seriously, choosing something so intimate should be just as serious as deciding whether or not to have sex with someone.  Don't be a slut, get *actually* nice brushes instead.
_

 
tsk

do you own a sigma brush?


p.s. the background info on the website is uncalled for, especially since the owner of the domain does not have to be the owner of the company. Whats relevant here is the quality of the brushes and their customer service.


----------



## sunshine16 (Jul 27, 2009)

If sigma brushes were hugely inferior there is no way girls from Specktra would be spending their money on them, these girls know their stuff inside and out.
Of course the company doesn't sell them at cost price, but i'd like you to show me a business who does. Do you think a MAC brush costs the amount of money we pay to produce? Of course not. That would be stupid and they wouldn't be making any money which is the purpose of buisness in the first place.

Nothing wrong with saying sigma brushes are not the quality you were wanting, but a lot of the things you have said have been highly inappropriate IMO.

Have you even tried one? Or do you just think they do not feel as high quality because they're not an established brand..
If you want to spend more money buying brushes for the name they have stamped on the side, be my guest.. but at the end of the day, it's probably all in your head.


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunshine16* 

 
_Of course the company doesn't sell them at cost price, but i'd like you to show me a business who does. Do you think a MAC brush costs the amount of money we pay to produce? Of course not. That would be stupid and they wouldn't be making any money which is the purpose of buisness in the first place._

 
You totally hit the nail on the head with that.

(Are there ever fake profiles on here who stir things up for the hell of it?)


----------



## Mandy4610 (Aug 1, 2009)

Any reviews on the travel kits?


----------



## laperle (Aug 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Calcobrena* 

 
_Bare Escentuals face brushes run at a similar price to Sigma brushes, and they just feel like higher quality.  My BE brushes also *NEVER* fray.  Sigma is really just garage corporation marketing cheap dupes you can get from china yourself and branding their name on it and charging 5 times what they paid.

I mean if you are going to pay 16 dollars for a 2 dollar brush, you might as well buy a nice brush instead.

I have about use about 20 brushes between MAC and Bare Escentuals, more than half of them being from MAC.  I ordered from the MAC & Sephora websites because I don't trust wackos on ebay when it comes where the hair came from on a brush that has to touch my face, my eyes, and my lips.  It's really a small investment and good brushes will last you such a long time.

I mean seriously, choosing something so intimate should be just as serious as deciding whether or not to have sex with someone.  Don't be a slut, get *actually* nice brushes instead.

Don't question what you put your face, your eyes, your LIPS!  Besides it's really shady the way Sigma's brush types and numbers line up with MAC's.

*PLEASE* STOP WITH THE CRAZINESS!


*Here's a little background on Sigma Makeup because you'll notice it's not on their site.*
First off it's not an american company.  It's a company in Portugal.  Second of all it's run by some guy named Brito Camara.

Do a little research before you buy into garbage like this.  The little bastard is getting rich off you paying 15-20 dollars for cheap imported chinese 2 dollar knock-offs that people peddle on ebay.


 Registrant: 
      Domain Discreet
      ATTN: sigmamakeup.com
      Rua Dr. Brito Camara, n 20, 1 
      Funchal, Madeira 9000-039
      PT
      Email: [email protected]  m

   Registrar Name....: REGISTER.COM, INC.
   Registrar Whois...: whois.register.com
   Registrar Homepage: Register Domain Names at Register.com - Business Web Hosting Services and Domain Name Registration Provider 

   Domain Name: sigmamakeup.com

      Created on..............: Mon, Dec 01, 2008
      Expires on..............: Sun, Dec 01, 2013
      Record last updated on..: Tue, Mar 17, 2009

   Administrative Contact:
      Domain Discreet
      ATTN: sigmamakeup.com
      Rua Dr. Brito Camara, n 20, 1 
      Funchal, Madeira 9000-039
      PT
      Phone: 1-902-7495331
      Email: [email protected]  m

   Technical Contact:
      Domain Discreet
      ATTN: sigmamakeup.com
      Rua Dr. Brito Camara, n 20, 1 
      Funchal, Madeira 9000-039
      PT
      Phone: 1-902-7495331
      Email: [email protected]  m

   DNS Servers:

   ns1.discountasp.net
   ns3.discountasp.net
   ns2.discountasp.net_

 
I'm brazilian and I can read portuguese and Brito Camara isn't a person, but a street name in Funchal. It's not even in Portugal, but Madeira Island, which is part of Portugal, but not in Portuguese territory. Like Guam or something. Well, I'm sure Brito Camara existed, but it's just like how the pay homage to dead people, by naming a street (Rua). 

Just to make it clear, it's registered to someone in Madeira Island, but the person's identity is not amongst the info u got there.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 2, 2009)

I paid $9 a brush, and I didn't purchase based on how "Mac Comparable" they are...they are a good deal for the money. A few months back I  bought another sigma brush, the 109, and it does its job without a big shedding problem....

This time I got the ss239, ss219 and ss224. No complaints here but just a note:

I have two blending brushes...one from Sephora and one from Sonia Kashuk that I like equally if not more than the Sigma 224...but it's still a good brush.

But I have only just tried the brushes out...got them in the mail today


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 2, 2009)

still hoping for a travel kit review...


----------



## laperle (Aug 2, 2009)

As soon as I get my Sigma kit, I'll compare to my Kryolan duofiber, my trainer's MAC187 and the CS one (there's a girl in my class who has it). 

And as someone said above, I'm not interested if it's better than MAC, we have to think cost-benefit here. 

Oh, and I forgot to mention in my previou post that the phone number registered is a US one. Some companies register their sites outside the US, so they can ship abroad and I honestly think it's very cool, 'cos I can't afford a MAC 187 here. It costs 4 times more than the price u guys pay for it. 

And for those complaining they're lame for grabbing MAC's numbers, I think it's fair for a small company that only makes BRUSHES to have this approach. I'm sure they'll revise the concept in the future, if they wanna go further in the tools and accessories universe.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## experiment2344 (Aug 2, 2009)

Did people get different brushes? I just got mine today. They were soft but they STUNK horribly. When I washed them the 150, 187 and 224 would NOT stop bleeding. I mean they bled worse than a counterfeit Nars brush I got. Stink worse too. I tried deoderizing the ENKORE way and surprisingly only the 150 had a good smell the rest have the stink still semi in them. Other than that they seem to be soft and nice. it just pisses me off when they reek and you can't get the smell off and I will not tolerate that much bleeding. I feel like why didn't any of the guru's say "oh yeah washing the smell out is a B and the black brushes bleed like CRAZY" I understand some MAC brushes bleed but I never in my life saw this much dye except the counterfeit nars brush. If someone can tell me how to get rid of the bleeding issue and the stubborn smell I will love you forever.

The 165 brush is smaller than the MAC one and the 187 is a bit more flimsy and less dense.  The ss 224 is less scratchy than my mac 224 lol so they ARE softer/ decent brushes.


----------



## nursee81 (Aug 2, 2009)

i am reluctant on these but as long as they are good and do their job I am willing to buy them even if its just for travel. I'm waiting for the artist summit in MIA to see if they have crown brushes.


----------



## experiment2344 (Aug 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VAQTPIE* 

 
_I ordered my Sigma Complete Face & Eye Set (12 brushes + brush roll) this last Friday and it came yesterday.  I also ordered a SS182 (Kabuki brush).  I washed the brushes last night and there was very minimal shedding.  The brushes are super soft and the brush roll is 10x nicer than I expected.  The fabric (leather? feel)  is buttery soft.  I used the SS182, SS239, and SS275 to do my makeup this morning.  I must say that I'm very impressed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I purchased the SS109 and SS188 about a month ago, so I knew that Sigma brushes were of excellent quality.  I have 4 full size MAC brushes and two MAC SE brush sets.  I agree with all of the others that say that Sigma brushes are great MAC dupes at a fraction of the cost.  I'm definitely a fan of Sigma brushes and happily recommend them to anyone.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They didn't bleed like crazy???? I still can't get the dye out or to stop bleeding so much from the 187 and 150 and forget the smell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Maybe I got a bad batch??

Also I see some white goat hair in the 224 and the 165 has some black hairs in it. UGH I have the worst luck ever!!


----------



## AshleyTatton (Aug 2, 2009)

I have the full set and LOVE them! Great quality and such an amazing price! I recommend these to anyone and am thinking of ordering a second one just to have back ups. Love love love!


----------



## experiment2344 (Aug 2, 2009)

AND the 150 and 187 stained my towel I laid them flat to dry. Seriously they are worse than the fake Nars brush. I kept washing and washing and oh look I'm washing them again. Seriously WTF. I am PISSED OFF.


Anyone else have this issue and how he heck do you stop the bleeding????







AFTER I WASHED IT A BAJILLION TIMES!!! Swirled the 187 in a coffee thingy after washing it for the umpteenth time! (on top is cleaner). The blue dye won't STOP!!! The 150 is worse but at least it smells OK now.

Seriously someone helppp meeee lol The white on top is cleanser and it is more blue than black but still it's so gross. It stained the towel I layed them flat to dry after the water was running clearish yesterday. It's like there is a hub of dye that keeps getting activated lol


----------



## laperle (Aug 2, 2009)

why don't u send this pic to their website and ask for refunds???


----------



## experiment2344 (Aug 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_why don't u send this pic to their website and ask for refunds???_

 
I did I contacted then they said to wait 72 hours for a reply. I just feel ripped off. The dye is still coming off and nothing I am doing is working. If anyone knows how to completely remove the dye I would love to know


----------



## Mandy4610 (Aug 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *experiment2344* 

 
_I did I contacted then they said to wait 72 hours for a reply. I just feel ripped off. The dye is still coming off and nothing I am doing is working. If anyone knows how to completely remove the dye I would love to know_

 
I have the ss187 and it does not bleed anymore, it never bled to start with (atleast I did not notice). This is strange. What are you washing them with? I wash mine with shampoo and then I apply conditioner on them.


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 3, 2009)

wow...my 150 did not bleed even a little...what did u use to wash them?


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *experiment2344* 

 
_AND the 150 and 187 stained my towel I laid them flat to dry. Seriously they are worse than the fake Nars brush. I kept washing and washing and oh look I'm washing them again. Seriously WTF. I am PISSED OFF.


Anyone else have this issue and how he heck do you stop the bleeding????







AFTER I WASHED IT A BAJILLION TIMES!!! Swirled the 187 in a coffee thingy after washing it for the umpteenth time! (on top is cleaner). The blue dye won't STOP!!! The 150 is worse but at least it smells OK now.

Seriously someone helppp meeee lol The white on top is cleanser and it is more blue than black but still it's so gross. It stained the towel I layed them flat to dry after the water was running clearish yesterday. It's like there is a hub of dye that keeps getting activated lol_


----------



## experiment2344 (Aug 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_wow...my 150 did not bleed even a little...what did u use to wash them?_

 
MAC brush Cleanser over and over and over again, When this did not work shampoo. They are still bleeding and still staining when I lay them flat to dry. I am now 100% of the feeling I was ripped off. Even if I got a bad batch it is the companies responsibility to check this. To make sure EVERY brush is of quality. '

The 150 and 187 are garbage. The second any liquid touches them I will get dye bleeding even if it's just water. I washed repeatedly for two days (not straight but you get the picture) I let them dry and the 187 transferred dye so I can't even imagine using a liquid. I am miffed to say the least. They COULD have been decent brushes. There is quality but I am sorry the Dye issue I have with them is worse than when I bought a fake nars brush. I broke down and did the ENKORE deep cleaning and deodorizing and they are still bleeding. One person suggested I go to a beauty store and get shampoo made to strip dye which I don't feel like paying for. I want them to replace the brushes or at least refund me. 

This company should be ashamed and the guru's who hawked it have yet to respond. My comments on their channel where they tried to hawk it disappears when I try to warn people. My bathroom sink has blueish stains all over it. I used so much cleanser and shampoo. Waste of even more money and time on these. I better get a response from Sigma by 72 hours or I will take action.


Also the 150, 168 and 187 STILL REEK. THEY STILL STINK after deoderizing.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow I am SO sorry you had this experience...awful! It does sound like you were unlucky enough to get a really bad batch, but I agree with you that the company should have inspected the brushes.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *experiment2344* 

 
_MAC brush Cleanser over and over and over again, When this did not work shampoo. They are still bleeding and still staining when I lay them flat to dry. I am now 100% of the feeling I was ripped off. Even if I got a bad batch it is the companies responsibility to check this. To make sure EVERY brush is of quality. '

The 150 and 187 are garbage. The second any liquid touches them I will get dye bleeding even if it's just water. I washed repeatedly for two days (not straight but you get the picture) I let them dry and the 187 transferred dye so I can't even imagine using a liquid. I am miffed to say the least. They COULD have been decent brushes. There is quality but I am sorry the Dye issue I have with them is worse than when I bought a fake nars brush. I broke down and did the ENKORE deep cleaning and deodorizing and they are still bleeding. One person suggested I go to a beauty store and get shampoo made to strip dye which I don't feel like paying for. I want them to replace the brushes or at least refund me. 

This company should be ashamed and the guru's who hawked it have yet to respond. My comments on their channel where they tried to hawk it disappears when I try to warn people. My bathroom sink has blueish stains all over it. I used so much cleanser and shampoo. Waste of even more money and time on these. I better get a response from Sigma by 72 hours or I will take action.


Also the 150, 168 and 187 STILL REEK. THEY STILL STINK after deoderizing._


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *experiment2344* 

 
_They didn't bleed like crazy???? I still can't get the dye out or to stop bleeding so much from the 187 and 150 and forget the smell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Maybe I got a bad batch??

Also I see some white goat hair in the 224 and the 165 has some black hairs in it. UGH I have the worst luck ever!!_

 
I will say this... my SS224 also has (what looks like) _a lot_ of white goat hairs in it. The white hairs are very apparent, but as I haven't used it that much (I have a MAC224 and I haven't worn much makeup in a while), it hasn't bothered me too much. The brush still feels quite soft. 

I saw on your other board that you thought perhaps the bristles were plastic? Anybody else notice this?


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mandy4610* 

 
_Any reviews on the travel kits ladies? And gents?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

found this today:

YouTube - Request: Full Size vs. Travel Size Sigma Brushes


----------



## experiment2344 (Aug 5, 2009)

So an Update. Tiffany D was kind enough to message me back and try to help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. She really is a good person. Also the company emailed me told me to return the brushes for a semi refund(for the brushes I return) or replacement. I think the face brushes I got were botched the eye ones are OK. The 168 is shedding but I'm thinking of just cutting my losses and just asking for another 150 and 187 because of the dye issue.  I'm really scared these new brushes will be botched but then like I said the quality could be there if it were not for the dye... and shedding on the 168. I will probably ask for replacements unless I chicken out. Either way I will post  what happens and if I get replacements how they are (Hopefully fantastic)


----------



## batgirl0711 (Aug 5, 2009)

I got my brushes a few weeks ago and they are really good.  I had some really bad shedding problems with the SS150 and now I am having shedding problems with the SS187.  I didn't have any bleed on me when I washed them so thats good.  

One thing I didnt like was that when I posted my youtube review with some negative comments like the brushes loosing some of their shape after washing them (my 219 and 224 poofed out and the 168 started to have stray hairs) some random youtuber said something about the brushes not being of MAC quality like their numbers infer.  Well sigma jumped on and called that person a hater because they agreed with me and went on this rant on my youtube comment.  I was like WOW thats unprofessional!!!  They since deleted the comment but I have a screen shot of it and they kept saying that they thanked me for my review however they refuse to address how angry they made me for their unprofessionalism and their "hater" comment.  After that I refuse to buy their travel set, I was going to but now I am boycotting them.  Granted the brushes are good but I am not happy their CS.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_I will say this... my SS224 also has (what looks like) a lot of white goat hairs in it. The white hairs are very apparent, but as I haven't used it that much (I have a MAC224 and I haven't worn much makeup in a while), it hasn't bothered me too much. The brush still feels quite soft._

 
I noticed that same thing (the white hairs on ss224) after I washed it...but it still seems soft


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow that's just awful
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Wish I had read this before I bought those last 3 brushes. And I say last because even though I had good ones, that kind of remark is just
unforgiveable and rude and I won't be buying from those jerks again.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *batgirl0711* 

 
_I got my brushes a few weeks ago and they are really good.  I had some really bad shedding problems with the SS150 and now I am having shedding problems with the SS187.  I didn't have any bleed on me when I washed them so thats good.  

One thing I didnt like was that when I posted my youtube review with some negative comments like the brushes loosing some of their shape after washing them (my 219 and 224 poofed out and the 168 started to have stray hairs) some random youtuber said something about the brushes not being of MAC quality like their numbers infer.  Well sigma jumped on and called that person a hater because they agreed with me and went on this rant on my youtube comment.  I was like WOW thats unprofessional!!!  They since deleted the comment but I have a screen shot of it and they kept saying that they thanked me for my review however they refuse to address how angry they made me for their unprofessionalism and their "hater" comment.  After that I refuse to buy their travel set, I was going to but now I am boycotting them.  Granted the brushes are good but I am not happy their CS._


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LeeleeBell* 

 
_I noticed that same thing (the white hairs on ss224) after I washed it...but it still seems soft_

 
Yeah same with mine. It actually seems softer than my MAC 224 to be honest... But I did start to wonder at the white bristles.

Interesting customer service experiences everyone seems to be having though... wow!  Certainly food for thought.


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 6, 2009)

I cant help but reach out and stroke my sigma brushes like theyre my pets...sooo soft!

God help me!


----------



## batgirl0711 (Aug 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LeeleeBell* 

 
_Wow that's just awful
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Wish I had read this before I bought those last 3 brushes. And I say last because even though I had good ones, that kind of remark is just
unforgiveable and rude and I won't be buying from those jerks again._

 
yup they are definitely not on my "buy again" list.

i like the brushes but seriously will not buy again


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 7, 2009)

I cant knock anyone for the basis of their decisions, but when I buy a product, I buy it for quality and value for money...I have never had a 'perfect' shopping experience, especially online. There has always been something to gripe about.

With that said, Sigma promised me great brushes for a great price. I got what I paid for and then some. I'm happy.

Some may have had crappy brushes sent to them...long as Sigma is willing to replace them (or refund the money), it means their CS does what it needs to. Sure there are other desirable things that _seem_ to be lacking based on that youtube comment, but those are personal issues that I think should be left out of business. This is still a very young company.

I bought a ton more brushes for a ton more money from another company, and for weeks that same company had me CONFUSED! They didnt respond to my emails, didnt give clear instructions about completing my purchase...even after I had paid, I was still not sure what to expect...it was HELL---I got my brushes, as agreed in the transaction...no complaints.

Just my opinion.


----------



## AshleyTatton (Aug 7, 2009)

I love all my Sigma brushes, a couple of them bled a tiny bit, nothing major. My brushes are all very soft. The blending brush does have a few white hairs in it but it doesn't affect the softness or quality. I would order from them again and again, infact I'm thinking of ordering a second set so I don't have to wash them that much. If Sigma is willing to refund/replace that's awesome, what a good brand! I'm sure it's hard to make sure every brush is perfect when you're making them by hand. Nothing but good reviews from me for anything Sigma!


----------



## user79 (Aug 7, 2009)

Their customer service sounds about as spotty as that of coastal scents...hm - I'm still intrigued by the brushes but less now than before.


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Their customer service sounds about as spotty as that of coastal scents...hm - I'm still intrigued by the brushes but less now than before._

 
Fair enough...but one can (and some have!) get crappy customer service from places like MAC too.


----------



## batgirl0711 (Aug 9, 2009)

My ss224 totally got gray on me after only 3 deep cleanings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I contacted sigma because they shouldnt be loosing that much color in such a short time.  I hope this time CS is more professional and nicer than last time I dealt with them.


----------



## islandlucy (Aug 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *batgirl0711* 

 
_My ss224 totally got gray on me after only 3 deep cleanings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I contacted sigma because they shouldnt be loosing that much color in such a short time.  I hope this time CS is more professional and nicer than last time I dealt with them._

 
 I hope you have better luck than me, I contacted them and never got a response.  I thought about emailing them again but decided it to let it go, as I am not a confrontational person.

For reference here is mine, washed only once.  When I got it was totally dark after just one wash you can see here how it started to turn.

http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/7246/dsc00118wgo.jpg

It also has these two weird strings coming out.

http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/1019/dsc00124nzk.jpg

Those two things don't even bother me much, the thing that really upset me was that one of the bristles feels like plastic.  The one here on the right.

http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/5624/dsc00126lom.jpg

My other Sigma brushes shed like crazy, the only thing I like is the brush roll.


----------



## twilightessence (Aug 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *batgirl0711* 

 
_My ss224 totally got gray on me after only 3 deep cleanings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I contacted sigma because they shouldnt be loosing that much color in such a short time.  I hope this time CS is more professional and nicer than last time I dealt with them._

 
That's the only problem I've had with these brushes so far. Mine is going gray, too. I've washed it at least five times and its not *completely* gray yet, but it has noticeably grays in it.


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 10, 2009)

I just emailed Sigma about the greying ss224... I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## PrincessPinkcat (Aug 10, 2009)

I ordered a couple of sets about 10 days ago.  I will let you guys know what I think of them and do a review on them after I've used them exclusively for a couple of weeks - I don't believe in reviewing or giving feedback on anything I haven't actually used enough to develop an opinion on.

As for the YouTube hype - most gurus won't review a product they don't like and many will even ship products they don't like back to the company at their own expense.  By doing this, the Guru's aren't filling up their pages with videos of products they hate, and instead are sharing what they love with their viewers.  So I would have to say that if the Sigma brushes are getting reviews, then the hype must be real - because a lot of people wouldn't even bother doing a review if they didn't like them.  

So far, I have nothing but good to say about the customer service.  I had quite a few questions prior to my order, and they got back to me in a very timely manner answering all of my questions and then some. I hope their customer service continues to be as good after I receive my brushes, should I need it.


----------



## batgirl0711 (Aug 10, 2009)

I got a response from sigma and it made me LOL.  Seriously this company is being absurd.  If they even looked at online communities they would know there is a problem with their brushes.  I was told I had to mail the brush back (at my own expense) and they would consider either refunding or replacing the brush.  I bought the eye set so basically I paid 5.71 for each brush.  It would cost me more to ship it back to them!!

I was shocked that they didn't offer to send me a mailer and a shipping label to send it back to them, most companies do that!  UGH this is just making me upset.  I am so buying the MAC 224 because it will last longer than 2 weeks.


PrincessPinkcat, I have seen a number of youtube reviews where the guru gets the brushes for free and sometimes doesnt wash them or use them and just reviews them.  Then there are the gurus that rave about anything free they get and when regular people try it out its nothing like what the guru said (and the regulars have the same opinion about the product)


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *batgirl0711* 

 
_I got a response from sigma and it made me LOL.  Seriously this company is being absurd.  If they even looked at online communities they would know there is a problem with their brushes.  I was told I had to mail the brush back (at my own expense) and they would consider either refunding or replacing the brush.  I bought the eye set so basically I paid 5.71 for each brush.  It would cost me more to ship it back to them!!
_

 
Yeah I just got a response from Sigma as well which said about the same:

"Hello,

Thank  you for your email and we apologize for the inconvenience. If you would like,  you can fill out the attached form and send it back to us with your defective  brush. Once we receive the brush we can refund your purchase or send you new  brush. Again, we apologize for this inconvenience and please let us know if you  have any other questions or concerns.

Thank you for contacting  Sigma Makeup."

The attached form lets you specify whether you want to be reimbursed or whether you'd like a replacement brush/brushes. It also says that shipping charges for defective brushes will be reimbursed once the product is received but that the shipping charges for unused brushes/brush sets will not be reimbursed. (Whether or not you guys buy that is another story.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not as unhappy as most people on here as far as my ss224 goes; some of the bristles are going a bit white, but it's a very soft brush overall - arguably softer than my MAC224 (surprisingly).  If the brush started to fall apart, I'd be more inclined to try to return it but the bristle dye fading is a problem I've had even with legit MAC brushes so (so far!) I really can't be bothered to ship a brush back over that.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Aug 10, 2009)

wow, that is crappy customer service. 
they sound like coastal scents.
but this is pretty much par for the course with LLCs. thats why i was skeptical of the company to begin with.


----------



## PrincessPinkcat (Aug 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *batgirl0711* 

 
_PrincessPinkcat, I have seen a number of youtube reviews where the guru gets the brushes for free and sometimes doesnt wash them or use them and just reviews them.  Then there are the gurus that rave about anything free they get and when regular people try it out its nothing like what the guru said (and the regulars have the same opinion about the product)_

 
Hi Batgirl. Thanks for taking the time to respond to my post.  I'm new here and it really means a lot to me that you took time out to address what I said.  It makes me feel really comfortable here when people are interacting with me, and it makes me feel more like I'm a part of your community. Thank you so much for that!

Personally, it makes no difference to me whether a Guru paid for an item she is reviewing, or whether she got it for free.  If they receive products for free they are obviously promoting themselves well and attracting a lot of positive attention to themselves.   Kudos to them for doing a good job and attracting a viewing audience that in turn drew companies to send them free products for review.

I do understand what you're saying... What I was saying was, sure a lot of guru's get them for free - but many state that they simply won't bother making a review about something they don't like. Some would rather mail a product back to the company at their own expense than spend hours making a video of a negative review.

Now, in accordance with what you said about some of the Guru's not washing or using the product before doing the review - I think I saw the one you're talking about - because I swear the brushes in that video looked brand spanking new and completely untouched.  I have to admit that I was disgusted by that, because it's impossible to review something you've never used either negatively or positively.  Then I got thinking though - how do I know she didn't order or receive two sets for free or that she paid for - who's to say she didn't use the other set to formulate and opinion, but choose the clean set to use for the review.  We don't know what was going on in her head... and it is a possible scenario that she could possibly have two sets..  I can see where someone might think that the clean untouched set is much more attractive for a review than the set they've been using.   I even ordered two sets - one for me, and one for my kit.  If I really like them, I plan to order more for contest prizes.  

While I am sure there are Guru's who rave about anything they get for free, I don't think that's the norm.  I can't see where any good could possibly come from posting tons of negative product reviews on YouTube... many simply won't even bother posting a review on something they don't like - and I'm willing to bet that there are tons of products that have been sent to Guru's that we don't even know about because they didn't like them and either shipped them back or tossed them to the back of their makeup drawers or swapped them or traded them.  If the popular Guru's constantly raved about anything and everythign they got for free, they would quickly damage their reputation and loose their following.  I can't see too many of them willing to give positive reviews on a crappy product and risk loosing everything they've worked for.  

You know, makeup is sort of a personal thing a lot of times, and I've heard other Guru's say in their video's that just because they like something doesn't mean everybody will... and it's so true.  The same is true amongst women. Some women might really like MAC, while others might not like MAC cosmetics at all.  Alot of women swear by LashBlast and Define-a-Lash - I can't stand either one.  I love Maybelline's Pulse Perfection mascara - other women don't like it at all.  A Guru could really genuinely love a certain product, and other people might not like it all.  We all have our own unique tastes and styles.  

Thanks again for taking the time to respond on my post!  I'm really enjoying the level of interaction in this forum... I've never been a part of a forum where people interacted to the degree I've seen on the Spektra boards... I think it's great!


----------



## islandlucy (Aug 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *batgirl0711* 

 
_I got a response from sigma and it made me LOL.  Seriously this company is being absurd.  If they even looked at online communities they would know there is a problem with their brushes.  I was told I had to mail the brush back (at my own expense) and they would consider either refunding or replacing the brush.  I bought the eye set so basically I paid 5.71 for each brush.  It would cost me more to ship it back to them!!

I was shocked that they didn't offer to send me a mailer and a shipping label to send it back to them, most companies do that!  UGH this is just making me upset.  I am so buying the MAC 224 because it will last longer than 2 weeks.


PrincessPinkcat, *I have seen a number of youtube reviews where the guru gets the brushes for free and sometimes doesnt wash them or use them and just reviews them. * Then there are the gurus that rave about anything free they get and when regular people try it out its nothing like what the guru said (and the regulars have the same opinion about the product)_

 
Hee hee I just saw a review like that.  The guru clearly had not used the brushes they were brand new still wrapped in plastic and yet they were all AMAZING to her.  I really dislike dishonesty.


----------



## jsyaj1607 (Aug 11, 2009)

I bought those brushes a month ago and I LOVE it....I bought the whole set.. It's worth a try.  I love all the brushes and they are great.  They do not shed as well.  It's a plus for me...


----------



## batgirl0711 (Aug 12, 2009)

I had a few email correspondences with Sigma and got no where.  Seriously they should not make us pay to ship the brush back then reimburse us, because companies usually send out a shipping label to ship stuff back since its a defective product.  Basically it was pointless, they never addressed my concerns and kept saying "thank you for your input" and I am like uh OK but seriously I want some answers to my questions.  I told them that in addition to sending out shipping labels they should look on specktra because clearly there is a problem with the 224 (and other brushes) and maybe instead of sending free sets to gurus they should invest in replacing the defective brushes to the people who actually paid for the brushes, instead of the people who paid for the brushes jump through all sorts of hoops and make sure they send the brush in within 14 days of purchase (i read the fine print and it said that if its not within 14 days you are out of luck in getting a refund or replacement).

Overall I am over Sigma and all the hype.  I really do not recommend them because I think MAC and Sephora brushes are better and I really should have just put my money into them instead of Sigma.


----------



## reem2790 (Aug 13, 2009)

i agree with a lot of the feelings towards the gurus that recently hyped up a product that looked brand spanking new in the video. judging a brush on softness doesnt exactly prove its functionality. i have the full kit+roll and am impressed with about 5 out of the 12. the rest really arent anything to rave about. i think the customer service is a little dodgy, but then again i've seen muchhh worse from companies i hear nothing but great things about.


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *batgirl0711* 

 
_ make sure they send the brush in within 14 days of purchase (i read the fine print and it said that if its not within 14 days you are out of luck in getting a refund or replacement)._

 
After my last email, I contacted them again for clarification as I have had my brush longer than 14 days. This was the email I received in response:

"[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Hello,

If  your brush becomes defective after the 14 day period, we can still replace your  brush or refund your money for the brush. 

We will reimburse the amount  of shipping that it costs to send us back your defective brush, not the original  amount that you paid for all of the brushes. Thank you and please let us know if  you have any other questions.

Thank you for contacting Sigma Makeup. "[/FONT]


Again, I don't really know what others believe. I agree that it seems a bit inefficient to reimburse customers for the cost of sending back a defective brush, but I suppose it is their way of protecting themselves against faulty claims from customers demanding that new brushes be sent out (without mailing old ones back).  I also agree that a mailer would be quite helpful. Hopefully they'll work these growing pains out of their system.


----------



## batgirl0711 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thats why I submitted pictures of my brush to them so they could see that I wasn't lying about what happened.  I just think overall its a waste of time and money to get a few dollars back.  I am so over sigma, I hope the change their ways for future customers but honestly I wont ever buy from them again.  I am only using the brushes now because I bought them and don't want to waste more of my money (and now more brushes are shedding when I apply anything).


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *batgirl0711* 

 
_Thats why I submitted pictures of my brush to them so they could see that I wasn't lying about what happened.  I just think overall its a waste of time and money to get a few dollars back.  I am so over sigma, I hope the change their ways for future customers but honestly I wont ever buy from them again.  I am only using the brushes now because I bought them and don't want to waste more of my money (and now more brushes are shedding when I apply anything)._

 
Has the shedding been that bad?  Maybe it's because they're handmade (as they claim) and not a mechanized process. Perhaps that's why the quality has been so varied. I haven't had any shedding with mine. In fact, the only shedding (which has been minimal) in my experience has been of my MAC face brushes (#187, 109, 182 etc.) 

It's really unfortunate that they've been so terrible for you but I understand where you're coming from. I would have been very frustrated and upset if my experience had been similar.


----------



## Ggxox (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't like the fact that the numberings and descriptions are copied from MAC either. They seem too good to be true at the price? I don't know, maybe I am cynical, haha. Every single guru on youtube seems to be giving them away with a contest lately.

xoxo


----------



## batgirl0711 (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_Has the shedding been that bad?  Maybe it's because they're handmade (as they claim) and not a mechanized process. Perhaps that's why the quality has been so varied. I haven't had any shedding with mine. In fact, the only shedding (which has been minimal) in my experience has been of my MAC face brushes (#187, 109, 182 etc.) 

It's really unfortunate that they've been so terrible for you but I understand where you're coming from. I would have been very frustrated and upset if my experience had been similar._

 
the shedding gets worse as the days go one. for the first week or so mine didnt shed at all and now my 150 is just going bananas.  I stopped using it because its a pain to try and get all the little bristles off my face.  My 187 doesnt shed though and thats what I use a lot.


----------



## batgirl0711 (Aug 14, 2009)

Interesting turn of events, so today I go to my post office box to get my mail and I have a package from Sigma.  Aww they sent me a replacement SS224 without my knowledge or consent.  And guess what else, this brush is also defective 

I opened it up and pulled the brush out and let out a gasp and the mail man thought something bad happened and I showed him the brush and he thought it was a joke.  Seriously who sends out a defective brush to replace a defective one, only sigma would! There are about 10-15 bristles that are so bent its sad.

I sent them an email thanking them for sending me another one of their so called high quality brushes.  I really hope they stop wasting my time


----------



## KIT (Aug 14, 2009)

So glad i read these comments. i was going to buy my sister the set, but seems like the cons weigh out the pro's in this case. Not worth taking a chance. Like they say, " You get what u paid for".


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *batgirl0711* 

 
_Interesting turn of events, so today I go to my post office box to get my mail and I have a package from Sigma.  Aww they sent me a replacement SS224 without my knowledge or consent.  And guess what else, this brush is also defective 

I opened it up and pulled the brush out and let out a gasp and the mail man thought something bad happened and I showed him the brush and he thought it was a joke.  Seriously who sends out a defective brush to replace a defective one, only sigma would! There are about 10-15 bristles that are so bent its sad.

I sent them an email thanking them for sending me another one of their so called high quality brushes.  I really hope they stop wasting my time_

 
Unless I misunderstood your post, it doesnt seem that the brush is "defective", it sounds like it had a rough trip in the mail...nothing that a wash and reshape shouldnt fix. 

I'm sorry, that pic was very blurry.

I think its awesome they sent u a second brush without even telling u about it. I don't know, maybe I am biased because my experience with them has been so off the chain. I own a few of their brushes and they are my favorites by far, and the quality far exceeds what I paid for them...it seems to me you have already decided that sigma is crap, and nothing they do after that point will ever change your mind. I understand disappointment, but if they have replaced your brush without question and the only thing wrong with it is a few bent hairs...I would accept that their CS is trying to make up for where they messed up, and at least give them some credit for that. It would probably been easier (and cheaper) for them to refund your money. I think the sending of a second brush was an attempt at achieving your satisfaction.

Thanks for telling us that though. I was getting wary when I realized that they have quality control issues. But now that I know they will replace brushes without question, I will buy that travel kit i've been eyeing.


----------



## batgirl0711 (Aug 14, 2009)

Its because I keep complaining to them.  It has taken me over 20 emails to them to get them to send me something and frankly I have received MANY brushes from them and none were like this.  I did wash it and its not fixed and I tried drying it in a brush guard and still its bent.  It IS defective.  This company is a waste of money!!!

Sorry this picture is blurry, I have a shaky hand since i had surgery on it to repair a torn ligament.  


Frankly I did not consent to them sending me anything, and I really do not like the way they are handling this.  I should have been notified of what they did.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, I understand batgirl's disappointment because it's their responsability to pack their brushes safely. I mean if I swap something on MUA I do my best to pack the items so they won't get damaged and that's a simple thing to do...


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *batgirl0711* 

 
_Interesting turn of events, so today I go to my post office box to get my mail and I have a package from Sigma.  Aww they sent me a replacement SS224 without my knowledge or consent.  And guess what else, this brush is also defective 

I opened it up and pulled the brush out and let out a gasp and the mail man thought something bad happened and I showed him the brush and he thought it was a joke.  Seriously who sends out a defective brush to replace a defective one, only sigma would! There are about 10-15 bristles that are so bent its sad.

I sent them an email thanking them for sending me another one of their so called high quality brushes.  I really hope they stop wasting my time_

 
I have found that the brush guards Sigma places on their brushes to "protect" them during shipping can snag on one or two (or a few) hairs in the process, resulting in bent hairs upon arrival. I store many of my brushes in their guards and even being as careful as I am, this sort of thing can happen.  enKore has also remarked that the brush guards which come standard with his brushes result in static-laden bristles (and that brushes should be washed to remove static before use).

I suppose it is possible that your bristles remain completely bent even after washing/drying but my MAC 224 has bristles that do that and it hasn't compromised the performance of the brush.

I am sorry to hear about your shedding issue though. That truly does suck and I can understand why that might damage consumer confidence. I have two SS150s (one I bought before just to see if I liked Sigma, and one I got in the 12 piece). Neither of them shed, though admittedly I only use the first one on a regular basis.  I have never used my SS187 though so I can't comment on that.  Heck... I don't even use my MAC187. (Would someone PLEASE explain why this brush is the greatest thing since sliced bread?)

LOL


----------



## mynameisanna (Aug 15, 2009)

the same thing happened with some of the brushes i got and the brush guards. they were bent and it took a couple of washes to get them straight when drying..
all in all though they seem like pretty good brushes especially if you're just starting out. i don't really think they're that comparable to MAC brushes though..


----------



## franken_stein (Aug 16, 2009)

Just last week I got the black travel kit from Sigma. I'm actually quite happy with it! I decided to get it because I have very few good quality brushes right now and I thought having that kit would cover a bunch of the basics, and it was cheaper than the full set. (Though, in retrospect... the full set without the brush roll isn't _that_ much more expensive than the travel. Eh, oh well.) 

I read a lot of reviews (including the ones right here!) and watched a BUNCH of videos about these before deciding to go for it. It's weird, so many people seem to have such varying experiences - bad smell, no mention of the smell, shedding or not... That was odd to me. 

I guess I'm one of the ones who got lucky. I washed all brushes and didn't get much shedding at all. I've now used them several times and spot cleaned them with no shedding or dye running out. Also, the travel case did have a bit of a leathery smell which also got on the brushes, but... to me it really wasn't that strong or that bad. 

Sadly people seem to be having different experiences, as I said. My personal take would be to invest in a set if you need the basics like me, since they're good quality and cheaper than MAC.


----------



## numpylicious (Aug 16, 2009)

I really wanna have a play with these brushes and see if they're as good as everyone says for myself! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But what with living in the UK postage will be quite expensive


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 16, 2009)

A few ppl on here have them on sale for less...check out the clearance bin. You MUST try the SS150 brush.


----------



## Shypo (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm going to take the plunge on the pink travel kit and one of the SS224s.  I'm not that concerned about what they call them - I'm more interested in the brush performance and durability.

If I have any issues at all I'll post them here.


----------



## batgirl0711 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have been using those brush guards that EnKore Recommends because they are way better than the ones sigma sends.  

I really wish the quality was better, but you get what you pay for

I got the MAC travel set from the Graphic Gardens collection and honestly all the brushes in that set are way better than the sigma ones in their full size sets


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 18, 2009)

Whatever happened to the ss109? Are they redesigning it like they did with the ss187?  I know that a lot of people said the brush could use more density and that it just didn't buff as well as MAC's 109....


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 18, 2009)

^^I heard it shed like crazy!


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_^^I heard it shed like crazy!_

 
I remember people not being at all pleased with it. It was one of the brushes I was thinking about picking up when I decided to evaluate the company for myself, but I opted for the 150 instead (and that brush totally sold me).  Still... I hope that 109 comes back and is actually decent. I have a MAC109 already and I love it but I'd love to have a second one for foundation or contouring (or general laziness when I don't feel like washing my brushes).  Maybe I'll just suck it up and pick up another MAC.

Still don't know what to do with my 187s though. What a waste!


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 18, 2009)

yep, I already bought a backup of my SS150...dont even care what the MAC one is like. Awesome brush!


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_yep, I already bought a backup of my SS150...dont even care what the MAC one is like. Awesome brush!_

 
LOL I don't own the MAC 150 either. (And way back in the day I bought another MAC powder brush and returned it because it was scratchy). The SS150 is SO soft. I also have two of them.


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_Still don't know what to do with my 187s though. What a waste! _

 
I didnt know what to do with mine either...until I used it to blend my foundation...waaaay better finish than the 190. Some ppl use the brush to pick up the product...I dot it on and use the brush to blend. 

check out this vid: YouTube - Tips on Using a Stippling Brush with Liquid Foundation


----------



## franken_stein (Aug 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_Still don't know what to do with my 187s though. What a waste! _

 
Weirdly enough, neither do I! The SS187 for me, that is, since I don't have the MAC 187. I have the little pink one that came with the travel kit. It works fine, I guess, but I haven't used it much. I tried using it for blush, but I found that it doesn't pick up my MAC blush very well. I'm going to go into a MAC store soon though and I'm going to ask them about that, and see if maybe their brush works the same way. I could let you guys know how that goes!


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_I didnt know what to do with mine either...until I used it to blend my foundation...waaaay better finish than the 190. Some ppl use the brush to pick up the product...I dot it on and use the brush to blend. _

 
I've seen the video you mentioned... enKore really does inspire!  I initially bought in to all the hype and I bought a #187 for foundation. But at the time I only wore Studio Fix (powder) or MAC's Full Coverage foundation...which does not really apply the same way as a liquid. (I asked the ladies in the store and they swore the 187 would still work on it.)  BOOO BOO I say!

I find my MAC189 or my SS190 applies MAC's Full Coverage like an absolute dream. I cannot fathom using anything else (but my fingers) for it now. I even use the ss190 on my Studio Finish concealer (the same consistency as Full Coverage) and it works little miracles! In that light, the 187 just doesn't deliver.

A short time ago, I decided to give the 187 another try when I started using MUFE's HD liquid. But even with the stippling (or the stippling/swirl) motion, I just wasn't getting this "air brushed' look everyone talked about.  Plus, it seemed to take 100x longer to do my foundation with this brush.  So, against better judgment I (again) bought into the hype and bought a MAC 109.  However, that brush is an absolute godsend and liquid foundation looks incredibly gorgeous with a 109.

So now my 187 just sits there looking lonely... though I guess it has a friend now as I also have an SS187 (that came in the set) that seems to be without purpose. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franken_stein* 

 
_Weirdly enough, neither do I! The SS187 for me, that is, since I don't have the MAC 187. I have the little pink one that came with the travel kit. It works fine, I guess, but I haven't used it much. I tried using it for blush, but I found that it doesn't pick up my MAC blush very well. I'm going to go into a MAC store soon though and I'm going to ask them about that, and see if maybe their brush works the same way. I could let you guys know how that goes!_

 
I have tried the 187 on mineralize blush and it looks pretty decent. But like you, I found it didn't pick up enough blush (most of the time). I've also tried it with mineralize skinfinishes, but I prefer the 182 for that... 

I guess for me this is one of those brushes that could have been great, but as I have other brushes that do what it's supposed to do 100x better and with greater efficiency, I often reach for them instead. Suffice to say, I didn't invest in the 131 because I no longer think this duo-fiber business is helping me at all. 

I guess the 187 is my biggest MAC regret (next to my 239). Weird, no?  Actually, to be fair, I think my MAC 239 is just a crappy brush...because my Sigma version actually functions the way everyone raves the MAC one does. 

I guess I'll keep at it and try to set my 187s to good use....


----------



## franken_stein (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_I have tried the 187 on mineralize blush and it looks pretty decent. But like you, I found it didn't pick up enough blush (most of the time). I've also tried it with mineralize skinfinishes, but I prefer the 182 for that..._

 
Ooh, yeah, you're right! I was kind of thinking about this this morning because I had just posted this... so instead of on blush, I tried using the SS187 on my mineralize skin finish. (My blush just says "Sheertone blush" so it's not as loose as the MSF, I guess.) That worked a lot better, I think it did a pretty good job actually. So, just my personal experience, I think the SS187 can be used quite well if you use the right products!


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franken_stein* 

 
_Ooh, yeah, you're right! I was kind of thinking about this this morning because I had just posted this... so instead of on blush, I tried using the SS187 on my mineralize skin finish. (My blush just says "Sheertone blush" so it's not as loose as the MSF, I guess.) That worked a lot better, I think it did a pretty good job actually. So, just my personal experience, I think the SS187 can be used quite well if you use the right products!_

 
Hmmm ok thanks! I'll try it with my mineralize stuff again and see how it fares.  Otherwise... I'm going to sell the silly thing and buy another 109 or 182.


----------



## beby24 (Aug 20, 2009)

I got these and like them, I am happy with what I got so far.


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Aug 22, 2009)

Hm, I saw the review a few pages back on full size vs travel size, but the girl didn't comment much on how well the travel size brushes work it was just mainly 'oh it's smaller' which I would've figured anyway seeing as they are meant to be travel sized..
I'm still wondering in terms of quality, shedding, are the travel sized brushes equal to the full size? 
I like the brush selection in the travel size (I would like the 190), but I also like the face and eye kit because I'd like the kabuki. I'm worn between which set to buy


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 22, 2009)

i'd say if in doubt buy the full size... I think its safe to expect that those will be better


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 26, 2009)

They're giving away an ss217 (travel size) with the purchase of any of the kits now.

I wonder if they're coming out with a full ss217?


----------



## suzy.q (Aug 26, 2009)

My SS224 and 219 arrived this week and are fine.  The 224 is better than the Sonia Kashuk blending brush that I have.

So far the quality is good, the brushes are soft, and both have survived the first washing without losing bristles or leaking colour.  I'm definitely pleased with them.


----------



## suzy.q (Aug 30, 2009)

Update: fifth and sixth deep cleanings, and so far everything is OK.  
The funny thing is that I thought that the bristles of the SS224 were supposed to be grey... Mine were greyish from the start (not black) and have faded a bit during washings, but have not leaked colour when cleaning.  But they were visibly grey to begin with.  Strange...


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *suzy.q* 

 
_Update: fifth and sixth deep cleanings, and so far everything is OK.  
The funny thing is that I thought that the bristles of the SS224 were supposed to be grey... Mine were greyish from the start (not black) and have faded a bit during washings, but have not leaked colour when cleaning.  But they were visibly grey to begin with.  Strange..._

 
Same.

I never thought it was supposed to be grey... mine just was.  But that hasn't hampered my use of the brush (nor has the brush bled any).


----------



## jenee.sum (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_Whatever happened to the ss109? Are they redesigning it like they did with the ss187?  I know that a lot of people said the brush could use more density and that it just didn't buff as well as MAC's 109...._

 


i emailed them regarding the SS109, and they said " [FONT=&quot]The SS109 is out of stock and will not be back in stock for approximately 2 months while it is being perfected." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/FONT]


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_i emailed them regarding the SS109, and they said "[/size]   [FONT=&quot]The SS109 is out of stock and will not be back in stock for approximately 2 months while it is being perfected." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]_

 

Hehe... yes, I got that email as well. I should have updated.  They put me on a new waiting list... (even though I didn't ask to be put on one).    Still, I've been really really happy with my brushes so I look forward to a perfected 109. (And a full sized ss217 as I was told that was also on the way!)

I really do feel badly for people who've had a bad experience.


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 30, 2009)

^^me too


----------



## Shypo (Sep 1, 2009)

OK, I got my pink travel kit, have washed and used the brushes......and I really like them!

No shedding, no fading (yet), good shape retention, and I love the handles.  They somehow feel more substantial than MAC's.  

I also bought the full-size SS224, and like that better than the MAC equivalent.  The handle is longer, which is kind of a pain, but I'm used to it now.

I had no issues with ordering, and I got my order within just a couple of days.

No complaints here!


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 1, 2009)

^^u mean the 187? Is it black and white?


----------



## Shypo (Sep 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_^^u mean the 187? Is it black and white?_

 
No, that was my error - it's a Coastal Scents brush, not a Sigma brush that TiffanyD uses....a flat-top buffer (large) - I just ordered it.  Can't wait to use it!


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shypo* 

 
_No, that was my error - it's a Coastal Scents brush, not a Sigma brush that TiffanyD uses....a flat-top buffer (large) - I just ordered it.  Can't wait to use it!_

 
if its the one I have...I LOVE it!!!  I think the one I have is called the "IB Bronzer"


----------



## lovelydisarray (Sep 1, 2009)

i always hear people talking about how the fact that they use the same MAC numbers makes them not want to buy them. what i've seen on youtube from a lot of users is that they are good quality, cheaper & that's enough for me to want to try them!! is it so wrong that the sigma designer simply may have wanted an easy reference for us to compare her brushes to & that's why she gave them the same numbers?


----------



## Shypo (Sep 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelydisarray* 

 
_i always hear people talking about how the fact that they use the same MAC numbers makes them not want to buy them. what i've seen on youtube from a lot of users is that they are good quality, cheaper & that's enough for me to want to try them!! is it so wrong that the sigma designer simply may have wanted an easy reference for us to compare her brushes to & that's why she gave them the same numbers? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, I can't get too caught up in what they're called - who cares?  I'm more interested in their performance and quality.  Half the time I can't remember the names of my MAC brushes anyway, so I can't get too worried about it.  If I can get what I need for a cheaper price, I'm in.

But that's just me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Boasorte (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelydisarray* 

 
_i always hear people talking about how the fact that they use the same MAC numbers makes them not want to buy them. what i've seen on youtube from a lot of users is that they are good quality, cheaper & that's enough for me to want to try them!! is it so wrong that the sigma designer simply may have wanted an easy reference for us to compare her brushes to & that's why she gave them the same numbers? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It may be an easy reference, but why would a company steal a design/or anything like that from another company? Yes this sort of thing happens all the time like in music "sampling"
But it's just turned a lot of people off.


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_It may be an easy reference, but why would a company steal a design/or anything like that from another company? Yes this sort of thing happens all the time like in music "sampling"
But it's just turned a lot of people off._

 
And Microsoft stole Windows from Apple. Doesn't mean that Microsoft has a smaller market share _and_ it hasn't prevented Apple from becoming popular in its own right.


----------



## Boasorte (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_And Microsoft stole Windows from Apple. Doesn't mean that Microsoft has a smaller market share and it hasn't prevented Apple from becoming popular in its own right.




_

 
...ok


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_...ok_

 
My point was...

It turns some people off...but not everybody.


----------



## lil_kismet (Sep 5, 2009)

I purchased the Face & Eye kit (w/ 6 brushes) a couple of months ago, and I have to say that I am quite pleased with them overall.  While they are fairly comparable, they are far from identical to their MAC counterparts. 

The SS187 is quite a good brush, but the brush hairs are of less refined quality compared to the MAC 187.  It has much less resistance than the MAC 187 and is prone to splaying when doing the stippling motion.  I find it to be less dense than the MAC 187 as well, but it could be the thinner quality of bristles that make up this brush.  Because of this, I was very skeptical at first sight -- but surprisingly, it functions just as well as the MAC version and applies foundation and tinted moisturizer flawlessly.  The brush head is also larger in circumference so it covers more surface and speeds up the foundation process.

The SS150 is EXQUISITE!!  It is ridiculously full, dense, plushy and SOFT!  I don't have the MAC version to compare it to, but compared to the couple of highend powder brushes I do own (Pout, Trucco) the Sigma 150 reigns.  I've seen very minimal shedding too.  A Beautiful, high quality brush and so cheap! I think this is my absolute favourite in the set. I highly recommend it if you're looking to buy a powder brush.

The SS182 is also a very good brush but I've experienced some significant shedding -- to be expected with dense kabuki style brushes, but I do hope the shedding stops soon.  Wonderfully soft and dense and the brush hairs are of excellent quality. It's a bit smaller in circumference than the MAC 182, but it applies mineral/powder foundation just as nicely.

The SS219 is also a great crease brush.  Compared to its MAC 219 counterpart, it is fluffier and more dome-shaped (whereas the 219 is pointed and shaped like a pencil).  Very nice for precision blending in the crease.  Again, the brush hairs on this brush are slightly less refined in quality/resistance than the MAC one, but still a very good brush.

The SS239 is a good brush -- I still like the MAC one more for its refined quality and precision though.  The Sigma 239 came with a few long hairs that I needed to trim myself (same with the 219), so I get what some of you are saying about quality control.  Nonetheless, it's still a great brush to use for packing on colour.  Just a bit less refined than the MAC -- but for the price, I can't complain.

The SS224 is my second favourite and most-used of this set.  I've been contemplating purchasing the MAC 224 for a few years now and have repeatedly marvelled over it at the MAC store.  I'm happy to say I've decided against it.  The Sigma 224 is smaller than MAC's and much more suitable for small eyes like mine.  The brush hairs on this one have a good amount of resistance.  It blends crease colours beautifully and I love using it to apply my highlight and to blend out harsh lines between the crease and browbone.  An awesome brush and I get a lot of use out of it.

Overall, these are some excellent brushes for the price.  Many of them are MAC comparables, but made with slightly less refined quality of brush hair.  However, the lot of them function just as well as their MAC counterparts, so it's definitely great value for your money.


----------



## franken_stein (Sep 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lil_kismet* 

 
_The SS150 is EXQUISITE!!  It is ridiculously full, dense, plushy and SOFT!  I don't have the MAC version to compare it to, but compared to the couple of highend powder brushes I do own (Pout, Trucco) the Sigma 150 reigns.  I've seen very minimal shedding too.  A Beautiful, high quality brush and so cheap! I think this is my absolute favourite in the set. I highly recommend it if you're looking to buy a powder brush._

 
Thanks for this! As I mentioned in another post I have the travel kit, which I like a lot, but I've reeeally been considering just getting a separate full size SS150. That's the only one in the travel kit that I think is significantly smaller than the full size (well, you know, the bristle-part, not the handle, obviously!). I love how big that one is and I want to use it for powder so that I can use my travel size SS150 for blush - it's really good for that!


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 9, 2009)

^^ I have nothing but good things to say about the SS150. I have two of them... (one I haven't even used..it just happened to come with the set.)  It's a gorgeous, soft brush that's perfect for finishing powders.


----------



## Shypo (Sep 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_^^ I have nothing but good things to say about the SS150. I have two of them... (one I haven't even used..it just happened to come with the set.) It's a gorgeous, soft brush that's perfect for finishing powders._

 
Yes, the SS150 is fabulous!  I love all of the ones I got in the pink travel kit - I'm probably going to order the full-size as well.

I'm also really liking the SS224 and SS239 - they're both much better for me than the MAC equivalents - I have smaller eyes and I find these brushes more proportional to my eye shape and technique......


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 22, 2009)

The new and improved SS109 is here!!!!


----------



## Sass (Sep 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_The new and improved SS109 is here!!!!_

 
I read the description earlier about the SS109 is to be used with powder (no mention of anything else).  The MAC 109 can be used with liquid, creams and powders.  If anybody orders this can they post back here if it's OK to use the SS109 with liquid or creams??

Thanks.


----------



## christianad (Sep 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_I read the description earlier about the SS109 is to be used with powder (no mention of anything else).  The MAC 109 can be used with liquid, creams and powders.  If anybody orders this can they post back here if it's OK to use the SS109 with liquid or creams??

Thanks._

 
Hi. =] On Sigma's personal blog, this is what they posted about the revamped SS109.

Sigma Makeup: Sigma Makeup News: Guess who is back?!

I hope this helps.


----------



## Sass (Sep 23, 2009)

They should update that in the website itself. I forgot all about that blog. Thanks!


----------



## phuongy82 (Sep 23, 2009)

I just got these in the complete set as reviewed by Encore...

They are super soft & VERY great quality! I have a lot of these brushes by MAC and seriously - if i don't look at the handles i can't feel the difference!! Maybe after a while when the brushes get old...but no problems so far! Even after washing very minimal (if any) shedding!!

Would definately get these again if I need to get more brushes!! but i think i'm set for life with my MAC & Sigma sets AND all my other drugstore brands! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 DO try them out!! u won't regret it!


----------



## christianad (Sep 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_They should update that in the website itself. I forgot all about that blog. Thanks!_

 
i agree, they should post stuff like that on their website. 

i actually have the first ss109 that was released and their new one looks different. it has more of a flat top... i hope they made it denser this time around because it wasn't dense enough to compare it to the mac 109... IMHO.

anywho, i'm rambling. LOL.

no problem btw.


----------



## reem2790 (Sep 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *christianad* 

 
_i agree, they should post stuff like that on their website. 

i actually have the first ss109 that was released and their new one looks different. it has more of a flat top... i hope they made it denser this time around because it wasn't dense enough to compare it to the mac 109... IMHO.

anywho, i'm rambling. LOL.

no problem btw._

 
i'm really hoping it is more like the 109, because the picture on the site looks like a major fail on sigma's part. it looks horrible.


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 24, 2009)

^^agreed...but i'm a hopeless devotee. I expect it to b awesome!


----------



## reem2790 (Sep 24, 2009)

*awaits a review from the brave soul who bought it*


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 24, 2009)

LOL Nicholle... you and me, girl.


----------



## jenee.sum (Sep 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reem2790* 

 
_*awaits a review from the brave soul who bought it*_

 
placed my order last night. will try it when i get it and let you guys know. my mac 109 sheds too much. but it is amazing, which is why i still use it. hopefully the SS109 won't be a disappointment, and hopefully much better than the mac 109. i noticed how flat topped it looks like in the pic, but i really wanted to try it.


----------



## christianad (Sep 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_LOL Nicholle... you and me, girl. _

 
i bought it the first day it was released because i was extremely curious to see how it compared to the first ss109 that was released. i actually just received it in the mail today.

it's only a tad different than the first sigma ss109 that was released. the only difference is that the top of the brush head is flatter than the first ss109's that was released. the density is about the same between the two sigma brushes, so it's still not as dense as a MAC 109. 

i find that since the top of the brush head is flatter, it functions more similarly to the MAC 109. the first ss109 that came out was too tapered and dome shaped in comparison to the actual MAC 109. the picture of the new ss109 on the website doesn't really depict it accurately. it is very flat on the top, but the edges do taper off a tad bit nicer and the brush doesn't just have strong/harsh edges. the brush head size of the ss109's (both old and new) is smaller in comparison to the MAC one. it's probably because there are less hairs in the sigma one than the MAC one. now i wouldn't say this brush is horribly flimsy, but it's NOT as dense as the MAC one. i just want to make that clear so that people don't get misled.

i find the density only really affects the application of foundations (be it liquid or cream) but not really powders (it works very nicely for blush, highlighting, and contouring). but the flatter head on this new ss109 actually does make it a little better at applying liquid foundation (compared to the first ss109) and i am actually pleased with how it applied my foundation today. also keep in mind it's brand new since i barely received it today, and it does fluff out a bit and get a tiny bit denser after "breaking it in", but even then it's not quite as dense or big (brush head size) as my MAC one (based on my experience with my first ss109). it's not a bad comparable... NOT exact... but not bad.

i'd say the sigma ss109 (the new one) is a wee bit more comparable to the MAC 109 (in performance, not appearance); the only difference really being the density. if you already have a MAC 109, you might not like the Sigma one as much because of the difference in densities. but i think that if you're looking for a back-up and/or travel dedicated 109 that functions similarly for a fraction of the price, the sigma one is definitely worth checking out. also, if you can't afford the MAC 109, this is definitely a good brush to substitute it because it can do the things that a MAC 109 does. it's just one of those brushes that if you don't have the MAC one, you'll be very happy with the sigma one. if you have the MAC one, you'll find it ok (probably not as good as the MAC one) but a good back-up/travel brush.

i'll post a picture of my mac 109, old sigma ss109, and new sigma ss109 as soon as i get my camera back. my bf highjacked it for the weekend. =P


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 26, 2009)

^^ great review! very thorough.

I am considering the 109 as a backup or to use for contouring/powder products. I love my MAC 109 so I doubt it will replace it...


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 28, 2009)

Did anybody notice the price increase in Sigma brushes in the past month or so?

I think that's kinda crazy...  I still think they're worth it because to buy similar brushes through MAC would cost far more but I think this reviewer sums up her reaction to the price hike quite nicely...

~ Sigma Makeup Brush, Price Increase ~  Kristine Marie Makeup Artistry

I am still trying to figure out if Sigma actually double bills you for shipping. (I've never ordered 2 single brushes at a time, as an example, but whenever I put it in my cart they're listed as separate shipping charges. I cannot fathom $11 to ship 2 brushes if it costs $14 to ship 12!)


----------



## jenee.sum (Sep 28, 2009)

^^^ s/h fee is dependent on weight. even if it's 2 brushes, it should not be a dollar less of shipping the whole set! email them. sounds nuts to me!

and yes i did notice the price increase. i thought i just misread the price in the past. guess i was wrong.


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 28, 2009)

actually, when i thought about it i remembered buying the brush roll (empty) and one brush when i first tried them out. (I'd been looking for a brush roll forever for my MAC brushes). I'm fairly certain I was charged for each product... I should pull that receipt out and take a look at it again.

I emailed them this time...I'm just waiting to hear back. I want a bunch of the single brushes but to pay 3-4x in shipping is just plain stupid to me. (I should have protested the first time. lesson learned.)


----------



## jenee.sum (Sep 28, 2009)

^^^ let me know what they say! TIA!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 28, 2009)

did the price go up!? i could've sworn the full complete brush set was 79 plus the roll and now it's 89!?


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 28, 2009)

strups.

edit:I did some research, the 109 is actually teh same price as it was back in may...as is the 150...I dont know the prices of the brush kits before, but it would really be silly to raise the costs of kits and not individual brushes.


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 28, 2009)

Yep the price went up... 

When I bought the full set (without brush roll) it was $64.. now it's $69... and well, you guys know the rest.  I think some of the individual brushes went up in price too.

And while I don't want to jump on this particular bandwagon.. I really do have to wonder whether the price increase is subsidizing all of the giveaways on YouTube/blogs....


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_^^^ let me know what they say! TIA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This was their email back... (their second email because even after the first time, their clarification wasn't logical...)

"The approximate cost of shipping 2 brushes to Canada is $7. This is merely an  estimate, as the exact price of shipping is determined by the weight of the  package. To determine the cost, you may add products to cart, proceed to check  out, and click on the link 'calculate total order amount'. For domestic  shipping, enter your zip-code. For international shipping costs, click on the  link 'shipping outside the U.S.?' and select your country."

For what it's worth, I save my receipts and when I ordered the 150 and empty brush roll I paid $14 in shipping. So yeah... I'm not totally convinced that what they've said above will work.


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_strups.

edit:I did some research, the 109 is actually teh same price as it was back in may...as is the 150...I dont know the prices of the brush kits before, but it would really be silly to raise the costs of kits and not individual brushes._

 
I think (but I can't remember) that the 182 went up...


----------



## widow1 (Oct 3, 2009)

I have to say my issue is Sigmas obviously lack of ability to substantiate the price increases while it continues to just give product away. 

It is a huge smack in the face to real customers who earn their money and make a CHOICE to spend it at Sigma to have our prices and shipping marked up without any explanation, warning, or reasoning. Sliding it in there and hoping it will be lost in the barrage of giving away hundreds if not thousands of dollars of product to others is a concept that is apparently acceptable to them, and those who continue to shop there... Advertising/promo expenses with any other company have to be absorbed by someone and Sigmas case, it seems to be the paying customers.

Some Youtube Gurus owe you guys a thank you for all the business that has afforded them continued free product supplies as well as gifts for their friends and family.

Personally, if they said "Hey We improved something" or if there was a boost in the quality of customer service ( less waiting times etc), improvements on consistency ( product or service)  or note on the site beforehand noting an upcoming change due to *insertreasonhere*, it may be been easier to stomach. How hard would some notice have been really? They send email reminders almost DAILY now to display products that have been there all along and claim that as "NEWS".

NEWS is new! Email battery is kin to spam. 

And silence is permission for them to continue to raise prices on products and shipping without improvement to quality or service until you are at a point where you are better off buying your MAC brushes to begin with.


----------



## nera_pooh (Oct 5, 2009)

I need yours advice...for applying liquid poundation (i need better camouflage since I have larger pores and small wrinkles) is it better to take ss109 or ss187?


----------



## nichollecaren (Oct 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *widow1* 

 
_I have to say my issue is Sigmas obviously lack of ability to substantiate the price increases while it continues to just give product away. 

It is a huge smack in the face to real customers who earn their money and make a CHOICE to spend it at Sigma to have our prices and shipping marked up without any explanation, warning, or reasoning. Sliding it in there and hoping it will be lost in the barrage of giving away hundreds if not thousands of dollars of product to others is a concept that is apparently acceptable to them, and those who continue to shop there... Advertising/promo expenses with any other company have to be absorbed by someone and Sigmas case, it seems to be the paying customers.

Some Youtube Gurus owe you guys a thank you for all the business that has afforded them continued free product supplies as well as gifts for their friends and family.

Personally, if they said "Hey We improved something" or if there was a boost in the quality of customer service ( less waiting times etc), improvements on consistency ( product or service)  or note on the site beforehand noting an upcoming change due to *insertreasonhere*, it may be been easier to stomach. How hard would some notice have been really? They send email reminders almost DAILY now to display products that have been there all along and claim that as "NEWS".

NEWS is new! Email battery is kin to spam. 

And silence is permission for them to continue to raise prices on products and shipping without improvement to quality or service until you are at a point where you are better off buying your MAC brushes to begin with._

 
I agree for the most part.

While I dont think they were obligated to inform us of the price increase (MAC raises their prices annually---silently), I do believe that the increase is too soon. The prices are still good, but this suggests that the prices will continue to creep up-add that to the UNREASONABLE shipping policies and costs and before you know it the brushes will be overpriced. It happens on ebay all the time. You win an item for 2.00 and the shipping is 10.00. Its the 'hidden cost' aspect of the billing that I have an issue with.

As for the 'news' ...I reported them as spam LOL


----------



## malaviKat (Oct 5, 2009)

^^ It sounds like you need a good primer underneath your foundation. Remember, foundation does not change your skin's texture but will cover changes in tint or tone.


----------



## jenee.sum (Oct 5, 2009)

*nera_pooh: *what malavikat said....but also, if you're using a thick foundation like the Studio Sculpt, then you might like the 109 better. I find the 187 to be better with thinner or more liquid-y foundations since it's harder for the white fibers to buff in thick consistencies.
*
Review on NEW SS109:
*
Ok so I've been using it for a few days now. The new ss109 is the same length as the mac 109. I washed it as soon as i got it to see if it would fan out as much or more than the mac 109. The one i got fanned out more, and is more fluffy. Hence, it's not as dense as the mac 109. However, it's not to say the SS109 is not dense. It is, but it should probably be more dense since the 109 is suppose to be a really dense brush. Even when i applied it to my face, it didn't feel as stiff...it felt more _soft?_

So for those who like to buff their foundation in with a 109, you might prefer the mac one more, as denser brushes are better for buffing in foundations. If you just stipple your foundation on, then i think either one will work. I didn't notice a difference in terms of using it for stippling foundation on; only for buffing.

I think for the price difference, the SS109 is workable. It's definitely not a terrible brush. If you have a mac 109 already, you may want to stick with your mac one, but if you're looking for a cheap alternative, then the SS109 is a good choice. Again, the sigma one is $14 US, while the mac one is $38.50 CDN - sorry! I only have the Canadian price for the mac 109. With a 20 something dollar difference, i say why not try the sigma 109 if you cannot afford the mac one.

OH, and about the flat top, it's not as dead flat as the picture shows. when it's all puffed out, it's just as flat as the mac one i find - well at least the one i got is.

HTH!


----------



## theheidis (Oct 6, 2009)

I've had these for a while now - they are ok, but get MAC if you can, and rely on these as travel, extra sets or if you can't afford MAC. The SS168 is soft, but really floppy, good only for blush not contour, IMO....I say so because every comment or video I've seen on this say it's wonderful, soft and as good as MAC, but it's super floppy so no control....so one of my least favorites.


----------



## malaviKat (Oct 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_*nera_pooh: *what malavikat said....but also, if you're using a thick foundation like the Studio Sculpt, then you might like the 109 better. I find the 187 to be better with thinner or more liquid-y foundations since it's harder for the white fibers to buff in thick consistencies.
*
Review on NEW SS109:
*
Ok so I've been using it for a few days now. The new ss109 is the same length as the mac 109. I washed it as soon as i got it to see if it would fan out as much or more than the mac 109. The one i got fanned out more, and is more fluffy. Hence, it's not as dense as the mac 109. However, it's not to say the SS109 is not dense. It is, but it should probably be more dense since the 109 is suppose to be a really dense brush. Even when i applied it to my face, it didn't feel as stiff...it felt more soft?

So for those who like to buff their foundation in with a 109, you might prefer the mac one more, as denser brushes are better for buffing in foundations. If you just stipple your foundation on, then i think either one will work. I didn't notice a difference in terms of using it for stippling foundation on; only for buffing.

I think for the price difference, the SS109 is workable. It's definitely not a terrible brush. If you have a mac 109 already, you may want to stick with your mac one, but if you're looking for a cheap alternative, then the SS109 is a good choice. Again, the sigma one is $14 US, while the mac one is $38.50 CDN - sorry! I only have the Canadian price for the mac 109. With a 20 something dollar difference, i say why not try the sigma 109 if you cannot afford the mac one.

OH, and about the flat top, it's not as dead flat as the picture shows. when it's all puffed out, it's just as flat as the mac one i find - well at least the one i got is.

HTH!_

 
Do you think the SS109 will work okay to contour with?  (i use the mac or ss 168 right now for contouring, but sometimes i want a different shape to my contour brush).  it's too bad the 109 isn't that great for buffing foundation... I LOVE the mac 109 for that... and didn't want to spend another $40CND!


----------



## jenee.sum (Oct 6, 2009)

^^^ yea i think it'll be ok for contouring. i forgot to mention that the head of the ss109 is bigger than the mac; not in the length of the bristles, but from a birds eye view, the bristles have a bigger circumference. am i making sense?
so for someone who has a small head/face like me, you may prefer the mac 109 since it's smaller. but if you have a larger head/face surface, the bigger ss109 won't be a problem. it's still firm enough to contour IMO, and it's not TOO TOO big. just a little bigger.

--- OK so i just measured the circumference of the mac 109 and ss109. measurements are approximates cuz the bristles do not create a perfect circle if you know what i mean.
mac 109 = 2.7 cm
ss109 = 3 cm

i don't know if that was helpful, but hope it was. again, everything i said is my opinion. i think it's a workable brush considering it's so much cheaper than the mac one.


----------



## nera_pooh (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you all for your help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Regarding primer, I tried smoothing veil, smashbox primer, mad mineral primer, art deco primer and oriflame primer but unfortunately neither one done nothing special on my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I read that when you put your liquid foundation with this brushes you ger "photoshop" efect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i don't expect miracle, but hope that will be little better


----------



## christianad (Oct 7, 2009)

finally got my camera back. =] so here are pictures of my mac 109, *new* ss109, and old ss109. these pictures were taken today.

i've used my new ss109 every time i've applied liquid foundation since i've had it, so it's been used quite a bit already in this picture and washed once (initial wash before using it). it's still smaller than my MAC one, but maybe it's because i keep it in the jacket it came with. i find that it keeps the bristles condensed together better giving a bit more density and control. =] anywho, i hope this helps.

please excuse the dirty brushes. =P

http://i33.tinypic.com/2hs4ubn.jpg
http://i36.tinypic.com/o0clmr.jpg
http://i37.tinypic.com/21262h3.jpg


----------



## Coif (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey guys!!!

I finally got my complete Sigma brush set (also ordered the SS188 and SS182). Do you guys have any other recommendations for brushes from Sigma? 

I see the above poster review for SS109?

I used some of the brushes this morning it didn’t think they were all that unfortunately (but you get what you pay for). 

Also the price for the brushes most definitely went up!!!!


----------



## GoldGunsGirls (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, from what I read buying from Sigma is like a hit or miss...


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 1, 2009)

For some reason I keep putting off buying these brushes!  I have heard nothing but raves about them.  I might have to add these to my Christmas list!


----------



## user79 (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm sorry but this company has the worst marketing skills ever. Basically, they are hosting this giveaway right now on their YT page, and as a _requirement _to enter, viewers have to spam their video by sharing it with friends. This is basically like encouraging people to spam, in the vain hope to gain subscribers, hits, etc. My inbox has been filled up with these spam messages, to GO CHECK OUT THEIR VIDEO! Ahhh!

This kind of playground marketing totally puts me off the company and ever buying their brushes. I mean you'd think after throwing hundreds of brush sets at gurus to give away, so much to the point where seemingly every week there was some new Sigma contest going on on YT, they would have made enough of an impact. It just seems like this company is getting greedy and resorting to gung ho marketing tactics to make money.

Poor show. I was skeptical at first, now I am definitely never going to buy a brush set. Meh!


----------



## reem2790 (Nov 6, 2009)

they've now added makeup to their list, but to be honest, the colors are so dull at a price so ridiculous i'd rather put it towards mac any day.


----------



## Sass (Nov 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reem2790* 

 
_they've now added makeup to their list, but to be honest, the colors are so dull at a price so ridiculous i'd rather put it towards mac any day._

 
I thought the same thing after taking a look today.


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 7, 2009)

You're so right Julia!
Is it just me, or did the+y jack up the prices?
I wonder what's going to be the new makeup craze to hit YT


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Nov 7, 2009)

Despite the criticism, I went ahead and ordered a complete brush kit from Sigma. Shipping to British Columbia, Canada is $14, so I'll be paying around $114.40 CAD before taxes and duties (crossing the border), which is still significantly less than paying $404.50+tax for all of the equivalent MAC brushes. For me personally, it's worth the risk, even if I have problems with some of the brushes.

As far as price increases, a company doesn't have to justify them at all, they can charge whatever they want for their product. It's really up to the consumer to purchase or not purchase from them. Obviously, if a company's product demand goes up, they will increase the price to make more profit, this is simply business practice. The purpose of a business is to make PROFIT. Someone has already mentioned that MAC increases their prices every year, does it really cost them more to produce their products? Not necessarily, but it's built into their policy to increase prices periodically. Is that illegal? No.

*I am in no way defending Sigma, *and if you think they have shady business or marketing practices, then you don't have to purchase from them, that is your choice as a consumer. But remember, business and marketing are shady to begin with, they are trying to convince you to buy their product at the highest price possible so they can make a profit. Some will try to make a profit at any cost *Cough, sub-prime mortgages, cough*


----------



## Brie (Nov 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reem2790* 

 
_they've now added makeup to their list, but to be honest, the colors are so dull at a price so ridiculous i'd rather put it towards mac any day._

 

Thats what i thought and all the pictures they have on the website are bright looks ???


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Almond_Eyed* 

 
_Despite the criticism, I went ahead and ordered a complete brush kit from Sigma. Shipping to British Columbia, Canada is $14, so I'll be paying around $114.40 CAD before taxes and duties (crossing the border), which is still significantly less than paying $404.50+tax for all of the equivalent MAC brushes. For me personally, it's worth the risk, even if I have problems with some of the brushes.

As far as price increases, a company doesn't have to justify them at all, they can charge whatever they want for their product. It's really up to the consumer to purchase or not purchase from them. Obviously, if a company's product demand goes up, they will increase the price to make more profit, this is simply business practice. The purpose of a business is to make PROFIT. Someone has already mentioned that MAC increases their prices every year, does it really cost them more to produce their products? Not necessarily, but it's built into their policy to increase prices periodically. Is that illegal? No.

*I am in no way defending Sigma, *and if you think they have shady business or marketing practices, then you don't have to purchase from them, that is your choice as a consumer. But remember, business and marketing are shady to begin with, they are trying to convince you to buy their product at the highest price possible so they can make a profit. Some will try to make a profit at any cost *Cough, sub-prime mortgages, cough*_

 
Yea you're right, but still, spamming people and cramming your business down people's throats is tacky, no matter  what the company.
Totally unrelated, but you just summed up chapters 9 and 10 of my Economics text book lol


----------



## reem2790 (Nov 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_Thats what i thought and all the pictures they have on the website are bright looks ???_

 
it's very misleading, and slightly ridiculous to be honest.


----------



## teeezyy (Nov 11, 2009)

i have a complete brush set, and i love every single brush! well, except the foundation brush because i use bare minerals.. but anyway, i did see that they are beginning to sell makeup too. i might love their brushes, but im not too impressed with the eye shadows. and the whole spamming on youtube is definitely a tacky tactic. however, just because they lack manners doesnt mean they lack quality brushes! its like 8ty8beauty.com... their customer service sucks but their products and prices are amazing!


----------



## reem2790 (Nov 12, 2009)

Tiffany has a review of them up, and they look awful IMO.


----------



## christianad (Nov 12, 2009)

their new products are not "reasonably" priced IMHO. their little heart mirrors are RIDICULOUSLY overpriced, their quads are only a couple bucks cheaper than mac's pre-made quads (and don't look like equivalent quality at all), their brush belt is cute... but not reasonably priced IMO since I can buy one from say crown brush for $10 dollars cheaper than sigma and half the price of mac's.

the trend for sigma before the release of their new products was that they made comparable products at about half the price of what mac sells them for... these new products definitely aren't about half the price of mac's counterparts. from what i understand mac's brush belt is $40, where as sigma's is $29. mac's brush roll is $45.00 while sigma's is $20.00. so why is it that sigma's brush roll is cheaper than their brush belt when it's the opposite with mac? correct me if i'm wrong, the only thread i found about mac's brush belt was on here and it said that the mac brush belts were $40.00... maybe the price has changed since then? i wouldn't know.

it's kind of ridiculous... the principles by which they became famous for are somewhat diminishing all thanks to their increase in customers. which is understandable, why with the concept of supply and demand, but definitely turns me off and makes me feel like i'd rather buy mac. the only things i'd continue to buy from them are their brushes since they are still significantly cheaper than mac's with somewhat comparable quality, but if the prices for the brushes got eerily close to mac's, i'd say forget it and save a couple extra bucks for mac.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Nov 12, 2009)

does anyone know yet if the makeup is private label?

the makeup looks really unimpressive to me for the price.
also i'd prefer they shave a couple bucks off the price and get rid of the ridiculous overpackaging.


----------



## Sass (Nov 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reem2790* 

 
_Tiffany has a review of them up, and they look awful IMO._

 
The makeup looks comparable to NYX, but do not have NYX prices on it.  I wish I could get it in my hands without paying so I can check out the quality for myself.


----------



## reem2790 (Nov 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_The makeup looks comparable to NYX, but do not have NYX prices on it.  I wish I could get it in my hands without paying so I can check out the quality for myself._

 
i actually dont find it comparable to NYX at all. NYX has a wonderful variety of products with great pigmentation and a super affordable price. sigma fails at every one of those qualities.


----------



## user79 (Nov 14, 2009)

I agree, the makeup looks so boring. Was not impressed.


----------



## Brie (Nov 14, 2009)

I watched the video. The looks in the pictures? WTF ?like that bright green look,  i just cant bring myself to believe the artist used the sigma green (and i see yellow?!? under highlight) or without a digitally enhacing the colour. That in itself really turns me off it. Because people will see it and think i can do that with this the realise. Also those sets are super expensive imo.


----------



## reem2790 (Nov 14, 2009)

the problem is the company is not required to use its own makeup on its models.


----------



## gigiopolis (Nov 15, 2009)

Sigma's not the first to do it - MAC using Ben Nye for Colour Craft, anyone?

I do think that promo images OUGHT to be made using products from whatever it's promoting, but using other products is just accepted in the industry. I think it's because the promo image is not just to showcase a product, but to evoke certain feelings or carry on a theme. But for Sigma to actually market a quad with bright-ass matte shadows isn't exactly realistic, especially if they want to appeal to a broad demographic.


----------



## user79 (Nov 15, 2009)

TBH the promo images look like stock images that probably were not created or commissioned by Sigma at all. There's lots of online places where you can buy stock photography and license it to use for commerical purposes.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Nov 16, 2009)

so the brushes are copied from mac.
the palettes are copied from bobbi brown.
the color names are taken from rolling stones songs.

i wonder if they will come up with anything original? or who will they copy next?


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Nov 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spacegirl2007* 

 
_so the brushes are copied from mac.
the palettes are copied from bobbi brown.
the color names are taken from rolling stones songs.

i wonder if they will come up with anything original? or who will they copy next?_

 
Well almost every makeup company have either circle, square, or rectangle shaped eye shadow pans. Maybe they should start making triangle or heart-shaped pans to be original! *sarcasm*

Sorry, I'll shut up now.....


----------



## reem2790 (Nov 25, 2009)

the price hike is ridiculous, and they're now advertising huge sale on black friday but not saying what'll be on sale. my guess is they'll sell the kits for the price before the mark up ($70 instead of $89)


----------



## Elle93 (Nov 25, 2009)

yeah I hear AMAZING things from Sigma brushes and they're not expenive either! I might give them a try too


----------



## 2browneyes (Nov 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reem2790* 

 
_the price hike is ridiculous, and they're now advertising huge sale on black friday but not saying what'll be on sale. my guess is they'll sell the kits for the price before the mark up ($70 instead of $89)_

 



The price jump is OUT OF CONTROL!!!!  I was just gonna order my set....
I hate it when companies do stuff like this. I mean, a few dollars, ok...but $20, that's crazy.  Still less expensive for MAC but im just saying...


----------



## Vixxan (Nov 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reem2790* 

 
_the price hike is ridiculous, and they're now advertising huge sale on black friday but not saying what'll be on sale. my guess is they'll sell the kits for the price before the mark up ($70 instead of $89)_

 
It's black Friday and I have not seen any sale from them on their blog or the website.


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reem2790* 

 
_*the price hike is ridiculous,* and they're now advertising huge sale on black friday but not saying what'll be on sale. my guess is they'll sell the kits for the price before the mark up ($70 instead of $89)_

 
Exactly, aren't they suppose to be a cheap alternative to MAC? 
Not  if they continue to raise prices, might as well save a couple more dollars and buy REAL M.A.C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I have a couple of brushes from them that were R.I.S, but I refuse to buy from them


----------



## reem2790 (Nov 27, 2009)

they had the travel sets at $10 off, but you're still paying a ridiculously high ship charge, so.


----------



## Vixxan (Nov 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reem2790* 

 
_they had the travel sets at $10 off, but you're still paying a ridiculously high ship charge, so._

 
Were they on sale today for black Friday?


----------



## reem2790 (Nov 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_Were they on sale today for black Friday?_

 
yes, but from the email i was expecting an array of deals, not one item on sale.


----------



## Vixxan (Nov 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reem2790* 

 
_yes, but from the email i was expecting an array of deals, not one item on sale._

 
So was I. The blog advertisement kinda lead me to believe that their would be more items. Oh well their loss.


----------



## twilightessence (Nov 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reem2790* 

 
_they had the travel sets at $10 off, but you're still paying a ridiculously high ship charge, so._

 
Yeah, that's what stopped me. I was going to buy the black set but when I got to the shipping charges I was like "Uh, no." and closed the window.


----------



## cougargirl (Nov 29, 2009)

I only paid $6.00 for shipping, which I thought was reasonable. Of course, I live in the US. I also always choose the slowest shipping because I am too cheap to pay for faster shipping. Anyway, I am a makeup brush virgin, so I thought that a travel set might be a good way to start experimenting with brushes. I really hope that I get a good set! Wish me luck. 

 Happy holidays to everyone.


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Dec 3, 2009)

I finally got my Sigma Brushes, the Complete Kit with pink handles! Now despite the criticism, this is *my personal opinion* of the product...

Shipping and Packaging

I received a shipping confirmation, via email, about 3 days after ordering online. I waited about 3~4 weeks for delivery to Canada (west coast). Total cost with shipping was around $110 CAD.

The kit was mailed to me in a bubble-wrap lined envelope. Inside the brush roll, all of the brushes were individually wrapped in plastic, four of the larger face brushes came with brush protectors.

Washing

The card that came with the brushes said I should deep clean my brushes before I use them so I washed each brush with shampoo and conditioner. The SS150 shed about 3 hairs while washing, no big deal. I didn't see any "blue dye" like others have mentioned while washing them. They did smell like glue when I first got them, and they still had some smell left after washing, but I think it will start go away as I wash them more. I reshaped, and laid them flat to dry overnight, and they all survived!

Overall Impression of Quality and Use

I am very happy with my purchase, I think they're are a good value for the price (even after the price hike, whatever!). The quality of the brushes are very good, they're well-constructed, the bristles have a good shape, and they are very soft. I find that the handles are slightly longer than my liking, (MAC handles are a bit shorter) but I can deal with that.

I definitely think the Sigma brushes are comparable to MAC brushes. I even prefer some of the Sigma brushes over the MAC brushes! Case in point, the SS139 is softer, fuller, and packs on more colour on my lid than the MAC 139 brush. I can't tell the difference between the bristles on my MAC 187 and the SS187 brush, they are very similar.

I think the only brush I'm not too keen on is the SS119, I still prefer my MAC 119 because it's pointier and more precise for putting shadow on my lower lash line. However, I can still use the SS119 for other things like smudging liner or more precise blending because the MAC 119 is a little scratchy for that.

Recommendation

Despite the criticism about the company and some people getting faulty brushes, I would recommend buying the complete brush kit. *I was wary and skeptical about buying these brushes, but now that I have them, I think they are a really great value for the price* (even with the price hike). It would have taken me a very long time and a lot of money to save up to buy all of the equivalent MAC brushes.

I still plan to buy a few more MAC brushes, and if you choose to stick with MAC, it's all good. However, if you're broke like me and are desperate for good brush dupes, I would get the Sigma brushes.

<3


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Dec 7, 2009)

i am planning on buying the Sigma face brush kit as a gift to myself this Christmas. As someone who has used MAC brushes (although they're a bit expensive) and adore the quality, and Coastal Scents and Crown Brushes (a little cheaper, quality not as great, but you get what you pay for), I am excited to try Sigma Brushes. They aren't as pricey as MAC but the fact that the naming system is pretty much MAC's same systerm doesn't bother me that much. After all, I'm getting them because they're like MAC brushes but not at the MAC price. Knowing that they are the equivalent makes me feel a little better about not being able to afford to get all the MAC ones I wanted. Maybe eventually I will have enough money laying around to buy all the MAC ones, but right now I don't, so I'm willing to use Sigma until I can buy them.


----------



## Cat Von Arre (Dec 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Almond_Eyed* 

 
_I finally got my Sigma Brushes, the Complete Kit with pink handles! Now despite the criticism, this is *my personal opinion* of the product...

Shipping and Packaging

I received a shipping confirmation, via email, about 3 days after ordering online. I waited about 3~4 weeks for delivery to Canada (west coast). Total cost with shipping was around $110 CAD.

The kit was mailed to me in a bubble-wrap lined envelope. Inside the brush roll, all of the brushes were individually wrapped in plastic, four of the larger face brushes came with brush protectors.

Washing

The card that came with the brushes said I should deep clean my brushes before I use them so I washed each brush with shampoo and conditioner. The SS150 shed about 3 hairs while washing, no big deal. I didn't see any "blue dye" like others have mentioned while washing them. They did smell like glue when I first got them, and they still had some smell left after washing, but I think it will start go away as I wash them more. I reshaped, and laid them flat to dry overnight, and they all survived!

Overall Impression of Quality and Use

I am very happy with my purchase, I think they're are a good value for the price (even after the price hike, whatever!). The quality of the brushes are very good, they're well-constructed, the bristles have a good shape, and they are very soft. I find that the handles are slightly longer than my liking, (MAC handles are a bit shorter) but I can deal with that.

I definitely think the Sigma brushes are comparable to MAC brushes. I even prefer some of the Sigma brushes over the MAC brushes! Case in point, the SS139 is softer, fuller, and packs on more colour on my lid than the MAC 139 brush. I can't tell the difference between the bristles on my MAC 187 and the SS187 brush, they are very similar.

I think the only brush I'm not too keen on is the SS119, I still prefer my MAC 119 because it's pointier and more precise for putting shadow on my lower lash line. However, I can still use the SS119 for other things like smudging liner or more precise blending because the MAC 119 is a little scratchy for that.

Recommendation

Despite the criticism about the company and some people getting faulty brushes, I would recommend buying the complete brush kit. *I was wary and skeptical about buying these brushes, but now that I have them, I think they are a really great value for the price* (even with the price hike). It would have taken me a very long time and a lot of money to save up to buy all of the equivalent MAC brushes.

I still plan to buy a few more MAC brushes, and if you choose to stick with MAC, it's all good. However, if you're broke like me and are desperate for good brush dupes, I would get the Sigma brushes.

<3_

 

BESIDES, people like me that do not have a MAC store near or that cannot order them ( I dunno if the MAC store in the capitol would send me...) have to rely on other people to buy them for me... so this is a faster way to do it so... Besides good brushes are always welcomed...


----------



## lenchen (Dec 10, 2009)

I decided to order the sigma travel brush set because the MAC travel sets aren't the greatest.I placed an order for  the sigma travel set in black, and I recieved the free ss187 brush. The brushes are ok, the smaller brushes that come in the set were pretty good for the most part. I was so impressed with the 239, that I decided to order  the full sized one to use for foiling my ms eye shadows and pigments, but I had a huge downside, the   dye bleeding issues the travel ss150 didn't shed much but it bled a lot! so did the free 187 brush even after 10 washes.  Not good I won't buy anymore brushes from them.


----------



## tina1wina13 (Dec 10, 2009)

mmmm, I ordered a sigma 187 a long time ago.  I don't know how you can't tell the difference between the MAC 187 and the SS187, the SS187 has very few "skunk" white bristles, and I usually LOVE the 188 or 187 for foundation but the SS187 left it streaky and shed a lot, the brush thined a bit, I ended up swapping it for some eyeshadows.  I'm still *very* skeptical of buying any other Sigma brushes.  The price hike was a huge red flag for me.  Just because they got a bunch of advertising and probably had to make up the profits they lost for giving out so many free brush sets to gurus so they can rave about them and give them away like candy, they hiked the price.  I am not trying to be mean, I am just being honest, I don't think unreputable companies that I hear about on youtube are worthy of my money anymore, especially if they have to give out a lot of free product to get people to buy their stuff.  I think I will stick to my MAC ones, the OG brushes! lol


----------



## Sass (Dec 12, 2009)

After going back and forth as to whether or not to buy Sigma brushes, I have accumulated a good amount of MAC brushes so I am finally close to having all of the MAC brushes I want.  It would be nice to have back up brushes so that I don't have to wash my brushes everyday, but every other day.  So far so good with just having a set of MAC brushes.  I've bought other types of brushes as well in between buying MAC  brushes and don't use them anymore and much prefer my MAC brushes.  I'm so afraid that I will choose my MAC brushes over Sigma's if I order them.  That would be more a waste of money.  Anyway, it seems like it's a hit or miss with the Sigma brushes so I'll hold off some more...


----------



## reem2790 (Dec 13, 2009)

though sigma brushes ARE comparable to mac, they are in no way on par with mac in terms of quality.


----------



## LoveStoned (Dec 13, 2009)

i was thinking of buying the complete set in pink, as well as the little pink travel set, but now, after reading your reviews, i'm not sure any more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i'm currently using EcoTools brushes and i'm very satisfied with them, especially because they are of extremely good quality, not one hair had fallen out and i'd washed them a million times. they are very soft and i'm happy with the amount of colour they pick up. however, they have very poor choice of brushes, especially for the eyes, and that's why i was thinking about buying Sigma sets. 

since i don't own a single MAC brush, comparisons with MAC brushes do not help me, so i was wondering (although it's a long shot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) if there was someone who could maybe compare Sigma to Ecotools brushes?


----------



## Little Addict (Dec 16, 2009)

I was on the website today and noticed something sketchy about it. All the pics that they used are from this magazine called "Makeup International" that I bought at the Kryolan store last month. IDK why they are using them but it all seems kind of strange when you add that to their numbering system. 

I personally have not tried their brushes, so there is no review on those for you guys. 
Just bugged me out a little bit that all the graphics are not theirs.


----------



## susannef (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah those are stock images. I have seen them before on a completely different site. 

Kinda sketchy imo since Sigma are selling makeup.


----------



## malaviKat (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LoveStoned* 

 
_i was thinking of buying the complete set in pink, as well as the little pink travel set, but now, after reading your reviews, i'm not sure any more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm currently using EcoTools brushes and i'm very satisfied with them, especially because they are of extremely good quality, not one hair had fallen out and i'd washed them a million times. they are very soft and i'm happy with the amount of colour they pick up. however, they have very poor choice of brushes, especially for the eyes, and that's why i was thinking about buying Sigma sets. 

since i don't own a single MAC brush, comparisons with MAC brushes do not help me, so i was wondering (although it's a long shot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) if there was someone who could maybe compare Sigma to Ecotools brushes?_

 
Do you have the EcoTools retractable kabuki and if so, do you have an opinion of it?


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 17, 2009)

Has anyone seen or used the new Sigma brush SS197 that looks like the upcoming MAC 130 brush?  I am very interested to know what people think of it as I am considering ordering it.  TIA!

I have only used the SS224 brush from Sigma as I got it as a gift.  I thought that the quality was pretty good but I greatly prefer my MAC 224.

It just shocks me how they can get away with such a similar numbering system.  I am suprised that MAC hasn't put a stop to it yet.


----------



## malaviKat (Dec 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Has anyone seen or used the new Sigma brush SS197 that looks like the upcoming MAC 130 brush?  I am very interested to know what people think of it as I am considering ordering it.  TIA!

I have only used the SS224 brush from Sigma as I got it as a gift.  I thought that the quality was pretty good but I greatly prefer my MAC 224.

It just shocks me how they can get away with such a similar numbering system.  I am suprised that MAC hasn't put a stop to it yet._

 
I've seen their new brush and I'm really intrigued by it but I think I may have too many foundation brushes as it is  and so I haven't gone out of my way to get it.  Plus the duo-fiber aspect of both the MAC 187 and SS187 has never wowed me so I'm not convinced this synthetic brush is going to give me better foundation than I have ever had.

I will say this though... I'm interested in their retractable kabuki (if only so I don't have to take my MAC 182 on vacation without a case) as there seem to be so few retractable kabukis on the market. I would also add that though I have numerous MAC brushes (ranging from some of their most expensive right down to their cheapest) I have been very, very happy with my Sigma brushes and could do without many of their MAC counterparts. 

Some stand out points:

SS239 - until I had this brush I did not understand why MAC's 239 was so highly prized. My MAC version by comparison is very stiff and does not apply much colour. The SS239 is very soft which allows for blending but dense enough to pick up a lot of colour if necessary. It also isn't comprised of white bristles which means it doesn't stain as easily. 
SS150 - such a gloriously soft powder brush. Does not compare to the MAC version at all. In fact, before hearing about Sigma, I actually returned the MAC version to a store... 
Some points of contention:

bleeding; while I haven't experienced the frustration that some have had with their brushes bleeding all over the place, quite a bit of dye has come out of my SS224 and as such many white hairs now show through. It isn't really a problem for me, however; the brush is still very soft and I often prefer it over my MAC version (only because it is slightly more tapered). 
tarnish; the ferrules on my SS219 and SS266 have become lightly tarnished. I don't know if this occured naturally or was a result of my own stupidity. (I clean with a lot of natural stuff and they may have been spritzed by vinegar. The tarnish appears in a light misting pattern so I suspect vinegar was the culprit.)   I will admit however that I don't think the ferrules are made of the same blend of alloy that the MAC ferrules are; there's a distinct difference in colour visible to the naked eye between all of my MAC and Sigma brushes and this might increase their propensity for tarnishing. 
slight warping; after I first bought the complete set, I did a pool cue test with the SS209 and rolled it across the table. My version is ever so slightly askew (so it rolled weird) and in most situations it would warrant a return but I couldn't be bothered to do anything about it. I did write to Sigma and they were ready to exchange it if I completed the form but I decided it wasn't worth it. All in all the brush performs really well. 
As for the shipping issue, I too noticed the shipping hike recently and I emailed the company as I planned to make a purchase for Christmas gifts. They told me to put my order through and refunded the excess shipping so they are aware of the shipping costs being skewed and stated they were in the process of fixing the problem.

The numbering...still doesn't bug me. I don't know...maybe it should. LOL But unless MAC has a copyright restriction on their numbering system what could they do? Really?


----------



## malaviKat (Dec 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Has anyone seen or used the new Sigma brush SS197 that looks like the upcoming MAC 130 brush?  I am very interested to know what people think of it as I am considering ordering it.  TIA!

I have only used the SS224 brush from Sigma as I got it as a gift.  I thought that the quality was pretty good but I greatly prefer my MAC 224.

It just shocks me how they can get away with such a similar numbering system.  I am suprised that MAC hasn't put a stop to it yet._

 

Sorry...which brush do you think the SS197 is like? I just went back... the MAC 130 brush came out last year, didn't it?  I thought it was more of a flat, paddle shaped duo-fiber brush. That wasn't my impression of the SS197.  Is there a new MAC brush I don't know about?


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_Sorry...which brush do you think the SS197 is like? I just went back... the MAC 130 brush came out last year, didn't it?  I thought it was more of a flat, paddle shaped duo-fiber brush. That wasn't my impression of the SS197.  Is there a new MAC brush I don't know about?_

 
The 131 came out last year but the 130 comes out in February 2010 with the new MAC mineral foundation.  I think that there are some pictures of the brush in the Upcoming MAC collection thread.  It looks identical to the Sigma SS197.  I'll see if I can find a picture of the new MAC brush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:  Here is the link.  The picture is halfway down on the first page. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.specktra.net/forum/f250/m...ussion-150538/


----------



## malaviKat (Dec 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_The 131 came out last year but the 130 comes out in February 2010 with the new MAC mineral foundation.  I think that there are some pictures of the brush in the Upcoming MAC collection thread.  It looks identical to the Sigma SS197.  I'll see if I can find a picture of the new MAC brush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:  Here is the link.  The picture is halfway down on the first page. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.specktra.net/forum/f250/m...ussion-150538/_

 
It has become pretty obvious that I should not read these boards while half asleep... LOL

Thanks.


----------



## malaviKat (Dec 18, 2009)

^^ Wow... I have been missing a lot on Specktra over the past few months... :s


----------



## LoveStoned (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_Do you have the EcoTools retractable kabuki and if so, do you have an opinion of it?_

 
yes, i have it. i really like that brush. it's super soft and most of all it's super conveient - i carry it with me in my little makeup bag, it stays clean and i can touch up my blush when i need to during the day - i use it for blush, not for powder, i'm kind of used to sponges when compact powders are concerned. it's not the best kabuki ever, you know, but if you need a good, solid travel kabuki, you should buy this one


----------



## looovemac (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Has anyone seen or used the new Sigma brush SS197 that looks like the upcoming MAC 130 brush?  I am very interested to know what people think of it as I am considering ordering it.  TIA!

I have only used the SS224 brush from Sigma as I got it as a gift.  I thought that the quality was pretty good but I greatly prefer my MAC 224.

It just shocks me how they can get away with such a similar numbering system.  I am suprised that MAC hasn't put a stop to it yet._

 
I just ordered ss197 along with ss187 (i love my mac 187) as soon as i receive it I will let you guys know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't own any other sigma brushes except ss188 and I love it!


----------



## joygasm (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't find anything wrong with the numbering system. It is kind of helpful rather than going through each brush one by one to find one similar to the MAC ones. The descriptions were out of taste. That they could of came up with original ones.


----------



## malaviKat (Dec 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *looovemac* 

 
_I just ordered ss197 along with ss187 (i love my mac 187) as soon as i receive it I will let you guys know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't own any other sigma brushes except ss188 and I love it!_

 

I find the SS187 is a lot softer than the MAC 187 and (perhaps) less dense?

I don't know. I'm not an expert on the MAC 187. It is my least used brush and I often regret buying it... probably because it is the one brush I don't know how to use.   I gave away my SS187 (new) as a gift a few months ago because I never used the MAC 187...but I have another one on the way (it was cheaper to buy a kit than to buy all the separate brushes I wanted from it) so we'll see if I can be made to like it. I think if you like the MAC one you may not like the Sigma version. (But then, I'm banking on liking Sigma's because I find MAC's useless.) 

Looking forward to your review of the 197 though!


----------



## MarlaSinger (Dec 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joygasm* 

 
_I don't find anything wrong with the numbering system. It is kind of helpful rather than going through each brush one by one to find one similar to the MAC ones. The descriptions were out of taste. That they could of came up with original ones._

 

I completely agree, 100%. Is is really so hard to come up with a description for your OWN product and not rip off something as big as MAC? Come on!


----------



## nliedel (Jan 16, 2010)

I have a friend with them and I've used them. I like them. I don't buy all MAC brushes, because I'd rather have the makeup. I do have a couple Mac brushes on my wishlist. Yes, she used the same numbering, etc, but she also is garnering good reviews from people I 100% trust on YouTube. People that have never let me down. I have a lot of paint brushes I adore, because of Enkore. Would I use them all? Yes. Would they make me not buy the MAC brushes I want? No way.


----------



## Visual Edge (Jan 17, 2010)

I just ordered the full brush set and have been doing tons of make-up looks on friends to play with them. I can honestly say that they are all wonderful brushes, I have nothing to complain about with any of them. I was also sent a free blending brush (Which I adore!) and indian girl eyeshadow which is a dark frosty grey. It is pigmented and beautiful! 

All of the brushes are dense, I have experienced minimal shedding, and they apply make-up like a charm. I haven't tried all their mac comparisons so I can't really say if they measure up but if you can't afford the high cost of mac brushes, I highly recommend them. <3

I don't understand how anyone is complaining about price when this is a privately owned company. They're still ridiculously cheap for the quality!


----------



## nichollecaren (Feb 16, 2010)

ETA: No, I dont work for Sigma, I didnt get any brushes free (ever) but I have wanted a 138 Brush sooo bad, and I cant afford the MAC one...cant wait to see the price.


----------



## wquty77 (Feb 17, 2010)

OH my god!!!!!!!!! i'm literally drolling over these brushes!!!! i cannot wait to order them!


----------



## Flaminbird (Feb 17, 2010)

I saw a YT Tiffany did tonight doing a Kim K look and she used a SS214 that she said wasnt out yet. Anyone know if this is coming out with the other face ones on the 22nd?


----------



## malaviKat (Feb 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_

 

 




ETA: No, I dont work for Sigma, I didnt get any brushes free (ever) but I have wanted a 138 Brush sooo bad, and I cant afford the MAC one...cant wait to see the price._

 

The new brushes look awesome.

I think I am on brush overload though.  They make good stuff. I just ... I'm oversaturated. LOL


----------



## aziajs (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm excited about the new brushes too because I also wanted the 138 & 165 but couldn't see paying retail for them.  The only thing is that these new brushes won't be available individually, only in a set.


----------



## wquty77 (Feb 17, 2010)

Really? YOu can't buy them individually? that's going to stink because all i want are the ss138 and ss165.. Dang.


----------



## nichollecaren (Feb 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I'm excited about the new brushes too because I also wanted the 138 & 165 but couldn't see paying retail for them. The only thing is that these new brushes won't be available individually, only in a set._

 






oh maan

do u know the price?


----------



## sweetkitty (Feb 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MarlaSinger* 

 
_I completely agree, 100%. Is is really so hard to come up with a description for your OWN product and not rip off something as big as MAC? Come on!_

 
You know what I thought was hilarious, a popular youtube blogger (I won't mention her name, people probably know who I am talking about) did a review on sigma brushes recently and said that sigma never claimed to be MAC. I almost spill my drink when I was watching that video, that is their whole marketing tactic, their brush names... they are trying to get people who perhaps can't afford MAC to get these 'equivalents' for cheaper. 

I have been interested in sigma here and there, but honestly, the huge hype on youtube has killed sigma for me. Maybe the brushes are good, but I don't need every single blogger convincing me to buy them.


----------



## nichollecaren (Feb 18, 2010)

I actually thought the numbering system was a compliment to MAC---A way of saying, "Hey MAC you're industry standard! You're the best there is!" But what do I know. The fact is, most of the ppl who buy from Sigma, buy because they cant afford MAC. I think its pretty well established that MAC makes the best brushes, and this is underscored by the fact that Sigma has used their numbering system. 

I truly see nothing wrong with offering an _alternative_ product at a lower price.

IMO If we ignore the hype instead of get caught up in it, Sigma makes really good brushes. That I can say from my own experience.


----------



## malaviKat (Feb 18, 2010)

Okay... I am going to have to disagree slightly.  I CAN afford MAC brushes (retail) and there are many in my collection, including the more expensive ones (like the 182 and 187).  I've also had the fortune of picking up MAC brushes at Estee Lauder warehouse sales where they retail for the same price as (or less than) Sigma brushes.  I'm not convinced that EL would be selling these brushes at a loss just to clear product, especially brushes that are part of regular inventory...brushes can always be sold in stores.  In saying that (and having worked retail), it should be clear that retail markup is a bitch.

I think it's important, as Nicholle said, to get away from the hype associated with the product. Personally I find the guru attention to Sigma to be thoroughly off-putting and I don't blame anybody for being turned off by that. I am also not sure whether any of us can truly know the motivation behind the company. Did they want to copy MAC out and out? Did they want to pay homage to the (purported) "industry standard"?  Who knows. We can debate their numbering system til the cows come home (and have) but at the end of the day, none of that matters.

There are many non-gurus here (Nicholle and myself included) who have admitted our affection for Sigma brushes. Does that mean that everyone who buys from them will have a flawless experience? No, of course not. But not everyone who buys from MAC has a flawless experience either. 

The problem is, everyone (myself included) is caught up in branding. If you ever have the opportunity to get to a warehouse sale, to see products being tossed around like dollar store makeup and to truly see the kind of markup you pay for in stores... I'm convinced MAC's shine would be taken off a bit.  Then, perhaps, Sigma wouldn't seem so nefarious.


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Feb 18, 2010)

I have a large collection of MAC brushes that I've spent a serious amount of money on over the years, and I was VERY skeptical of ordering these brushes. To my pleasant surprise- I ended up loving my Sigma brushes... Every single one of them. So much, in fact, I recently purchased a second set for myself. I also have the individual brushes that don't come in the complete kit, and I have every intention of getting the new brushes they're releasing on the 22nd. I've had my first set of Sigma brushes almost a full year now, and I've used and washed them over and over... They're still just as soft as the day I got them in the mail! They've retained their shape and shedding has not been an issue. They have absolutely OUTSTANDING customer service. The SS209 in this last set had some bent bristles and when I contacted Sigma about it, they told me to send it back and they would refund my shipping costs and send me a new one. I sent it back Wednesday of last week, and Monday I got an email with the tracking # for the new brush and it will be here today. They also refunded my shipping on Monday.

I love MAC, and there are MAC brushes that in my eyes can never be duplicated (239, 219, 217!) but Sigma did a real good job make quality dupes that everyone can afford.


----------



## nichollecaren (Feb 19, 2010)

agreed malaviKat! I edited my post I stand corrected and I 100% agree...not everyone has a cost issue - some of us, just like options. And you make a strong point, much of what we pay, is branding.

I think Tiffany Wedding Rings are a classic example. 

Speaking for myself, if product x & y both suit my needs, I will choose more economical one! 

As an aside...I think Sigma is after my whole paycheck:


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 19, 2010)

I got that email too. I'm very satisfied with my current set of Sigma brushes. They fit right in with my MAC brushes. I'm looking forward to that new ss226. I've been after the MAC version for a while now.


----------



## malaviKat (Feb 20, 2010)

Yah I just saw the eye set and I feel the same way, Nicholle...LOL I own pretty much every Sigma brush they've made except for the 109 and the 188. I own duplicates of some because I love them so much...  I bit the bullet and picked up the travel set (haven't tried it out yet) and the retractable kabuki as well and I've given Sigma brushes as gifts. I have always been pleased with their products (even their free eye shadow has been good) and I'm sure I'll end up with a few of the new brushes in spite of the fact that I own most of their MAC counterparts and am already set for life brush wise.  

The ss182 could stand to be a bit more dense (it's very soft, but not as dense as MAC's) and, as I think I mentioned somewhere else, a couple of my brushes did tarnish on the ferrule, but that's the basic extent of my problems with these brushes.  

To everybody, I simply say this... You don't have to buy into the hype, you don't have to buy into the gurus and you don't have to acknowledge my overzealous opinion of these brushes or anybody else on this board... But if you can buy a MAC lipstick, you can try a single brush for yourself and make your own decision. If you hate it, you hate it. If you love it, isn't that a good thing? Half of Specktra hates/can't wear MAC foundation but they made that decision based on experience, not hearsay.  Why would you deny yourself an opportunity to save some money and experience a potentially good product on the basis of crappy marketing?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 20, 2010)

OMG! ss217 and ss222! *faints*

I just learned how to use the ss219 and made my freaking life!!! My smokey-eyed life!!!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_





oh maan

do u know the price?_

 
Nope, not yet.  Follow them on Twitter. They might have said....or just wait a few more days. It's almost the 22nd anyway.


----------



## malaviKat (Feb 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_OMG! ss217 and ss222! *faints*

I just learned how to use the ss219 and made my freaking life!!! My smokey-eyed life!!!_

 

LOL... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (I just love the way you put that.)


----------



## nichollecaren (Feb 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Nope, not yet. Follow them on Twitter. They might have said....or just wait a few more days. It's almost the 22nd anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I keep telling myself that, but the suspense!! lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_Yah I just saw the eye set and I feel the same way, Nicholle...LOL I own pretty much every Sigma brush they've made except for the 109 and the 188. I own duplicates of some because I love them so much... I bit the bullet and picked up the travel set (haven't tried it out yet) and the retractable kabuki as well and I've given Sigma brushes as gifts. I have always been pleased with their products (even their free eye shadow has been good) and I'm sure I'll end up with a few of the new brushes in spite of the fact that I own most of their MAC counterparts and am already set for life brush wise. 



The ss182 could stand to be a bit more dense (it's very soft, but not as dense as MAC's) and, as I think I mentioned somewhere else, a couple of my brushes did tarnish on the ferrule, but that's the basic extent of my problems with these brushes. 



To everybody, I simply say this... You don't have to buy into the hype, you don't have to buy into the gurus and you don't have to acknowledge my overzealous opinion of these brushes or anybody else on this board... But if you can buy a MAC lipstick, you can try a single brush for yourself and make your own decision. If you hate it, you hate it. If you love it, isn't that a good thing? Half of Specktra hates/can't wear MAC foundation but they made that decision based on experience, not hearsay. Why would you deny yourself an opportunity to save some money and experience a potentially good product on the basis of crappy marketing?_

 
agreed!!!

I wanted to share something though - I have two SS150s I bought one on here, and one directly from Sigma (yep, loved it that much)

One has never shed, never bled...perfect...but the other?? CRAZY bleeding. I still wonder why it hasnt turned white. Its minor seeeing that I only use it with powdered products, but its alarming to me because it says their quality controls need a little tweaking. With all that said...bleeding or not, I still love that brush!


----------



## astronaut (Feb 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_I think its pretty well established that MAC makes the best brushes, and this is underscored by the fact that Sigma has used their numbering system._

 
I don't think MAC makes the best brushes. I think they make the best _designed_ brushes a lot of the hairs that they use are scratchy as heck compared to NARS and Japonesque.


----------



## malaviKat (Feb 20, 2010)

That's pretty odd. I've had 3 150s - one I gave as a gift, one I use frequently and one is a backup (and subsequently does not get washed a lot).  None of them have bled the way you're describing.  But I know a few people have complained about terrible bleeding problems so you do have a point.

I bought their 197 in January. That brush.... OMG ... it is SO soft. Their retractable kabuki (which is also synthetic) is ridiculously soft as well. I didn't think anything could be softer than the ss150... but it is.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_I keep telling myself that, but the suspense!! lol



agreed!!!

I wanted to share something though - I have two SS150s I bought one on here, and one directly from Sigma (yep, loved it that much)

One has never shed, never bled...perfect...but the other?? CRAZY bleeding. I still wonder why it hasnt turned white. Its minor seeeing that I only use it with powdered products, but its alarming to me because it says their quality controls need a little tweaking. With all that said...bleeding or not, I still love that brush!_


----------



## Susanne (Feb 20, 2010)

I really look forward to the new face and eye brushes here!


----------



## PinkBasset (Feb 20, 2010)

I contacted Sigma and asked about the materials but I never got any response. So does anyone here know which brushes are fully synthetic? Do they go the same as Mac ones - like 210, 209, 212, 242, 252 etc. being made of synthetic bristles?


----------



## Soundclash (Feb 21, 2010)

Just a heads up All Cosmetics WholeSale is currently selling some of the sigma brushes on their website, they're the same price. But I'm wondering if they will have the new ones up soon sold separately, since the new brushes coming out are rumoured to come out in sets.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Soundclash* 

 
_Just a heads up All Cosmetics WholeSale is currently selling some of the sigma brushes on their website, they're the same price. But I'm wondering if they will have the new ones up soon sold separately, *since the new brushes coming out are rumoured to come out in sets*._

 
I hope they come out as single brushes!!


----------



## Swirlgirl (Feb 21, 2010)

That is my only complaint about Sigma - is that the majority of brushes are only sold in sets. I'd rather pick and choose individual brushes. That said, I really do love their brushes and find them to be really great quality. I've washed them several times and have not had any issues with shedding or bleeding.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Swirlgirl* 

 
_That is my only complaint about Sigma - is that the majority of brushes are only sold in sets. I'd rather pick and choose individual brushes. That said, I really do love their brushes and find them to be really great quality. I've washed them several times and have not had any issues with shedding or bleeding._


----------



## nichollecaren (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_That's pretty odd. I've had 3 150s - one I gave as a gift, one I use frequently and one is a backup (and subsequently does not get washed a lot).  None of them have bled the way you're describing.  But I know a few people have complained about terrible bleeding problems so you do have a point.

I bought their 197 in January. That brush.... OMG ... it is SO soft. Their retractable kabuki (which is also synthetic) is ridiculously soft as well. I didn't think anything could be softer than the ss150... but it is._

 

gonna try it out, thanks. I have an avon kabuki...coarse like a shoebrush. meh


----------



## Soundclash (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I hope they come out as single brushes!!_

 
Me too, I want a few especially the ones that they correspond with the limited edition MAC brushes.

They're great quality!


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Feb 22, 2010)

I think their site is on overload this morning- I'm trying to order the new set and I think everyone on the planet is trying to do the same! Their site is lagging big time and I keep getting errors.

The new set is $149.00 for 15 brushes and the brush roll... SCORE. I'm all over that! Now, if I could just get the damn things ordered I'll be set.


----------



## malaviKat (Feb 22, 2010)

The new set looks awesome. I agree with the rest of you though - I wish they came in singles. I have most of the MAC versions of the new brushes - I only want one or two...and I already own their brush roll....!  Oh Sigma... you are taking all my money.


----------



## wquty77 (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm going to try and hold out until AllCosmeticsWholesale has them up for individual purchase.

But, at 5 this morning, i was totally drooling over the 168 and the 226. ugh... want them so badly.


----------



## fabbygurl21 (Feb 22, 2010)

I just got my Sigma Complete brush set last week and I am so mad that they have these new brushes out. I only want like four of them. I hope enough people request the individual brushes and hopefully they will listen.


----------



## nichollecaren (Feb 23, 2010)

damn you Sigma!!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 23, 2010)

SOB! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No more sets!!!

ACW better hurry the heck up!!!


----------



## Civies (Feb 23, 2010)

Now I remember why I never ordered a set of brushes from Sigma .. Shipping to Canada is $14 and they say min 14 days. I order stuff from eBay from Hong Kong and it comes in 12 days lol. Sigma's shipping is ridiculous! I ordered one brush from them before and it came in a cheapie bubble wrapped small package and shipping was $6 for that. Although I will say that I love the 188 that I got from them and it's so soft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Ange1 (Feb 23, 2010)

I can't wait to get both sets this summer! I already have ss187, ss239, ss224, and the ss150. I get a little shedding when I use the ss187 to vigorously..lol But the others are great! No loose handles, no major bleeding after the 1st wash, and no major shedding! I"m planning to get both sets, then sell the brushes ones I don't need here on specktra or swapping them on makeup alley.


----------



## AshleyTatton (Feb 23, 2010)

$14 shipping to Canada is pretty cheap for the package that the full sets come in. I'm fine with waiting a couple weeks, and glad I'm not paying like $30 to ship like alot of companies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love sigma!


----------



## PeachTwist (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm new to MAC and really just starting to get into makeup and at the moment I am unable to afford the MAC brushes.

After reading everyones reviews and watching YouTube videos (although they seem overly enthusiastic) I'm thinking about purchasing the first complete brush kit + roll along with the 182, 188 and 109.  I was going to get the other kabuki they sell but they're out of stock and I'm too impatient to wait.

Basically my question is for someone starting out - OVERALL, would you say this is a good buy?  I understand some brushes may bleed/shed and that is probably true of every brand but I'm really looking for some good quality brushes to start out with.

I also want the new kit they've come out with but I figure the first kit is the best option to try.

Just looking for a thumbs up, basically to try them out.


----------



## wquty77 (Feb 24, 2010)

honestly i have mac brushes and they are great. they last forever and they for the most part are very soft. my enthusiasm for sigma comes in with the value. they are sometimes a fourth of the cost of a mac brush and most of the time at equal or superior quality. they are a cheaper and in my opinion better alternative. 

   in terms of the shedding thing, All brushes are going to shed. they are natural hair(most of themm) and should be considered like such. with proper conditioning and washing the shedding should either cease or greatly lesson. the brushes are soft and apply makeup just as well if not better than my mac ones. cas in point is the mac 109. i really hate the length of the hairs on that brush, however the sigma version is much better imo. the hairs are stouter and more firm they are also more densely packed. 

    i think that people sometimes get entranced by the aura and the hype surrounding mac cosmetics and are hesitent to embrace a rival brand. i was the same way. mac this and that and my


----------



## PeachTwist (Feb 24, 2010)

Thank you.  I'll definitely be purchasing them this weekend then and save up for the newest set for next month most likely.  Muchly appreciated.


----------



## 2browneyes (Feb 24, 2010)

I have a set of Sigma brushes and I love them. I saw the new brushes and plan on purchasing a few.


----------



## wquty77 (Feb 24, 2010)

my post got cut off because i was on my phone... haha.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 26, 2010)

I hoped these new brushes would come out as singles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pass the set!


----------



## bestbehaviour22 (Feb 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I hoped these new brushes would come out as singles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pass the set!_

 
Susanne - when you ordered the Sigma brushes, did they set a low value on the package to avoid customs? 
I really want to buy a brush set but the cost of tariff and customs is holding me back....


----------



## Susanne (Feb 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bestbehaviour22* 

 
_Susanne - when you ordered the Sigma brushes, did they set a low value on the package to avoid customs? 
I really want to buy a brush set but the cost of tariff and customs is holding me back...._

 
Yes. I have ordered two single brushes and one set so far and they did. No problems at all.


----------



## bestbehaviour22 (Feb 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yes. I have ordered two single brushes and one set so far and they did. No problems at all._

 
So cool. No excuse not to order then - thanks!!


----------



## Enchantedcameo (Feb 27, 2010)

I received my Pink brush set yesterday. I really like them so far. The SS224 shed the most when washing. The SS150 bled a little but not much. My only complaint is the package smelled horriably like paint thinner to me. The envelope it came in and the brush roll. Other than that I really like them.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Feb 27, 2010)

i've been debating about getting sigma brushes for a long time now.. but i ordered the ss219 from someone from another makeup forum and i'm going to test it out today to see how i like it..

im interested in getting the ss187 because right now i can't afford $45 at the mac counter for that brush! but we'll see!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RandomnessWithK* 

 
_i've been debating about getting sigma brushes for a long time now.. but i ordered the ss219 from someone from another makeup forum and i'm going to test it out today to see how i like it..

im interested in getting the ss187 because right now i can't afford $45 at the mac counter for that brush! but we'll see!_

 
I think it would be great alternative.


----------



## Karuzela (Feb 28, 2010)

I oredered the Face Kit, I hope it arrives to Europe safe. I chose the standart shipping... *fingers crossed*

*Enchantedcameo*, sometimes things that go on planes get that funky smell from transport, it`s not necessariy their fault.


----------



## obscuria (Feb 28, 2010)

I was just watching someone's video on YT and she hated most of the sigma brushes so much she set one on fire. 

While I don't necessarily agree with them trying to imitate MAC down to the numbers and making their sales that way, it's an alright brand. I'm not so much a fan of the face brushes because they aren't as soft as MAC (I guess I've been spoiled) but I really like their 224 dupe. I actually like it more than MAC's for blending.


----------



## Sass (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obscuria* 

 
_I was just watching someone's video on YT and she hated most of the sigma brushes so much she set one on fire. 
_

 
Yeah, that was scary!


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 1, 2010)

too motherfricking funny

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgsQ495eqiw


edit, just watched the whole vid, seems like Simone isn't liking her review!!!lol


----------



## Flaminbird (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I hoped these new brushes would come out as singles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pass the set!_

 
I agree. What makes them think that everyone can afford $149 or would want to? I think they'd make more money selling them individually. Afterall if they're copying MAC then they need to sell them seperately!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just makes me mad they only sell them as a set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I cant afford it.


----------



## malaviKat (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flaminbird* 

 
_I agree. What makes them think that everyone can afford $149 or would want to? I think they'd make more money selling them individually. Afterall if they're copying MAC then they need to sell them seperately!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just makes me mad they only sell them as a set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I cant afford it._

 
Even if people could afford it, it's just not practical. A lot of people have brushes in their collection already - they may not want or need all 15.

I agree with you.


----------



## Civies (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_





 too motherfricking funny

YouTube - SIGMA MAKEUP BRUSHES SUCK!!!


edit, just watched the whole vid, seems like Simone isn't liking her review!!!lol_

 
She is REALLY unnecessary IMHO.


----------



## malaviKat (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_





 too motherfricking funny

YouTube - SIGMA MAKEUP BRUSHES SUCK!!!


edit, just watched the whole vid, seems like Simone isn't liking her review!!!lol_

 
Wow...

Okay I think this reviewer has every right to share her opinion of these brushes and is well within her rights to dislike them if she so chooses. Heck, I'm fine with her lighting a brush on fire if it bothers her enough to illicit that response. But if you read the comments that go back and forth between her and some of her viewers (and I'm not talking about Simone), she comes across as disrespectful and unprofessional...like a teenager with a limited vocabulary who can't quite express her thoughts without relying on profanity. Had she done a review without resorting to dramatics I'd have been more inclined to appreciate her comments (even if I disagreed with her).

And geez... talk about wasteful. She could've sold or given away her Sigma brushes. There are enough people who still want to try them out.


----------



## Civies (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_Wow...

Okay I think this reviewer has every right to share her opinion on these brushes and is well within her rights to dislike them if she so chooses. Heck, I'm fine with her lighting a brush on fire if it bothers her enough to illicit that response. But if you read the comments that go back and forth between her and some of her viewers (and I'm not talking about Simone), she comes across as disrespectful and unprofessional...like a teenager with a limited vocabulary who can't quite express her thoughts without relying on profanity. Had she done a review without resorting to dramatics I'd have been more inclined to appreciate her comments (even if I disagreed with her).

And geez... talk about wasteful. She could've sold or given away her Sigma brushes. There are enough people who still want to try them out._

 

ITA.

Rawrzellers commented "wait wait WHAT! That hoe bag left you a comment :/ BITCH MY ASS THEY MAKE THOSE BRUSHES WITH THEIR HANDS! Also fuck her, you bought the damn brushes you can burn them if﻿ you want :/ God she's so full of herself, she talks about "burning her passion" WTF THAT HOE JUST STOLE MACs NUMBERS AND BRUSH SHAPES! I'll fuck that hoe up if I ever see her :/"
She comments back "hahahaha that was THE AWESOMEST comment﻿ <3"

She really is immature, as are a lot of people who commented on the video.


----------



## malaviKat (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_ITA.

Rawrzellers commented "wait wait WHAT! That hoe bag left you a comment :/ BITCH MY ASS THEY MAKE THOSE BRUSHES WITH THEIR HANDS! Also fuck her, you bought the damn brushes you can burn them if﻿ you want :/ God she's so full of herself, she talks about "burning her passion" WTF THAT HOE JUST STOLE MACs NUMBERS AND BRUSH SHAPES! I'll fuck that hoe up if I ever see her :/"
She comments back "hahahaha that was THE AWESOMEST comment﻿ <3"

She really is immature, as are a lot of people who commented on the video._

 

I guess being crass and over the top is her shtick. All the power to her, I guess...but I can't take it seriously.

As for her followers... "some people's kids" I tell ya...


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_Wow...

Okay I think this reviewer has every right to share her opinion of these brushes and is well within her rights to dislike them if she so chooses. Heck, I'm fine with her lighting a brush on fire if it bothers her enough to illicit that response. But if you read the comments that go back and forth between her and some of her viewers (and I'm not talking about Simone), she comes across as disrespectful and unprofessional...like a teenager with a limited vocabulary who can't quite express her thoughts without relying on profanity. Had she done a review without resorting to dramatics I'd have been more inclined to appreciate her comments (even if I disagreed with her).

And geez... talk about wasteful. She could've sold or given away her Sigma brushes. There are enough people who still want to try them out._

 
I don't even bother reading the comments on vids anymore, because there's always some Youtube war going on in the comment boxes, either with other comment writers, or with the person who made the video


----------



## Susanne (Mar 2, 2010)

Who did order the new set? Any other comments?


----------



## obscuria (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_ITA.

Rawrzellers commented "wait wait WHAT! That hoe bag left you a comment :/ BITCH MY ASS THEY MAKE THOSE BRUSHES WITH THEIR HANDS! Also fuck her, you bought the damn brushes you can burn them if﻿ you want :/ God she's so full of herself, she talks about "burning her passion" WTF THAT HOE JUST STOLE MACs NUMBERS AND BRUSH SHAPES! I'll fuck that hoe up if I ever see her :/"
She comments back "hahahaha that was THE AWESOMEST comment﻿ <3"

She really is immature, as are a lot of people who commented on the video._

 

I don't know if you have noticed this, but I feel the same way about almost every person that comments on any youtube video. It's kind of ridiculous.


----------



## fabbygurl21 (Mar 2, 2010)

Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but that video was just a hot mess. The brush she set on fire is my favorite one out the brush set I purchased. lol


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Mar 2, 2010)

WOW... I hadn't heard of this chick or seen her videos before and I kind of wish I still didn't. She's an idiot...


----------



## nichollecaren (Mar 2, 2010)

I have decided not to buy the whole set for three brushes. I'll use that same money and get the MAC ones...fooey Sigma...I was your advocate!!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 2, 2010)

Let's refrain from repeating things like this graphic excerpt from the YT video in this thread. We welcome open discussion, but let's keep things in perspective, please and not perpetuate comments like this.

Thank you.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 2, 2010)

Actually I do like the video. It is a breath of fresh air in between all the Sigma adulation videos.

I haven't read the comments so I don't know what is going on there.

The posted comment in the end of the video from Simone is quite interesting. Maybe I am biased but I am questioning a passion that is based on copying. MAC brushes are very popular and if you are a makeup and MAC lover you probably would like to own most of them. But they are pricey and because not everyone can afford all the MAC brushes they want it was quite clever to fulfill this need with copycat (oops.. I said it) brushes.

The only Sigma passion in these brushes is the "SS" they added before the MAC numbers. Sigma was building their identity as a brand only on the MAC hype and clearly want to attract people that can't or don't want to buy MAC brushes.

I think for the value the Sigma brushes are great and I probably would have bought a few of the new ones if they would be released as singles.
But what really turned me off Sigma was TiffanyD's review about the new $149 set. 
The way she was throwing around her MAC brushes with all the "whatever"s like if they are just a piece of crap in comparison to the Sigma brushes was just too much for me.
It is her channel so of course she has every right to make such a review but because she is sponsored/supported by Sigma (especially on their website) I do connect how I see Sigma as a company with this video.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_The only Sigma passion in these brushes is the "SS" they added before the MAC numbers. Sigma was building their identity as a brand only on the MAC hype and clearly want to attract people that can't or don't want to buy MAC brushes._

 
But what is wrong with it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Every customer is still free to choose a MAC or a Sigma brush I think.

I have brushes from both, they are a great mixture all together. And equal in quality for me.


----------



## Enchantedcameo (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Karuzela* 

 
_I oredered the Face Kit, I hope it arrives to Europe safe. I chose the standart shipping... *fingers crossed*

*Enchantedcameo*, sometimes things that go on planes get that funky smell from transport, it`s not necessariy their fault._

 
No it was definitely inside the package. Even inside the brush roll itself smelled very chemically. I love my brushes and they are very good quality. I would order again from them. I was just wondering if anybody else had the same problem or if it was just my set.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_*But what is wrong with it?*





Every customer is still free to choose a MAC or a Sigma brush I think.

I have brushes from both, they are a great mixture all together. And equal in quality for me._

 
Legally nothing (I think) but morally I think it is wrong to attack (or to let attack) the brand and its hype Sigma's success is based on. If there wouldn't have been a MAC hype there would be no Sigma.


----------



## christianad (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Who did order the new set? Any other comments?_

 
I bought the new set because they had alot of brushes in that set that I don't have from MAC but wanted. The only MAC brushes I have from that set are the 222, 226, and 217. =]

Thus far (I personally feel it's kind of premature) I really like them. I've only used them once but I've washed all of them and didn't experience an obscene amount of shedding and no bleeding at all.

They're just as soft as the brushes in the original set. =] I plan on doing a review once I've used them more and had them for a little longer. But based on first impressions I really do like them! =]

I am a fan of Sigma brushes and have both some MAC and some Sigma. I think together they pretty much cover all my bases as far as makeup brushes go. =P The premium kit really does compliment the original kit nicely. I totally agree that they should sell these brushes individually because it'd be convenient if I want a back up of certain brushes or for people who already have some of the MAC versions in this kit. Hopefully they start selling singles soon, if not, check SIGMA MAKEUP they seem to be selling alot of the sigma brushes individually. Hopefully they get brushes from the premium kit on that website soon! =]


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Legally nothing (I think) but morally I think it is wrong to attack (or to let attack) the brand and its hype Sigma's success is based on. If there wouldn't have been a MAC hype there would be no Sigma._

 
I agree with everything u said!


----------



## malaviKat (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_I have decided not to buy the whole set for three brushes. I'll use that same money and get the MAC ones...fooey Sigma...I was your advocate!!_

 
haha... I hear you.


----------



## lenchen (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Actually I do like the video. It is a breath of fresh air in between all the Sigma adulation videos.

I haven't read the comments so I don't know what is going on there.

The posted comment in the end of the video from Simone is quite interesting. Maybe I am biased but I am questioning a passion that is based on copying. MAC brushes are very popular and if you are a makeup and MAC lover you probably would like to own most of them. But they are pricey and because not everyone can afford all the MAC brushes they want it was quite clever to fulfill this need with copycat (oops.. I said it) brushes.

The only Sigma passion in these brushes is the "SS" they added before the MAC numbers. Sigma was building their identity as a brand only on the MAC hype and clearly want to attract people that can't or don't want to buy MAC brushes.

I think for the value the Sigma brushes are great and I probably would have bought a few of the new ones if they would be released as singles.
But what really turned me off Sigma was TiffanyD's review about the new $149 set. 
The way she was throwing around her MAC brushes with all the "whatever"s like if they are just a piece of crap in comparison to the Sigma brushes was just too much for me.
It is her channel so of course she has every right to make such a review but because she is sponsored/supported by Sigma (especially on their website) I do connect how I see Sigma as a company with this video._

 
very well said!


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Mar 5, 2010)

if the SS150 is as soft as people say it is, and the quality of the rest of the brushes is as good, $149 for premium brush set is not so bad. I just have sticker shock as it's way more than what I would spend on any cosmetic item at any time

(I can make use of SS150, SS129, SS131, SS138, SS165, SS217, and SS222)


----------



## Lapis (Mar 7, 2010)

I recently got a SS 150 and it's soo NOT a MAC 150 dupe! However it is a MAC 134 dupe as it comes to shape 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, since I love my 134 and sold my MAC 150s because I never used them it's not a big let down but it wasn't expected

That's all I have to say since I only own 2 sigmas I bought off others to try and I prefer my MAC/Smashbox/Stila brushes


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Actually I do like the video. It is a breath of fresh air in between all the Sigma adulation videos.

I haven't read the comments so I don't know what is going on there.

...

But what really turned me off Sigma was TiffanyD's review about the new $149 set. 
The way she was throwing around her MAC brushes with all the "whatever"s like if they are just a piece of crap in comparison to the Sigma brushes was just too much for me.
It is her channel so of course she has every right to make such a review but because she is sponsored/supported by Sigma (especially on their website) I do connect how I see Sigma as a company with this video._

 
Completely agree with this.


----------



## PeachTwist (Mar 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Enchantedcameo* 

 
_No it was definitely inside the package. Even inside the brush roll itself smelled very chemically. I love my brushes and they are very good quality. I would order again from them. I was just wondering if anybody else had the same problem or if it was just my set. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I just received my set in the post today.  I got the original set, not the new one so I could try them out.

Mine also had a VERY strong chemical smell to them.  I haven't washed them yet but they feel lovely and soft so far.  I'm sure the smell will go away after I have washed them - but yes, mine was very, very chemically smelling.


----------



## wquty77 (Mar 11, 2010)

Ugh, so frustrated right now!!! 

Why does Sigma insist on only offering the new brushes in a set!!! i just want a full sized ss217!!!  

oh and the 165... Dangit.


----------



## christianad (Mar 11, 2010)

for those of you who are interested in buying the Sigma Makeup Premium Brushes individually I emailed customer service for the website ACW - Authentic Wholesale Discount MAC and Other Cosmetics and they said this:

 Quote:

  Hi Christiana,
Yes we will have the brushes individually.  We hope to have  them by the end of the month/early April.

THANK YOU!!!
SHERI  
*ACW-ALLCOSMETICSWHOLESALE.COM* 
 
I hope that helps some of you. Hopefully Sigma offers the brushes from the premium kit separately by then, if not, that website is a great alternative for buying individual Sigma brushes.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *christianad* 

 
_for those of you who are interested in buying the Sigma Makeup Premium Brushes individually I emailed customer service for the website ACW - Authentic Wholesale Discount MAC and Other Cosmetics and they said this:



I hope that helps some of you. Hopefully Sigma offers the brushes from the premium kit separately by then, if not, that website is a great alternative for buying individual Sigma brushes._

 
Right now the only one I want is the ss226


----------



## wquty77 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank God!!


----------



## mintbear82 (Mar 15, 2010)

Has anyone seen msfililocalola's review on YouTube about Sigma's brushes? It made me wonder about the consistency in quality of Sigma's brushes. I've seen Tiffany's review and other YouTube Guru's reviews on the brushes saying their great, and then there are other YouTubers saying that they are over hyped. I want to try them, but I don't want to pay a ton for shipping and end up with garbage.

I also agree that they need to have all their brushes up for sale individually, because I'm not interested in committing to a 120 dollar set of brushes that I don't need.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mintbear82* 

 
_Has anyone seen msfililocalola's review on YouTube about Sigma's brushes? It made me wonder about the consistency in quality of Sigma's brushes. I've seen Tiffany's review and other YouTube Guru's reviews on the brushes saying their great, and then there are other YouTubers saying that they are over hyped. I want to try them, but I don't want to pay a ton for shipping and end up with garbage.

I also agree that they need to have all their brushes up for sale individually, because I'm not interested in committing to a 120 dollar set of brushes that I don't need._

 
My sister's co-worker has the Sigma SS187 and she loves it. Everyone's opinion is different so most people might love it and some hate it. I planned to purchase the SS150 and maybe the SS239 and SS188. I haven't really decided yet. I don't want to spend $42 on MAC 150 and hate it and can't return it because I have use it.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 15, 2010)

i have just ordered the ss119 and ss224 brush to try out. they were £6 each so for that price i can't go very wrong. if i like them i may get a proper set of them


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Mar 15, 2010)

The SS187 from my first set of Sigma brushes never bled, and neither did any of the others. All had very, very minimal shedding, and didn't smell. THis set was purchased almost a year ago when I first heard the buzz about Sigma. The second set, purchased about a month ago seems to be holding up almost as good- The SS187 from this set did have some bleeding, but it wasn't horrible. All the other brushes again had minimal shedding, the SS168 had issues retaining it's shape when drying but I used a brush guard this last time and it helped a lot. I think the quality of the brushes is mostly consistent, but there are a few things I can tell aren't the same. Overall, it was money well spent IMO.

I just got my advanced set Friday, but have yet to unpackage and wash them... Hopefully I'll get around to that sometime this week!


----------



## reem2790 (Mar 16, 2010)

i have to say, i've had my pro kit for about a year now, and after many washes, my 187, 188 , 109 are starting to bleed, and it's infuriating, especially since i use all three for foundation.


----------



## jbshinyfuzzy (Mar 17, 2010)

I've been thinking about getting the ss197 (when it comes back in stock). I was looking at some brushes online and philosophy had a brush that looked like the ss197, it is called the philosophy supernatural airbrush. I was wondering if anyone has both of these brushes and if they are basically the same or if one of them is better quality?

If someone does have both of these brushes I would love to see a picture comparison...

I would probably use the brush for foundation (I've been looking for a brush to use with cream foundation)


----------



## sweets4 (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i have just ordered the ss119 and ss224 brush to try out. they were £6 each so for that price i can't go very wrong. if i like them i may get a proper set of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sorry stupid question- where do u order them from? from the US site? or somewhere else?


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweets4* 

 
_Sorry stupid question- where do u order them from? from the US site? or somewhere else?_

 
you can place your orders on the sigma website

Sigma Makeup

yupps!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweets4* 

 
_Sorry stupid question- where do u order them from? from the US site? or somewhere else?_

 

i ordered from love-makeup.co.uk which is a uk site. speedy delivery and also the person who owns the site is lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




with my ss224 and ss219 i got a mini 217 brush included. from first use after waashing i would say that the mini ss217 is terrible. it shed all over me and for some reason there was one super long hair on it poking out that i had to pull out. so not impressed with the freebie!  however the other two brushes seem very good


----------



## Susanne (Mar 18, 2010)

^^^ Really? I love the mini SS217! Perfect brush for me


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_^^^ Really? I love the mini SS217! Perfect brush for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
do you also have the MAC 217? 

or does anyone have both the MAC 217 and SS217 - that can compare?


----------



## christianad (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RandomnessWithK* 

 
_do you also have the MAC 217? 

or does anyone have both the MAC 217 and SS217 - that can compare?_

 
I did a whole comparison between the two on my blog. Here's the link to the entry if you're interested. Memoirs of a Shopping Addict: Review: Sigma Makeup SS217 vs MAC 217

You can watch the video or read the entry... whatever your preference is really. Both say pretty much the same thing. =] Hope this helps.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_^^^ Really? I love the mini SS217! Perfect brush for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
perhaps i got a bad one? i am comparing it to my mac 217se from the antiquitese collection. but yes i really don't like it. i just didn't get where the super long hair came from.

also the full size ss224 is actually more scratchy feeling than my mac one.


----------



## malaviKat (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RandomnessWithK* 

 
_do you also have the MAC 217? 

or does anyone have both the MAC 217 and SS217 - that can compare?_

 

I have both. Actually, I have 2 of the SS217s because they came free with two separate orders. While I do like them, I don't think they're an exact dupe of the MAC 217. The bristles are a bit longer and the head seems to flatten out slightly; my MAC version is a bit fluffier.  I think the SS217 works well for applying concealer. It will do the same job as the MAC 217 (as the MAC 217 is quite multipurpose) but it doesn't look or feel quite the same.


----------



## *JJ* (Mar 21, 2010)

i got my first sigma brush today - the kabuki. it shed like crazy when i first cleaned it! i hope it'll stop, it lost like 20 hairs!


----------



## reem2790 (Mar 21, 2010)

Any reports on the ss134 and ss138?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh cute! The pink travel brushes are up at ACW too!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 23, 2010)

ok i tried using my mini ss217 again and i still dislike it. more hairs shed when i washed it again and once again there are these weird long hairs that are hanging out if it! not cool!  however i really like the ss219! this brush is very good!


----------



## Civies (Mar 26, 2010)

For someone who doesn't have a wide variety of brushes, what do you guys think is the best kit to get, quality and value wise?


----------



## christianad (Mar 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_For someone who doesn't have a wide variety of brushes, what do you guys think is the best kit to get, quality and value wise?_

 
Since you said you don't have a wide variety of brushes I'd say the Original Professional Set because it contains your basic brushes that you need for pretty much anything. The premium kit really just compliments the original professional kit. The premium kit is more something you'd buy to compliment your basic/fundamental brushes but not really something you'd buy to replace them.

I'd personally suggest you buy the original professional kit and buy individual brushes from the premium kit that REALLY pique your interest. Hopefully they release them as singles soon because there are a few brushes from that kit that I want doubles of. =]


----------



## Susanne (Mar 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_For someone who doesn't have a wide variety of brushes, what do you guys think is the best kit to get, quality and value wise?_

 
I would recommend the face kit. I bought it and really like it!! They would be much more expensive getting them as single brushes from other brands or MAC.


----------



## christianad (Apr 9, 2010)

hey guys! ACW has the individual brushes from sigma's premium kit up for sale! just FYI for those of you who wanted to buy some of those brushes individually! =D

SIGMA MAKEUP


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 9, 2010)

how is the ss224?


----------



## dangerousdiva (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizzMelroseMood* 

 
_how is the ss224?_

 
I like the Sigma 224 better than the MAC one.  

Any opinions on the ss222, ss226 or ss227 from the pro set?  I'm about to buy them individually from ACW and would love some reviews before I pull the trigger. lol


----------



## nichollecaren (Apr 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *christianad* 

 
_hey guys! ACW has the individual brushes from sigma's premium kit up for sale! just FYI for those of you who wanted to buy some of those brushes individually! =D



SIGMA MAKEUP_

 

***scream***

I already bought the MAC ones! foooey!


----------



## christianad (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dangerousdiva* 

 
_I like the Sigma 224 better than the MAC one.  

Any opinions on the ss222, ss226 or ss227 from the pro set?  I'm about to buy them individually from ACW and would love some reviews before I pull the trigger. lol_

 
Personally I think, Sigma's ss222 is more similar to MAC's 224 but just a denser version that has more hair... oh, and with white hairs instead of black. =P The ss222 is also sorta similar to the ss224, just with slightly longer hairs and white hairs instead of black hairs. Same brush head size though.

Sigma's ss226 is not as scratchy as MAC's and looks/feels pretty much identical to my MAC one, but without the scratchiness that the MAC one has when being used.

I can't compare the ss227 to the MAC one because i don't have the mac one but it's big, dense, and soft. =] not scratchy at all. =]


----------



## christianad (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizzMelroseMood* 

 
_how is the ss224?_

 
I also like the ss224 better than the MAC 224. =] It's denser and the hairs are a tiny bit shorter so it does a slightly better job at blending and gives you more control.


----------



## christianad (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_***scream***

I already bought the MAC ones! foooey!_

 
If you already have the MAC ones, you definitely shouldn't feel like you're missing out on anything.


----------



## Momolovesmac (Apr 18, 2010)

is there any quality difference between the Sigma full size brushes & the travel size ones?


----------



## vc1079 (Apr 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Momolovesmac* 

 
_is there any quality difference between the Sigma full size brushes & the travel size ones?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think the travel sized ones have a shorter handle for easy traveling 
I dont think the actual brush has a difference.


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 18, 2010)

I have one more question, what about the ss187? Does anyone with MAC's 187 own both to compare? Is Sigma's worth buying?


----------



## nichollecaren (Apr 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *christianad* 

 
_If you already have the MAC ones, you definitely shouldn't feel like you're missing out on anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good point.

although I already started calculating what I could have done with the extra money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Worst part...I havent even gotten them yet. Maybe the ladies at customs are busy testing them out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizzMelroseMood* 

 
_I have one more question, what about the ss187? Does anyone with MAC's 187 own both to compare? Is Sigma's worth buying?_

 

IMHO nope. I deeply regretted it. I actually had a MAC LE 187, the short one... and sold it when I got the full sized sigma...The sigma one isnt as dense or firm (it kind of splays out when it hits your face) and doesnt really stipple...it splotches!

I use it for blush application and it works great, but for foundation...I'd say its a no-go.


----------



## Vanistar (Apr 23, 2010)

I'd like to buy the 197. Is this brush good?


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Apr 23, 2010)

I have the eye kit and the pink travel kit, and I really love them!!!

I don't have Mac brushes for reference though


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizzMelroseMood* 

 
_I have one more question, what about the ss187? Does anyone with MAC's 187 own both to compare? Is Sigma's worth buying?_

 
Honestly i don't like the ss187, mine sheds like crazyyyy, during the 1st wash it shed & still does when i use it, not as much like 1-2 hairs but it still does.  I don't have the MAC one so i wont be able to compare. but just my 2 cents.


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Apr 26, 2010)

So I placed an order with Sigma for the SS197 flat top kabuki brush and I just got it today this morning. OMG let me tell ya'll this is such a awesome looking brush. The handle its the perfect size and its so soft and very dense. Perfect for liquid foundation or whatever you want to use it for. I washed it and no shedding or bleeding whatsoever
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This brush reminds me of the Philosophy supernatural brush only that I think the Sigma one is a bit bigger, cheaper, and nicer looking. I will take a picture of this lovely brush. And I will update how well it applies foundation. I also have the MAC 130 and I cant wait to try that one too


----------



## christianad (Apr 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxxylatina07* 

 
_So I placed an order with Sigma for the SS197 flat top kabuki brush and I just got it today this morning. OMG let me tell ya'll this is such a awesome looking brush. The handle its the perfect size and its so soft and very dense. Perfect for liquid foundation or whatever you want to use it for. I washed it and no shedding or bleeding whatsoever
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This brush reminds me of the Philosophy supernatural brush only that I think the Sigma one is a bit bigger, cheaper, and nicer looking. I will take a picture of this lovely brush. And I will update how well it applies foundation. I also have the MAC 130 and I cant wait to try that one too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was curious about the ss197 brush but it looks too similar to the everyday minerals flat top which is basically the same thing, just a shorter/different handle and different color bristles. Flat Top Brush

I already have that brush so I wasn't able to convince myself to get the Sigma one. =P I also saw a review on YouTube from someone who has both brushes and confirmed that they're VERY similar aside from the handles. I tried using my EDM brush to apply liquid foundation and for some reason I don't like it as much as everyone else. I feel like since it's fairly big and dense alot of my liquid foundation gets lost/pushed into the brush. i have the mac 130 and much prefer that brush for liquid foundation application. but that's just me.

please do share your feelings about the two brushes once you use both! i'm curious to see how your experience goes. =]


----------



## nursee81 (May 8, 2010)

I am trying to get into freelancing for myself and was wondering which one of these kits should I get or should I just invest in some MAC ones. I have mine that are MAC but I need something to use on client when I start getting business. TIA


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 8, 2010)

Hi! I have the Sigma Complete kit (not the Pro one that was released this year) and I really like it. I think they'll be great for freelancing. The Pro brush set is nice too but I think that the Complete kit has more essential brushes, so I'll go with that one first and in the future if you want you can buy the Pro kit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 HTK!!


----------



## DollyGirl92 (May 10, 2010)

I bought the ss197 and I love it! best brush for liquid, gel, cream and power foundation I've ever used! I plan to buy a second one so I can wash it and leave it to dry and have a clean one the next day.
Only down fall is it takes ages to dry JustLikeHollywood. Make-up, Hair, Random Rambles and Music.
I have a full review on there, sorry if it's not the best of reviews but I'm trying


----------



## kdd2411 (Jun 2, 2010)

I just love sigma brushes.  The just as good if not better than Mac and cost half as much.


----------



## Stephy171 (Jun 6, 2010)

i caved in and ordered from sigma when they were having a small sale! i got the complete face & eyes kit w/ brush roll & a marilyn kabuki for 91 bucks! the set & roll alone is 89 so i fugured why not! i havent washed or used the brushes but from what i see i love these... they are all so soft & i love the handles the rool is also awesome!

On another note  since their is so much debate over their names, Rumor has it that sigma is changing all their brush names for example F50 & E30 lol umm i dont know how i feel about that??? Alsoo they are coming out with 20 new brushes! im eexcited to see what they come up with.....
I'm already planning to buy that premium kit hahaha im such a sucker


----------



## bubbleys (Jun 8, 2010)

They only sell these online right? I want to try them but to pay the duties for Canada will be killer.


----------



## BabyGirlB (Jun 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bubbleys* 

 
_They only sell these online right? I want to try them but to pay the duties for Canada will be killer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Same here, I've been wanting to try them for a while but between shipping to Canada plus duty charges it really adds up!


----------



## wetwater (Jun 10, 2010)

*Question for those of you with the Sigma pro brush set...*

Is the full size SS217 different from the travel sized SS217? I know the handle is shorter, but how about the actual bristles? Thanks a ton!


----------



## dietcokeg (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Question for those of you with the Sigma pro brush set...*

Simone the owner of sigma was asked about this and she said that the travel brushes follow the same process of the larger ones with regards the bristles.
Hope this answers your question!


----------



## dopalives (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Question for those of you with the Sigma pro brush set...*

I have both the travel size and the full size and I find they are the same bristle wise.


----------



## Flaminbird (Jun 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephy171* 

 
_ 
On another note  since their is so much debate over their names, Rumor has it that sigma is changing all their brush names for example F50 & E30 lol umm i dont know how i feel about that??? Alsoo they are coming out with 20 new brushes! im eexcited to see what they come up with....._

 
I just saw Tiffany do a video on the new brushes but she doesnt say about the numbering other then naming them as she talks about them

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvS6um8PAQc


----------



## *JJ* (Jun 18, 2010)

sorry if this has been asked before but how does the ss239 compare to mac's 239? i have two 239 and i'd like 3 more but i can't really spare the 80€ at the moment.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: Question for those of you with the Sigma pro brush set...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wetwater* 

 
_Is the full size SS217 different from the travel sized SS217? I know the handle is shorter, but how about the actual bristles? Thanks a ton!_

 
The 224 is one of my absolute favorite Mac brushes and the sigma knockoff sucks! The bristles spread out and it's itchy against the skin. Mediocre.


----------



## Nelly711 (Jun 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_sorry if this has been asked before but how does the ss239 compare to mac's 239? i have two 239 and i'd like 3 more but i can't really spare the 80€ at the moment._

 
IMO, the SS239 is nothing special. I bought one in December and it feels like the brush is coming apart from the ferrel. As far as performance goes, it does the job. Before I bought the Sigma brush, I bought 2 elf shadow brushes (black handles) and they look almost the same and work pretty much the same. If I would have known that those Elf brushes were exactly like the Sigma one, I probably wouldn't have bought the sigma brush.


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Jun 23, 2010)

I am wondering why they're changing the names of their brushes...

I'd render a bet that MAC sent them a cease and desist about copying the brush numbering system!


----------



## metal_romantic (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm considering buying some Sigma brushes, so I am doing my research... lol.I came across some helpful reviews etc. while googling... I'm still making my way through the 21 pages of this thread, so my apologies if any of these have already been linked to... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope these are useful!

Here is a thorough review (it even covers how much the brushes weigh!) with good photos of the Premium set:

Sigma Premium Brush Set review by Guitarrasara

Sigma  SS165 vs. MAC 165 Brush by Guitarrasara


This has good pics of the eye brushes:
Eye Kit review by Jojoba (My Makeup Reviews)


Also, if you were wondering what the pink-handled brushes really look like, here's a blog entry with photos:
Sigma Pink Complete Kit by Koala

HTH ^_^


----------



## franken_stein (Jul 7, 2010)

Ew! Can anyone help me figure out what's going on with my SS190 brush?! I just took this photo a couple of minutes ago -- what's up with this blue color around the ferrule? Maybe it's... glue coming off?? 






Is this normal? I'm kind of upset because I have a lot of eye brushes and enough powder brushes that if one of them broke or got lost or something, I'd have a replacement, but I really have no other foundation brush except for that one. I clean it a lot, too. I mean... it still works, but now that I noticed that, I'm a little grossed out by whatever that blue stuff is. 

I honestly still think that the Sigma brushes are quite good quality though. I haven't noticed any issues with any of my other ones (I have the travel kit which gave me 8 brushes).


----------



## sss215 (Jul 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franken_stein* 

 
_Ew! Can anyone help me figure out what's going on with my SS190 brush?! I just took this photo a couple of minutes ago -- what's up with this blue color around the ferrule? Maybe it's... glue coming off?? 






Is this normal? I'm kind of upset because I have a lot of eye brushes and enough powder brushes that if one of them broke or got lost or something, I'd have a replacement, but I really have no other foundation brush except for that one. I clean it a lot, too. I mean... it still works, but now that I noticed that, I'm a little grossed out by whatever that blue stuff is. 

I honestly still think that the Sigma brushes are quite good quality though. I haven't noticed any issues with any of my other ones (I have the travel kit which gave me 8 brushes)._

 
i would ask for a replacement and throw this out.  it is not suppose to do this!


----------



## franken_stein (Jul 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_i would ask for a replacement and throw this out.  it is not suppose to do this!_

 
Thanks, I just emailed them. I have some issues though about a company that won't include a phone number on their contact information page. It just makes them less accessible and I'm inclined to have doubts when it seems like they're not _all about_ customer service. 

Did anybody here have trouble contacting them by email though? Are they prompt with responses, or not so good?


----------



## metal_romantic (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm not so sure now...

YouTube - Sigma Brush Review: Unbiased Edition (Part II)

Youtube - Sigma Premium Brush Set review - Face

Youtube - Sigma Premium Brush Set review - Eyes

I appreciate the honesty. Missy has a good review of the first "complete" kit (12 brushes) though:

Youtube - Sigma Complete set in pink review and MAC comparison

Ok that's it, no more video links from me ;-)


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_The 224 is one of my absolute favorite Mac brushes and the sigma knockoff sucks! The bristles spread out and it's itchy against the skin. Mediocre._

 
yes! this particular brush is piss poor!


----------



## franken_stein (Jul 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yes! this particular brush is piss poor! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ugh. terrible. I thought my SS190 was the only one giving me problems, but I have recently noticed that the SS224 is, too. When I put it side by side to my MAC 224, especially, I can see that the hairs have fallen out a lot, they're getting faded, and that weird blue color from the SS190? I've started to see it in the SS224 too! This is crazy.

Yeah. I like what theSPnation said in that video above, around 18 minutes, saying that if you can't afford to buy a lot of MAC brushes at once, and don't have any to begin with, a kit from Sigma could be a good investment while you slowly build your collection. This is what I did, and that's why I don't really regret buying my Sigma travel kit since I at least had _something_ nice to work with in the meantime. They also helped me familiarize myself with those brushes and decide which ones from MAC I want to buy or not buy. Ah well. You live and learn. Same as what theSPnation said - good investment for beginners, and for myself it was a good investment, but I personally wouldn't repurchase.


----------



## franken_stein (Jul 17, 2010)

Well, I just got my replacement! They were really prompt about everything - their customer service is stellar. Tons of companies won't offer to pay for return shipping, but they did, and that actually made a difference to me in how I view them! It's such a small amount, but still, the fact that they offer to do that is great. I sent away my old defective brush last week, just got a new one, and it looks great. Hopefully I don't see that same problem again! 

I might still like to buy from them because of this - they seem to look out for their customers.


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franken_stein* 

 
_Thanks, I just emailed them. I have some issues though about a company that won't include a phone number on their contact information page. It just makes them less accessible and I'm inclined to have doubts when it seems like they're not all about customer service. 

Did anybody here have trouble contacting them by email though? Are they prompt with responses, or not so good?_

 
I emailed them when I had a brush that was shedding a lot.  Don't throw out the old brush -- you have to send in the old brush (at least that is what I was told a while ago) and they will send you a replacement.  My response was quick.  Hope this helps!
*****Ooops -- I replied before I read that you got your replacement!****


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 19, 2010)

I honestly don't like how Sigma copies of all MAC's brushes, numbers and all. It just doesn't seem right that they can do that. Even if their good quality, I don't think I'd ever purchase a brush from them.


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Jul 26, 2010)

Sigma now sells ALL their brushes individually!

YES!


----------



## naturallyfab (Aug 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmberElizabeth* 

 
_Sigma now sells ALL their brushes individually!

YES!_

 

yay!  I might buy like 1 or 2 brushes before I pop for the set, just to make sure


----------



## sweetkitty (Aug 11, 2010)

I was thrilled when I saw they were selling individual brushes and have bought several since, I am a believer.. I was very skeptical at first, but some MAC brushes I would of never bought, and Sigma gives you the opportunity to.. like the MAC 131 dupe.. don't need it, wouldn't have paid up the wazoo for it through MAC, but it's nice to have a cheaper sigma version of it.

I did a numbering guide on my blog, listing the old vs new numbering if you guys are interested, link in sig.


----------



## sweetkitty (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BabyGirlB* 

 
_Same here, I've been wanting to try them for a while but between shipping to Canada plus duty charges it really adds up!_

 
Better to place smaller orders if you are worried, I am in Canada too, but I found that when I ordered, they didn't list the full price value on the envelope if you know what I mean... and shipping is SOOO much cheaper now. I ordered last month it was $7 per brush shipping to Canada, now I ordered like 5 brushes it was $5 total to ship!! crazy stuff.


----------



## *JJ* (Aug 16, 2010)

the new numbers have me confused, which one is the SS239?


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Aug 17, 2010)

I need new brushes, and of course youtubers rave about these. I've heard these fall apart and shed alot. Any views on these?!
Are these worth it? Should I just buy mac ones?


----------



## Luiza_T (Aug 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_the new numbers have me confused, which one is the SS239?_

 
SS239 is now E55.


----------



## merrymelody (Nov 19, 2010)

I can't believe these forums exist.  I'm writing from work right now, wasting company time.  The Sigma brushes arrived in the mail this morning.  I purchased the Sigma professional premium brush set kit, the one with 15 brushes.  Before heading off for work, I took  a few minutes to test them out, even comparing them to my (incomplete) mac ones. 

  	First off, they are pretty soft, especially for the price.  The first one is a large brush, the F20.  Soft, dense and fits the grooves of the face.  I know it's heresy here, but there's little to no difference to the equivalent mac one. 

  	Then there's the Sigma tapered face F25.  It has a nice teardrop shape.  But not nearly as dense as the mac version and has noticeably fewer bristles.  When you press it against your face, it does not hold its shape as well as the mac one.  But in its defense it is pretty soft.

  	More posts later, as the evil boss may be returning anytime.


----------



## merrymelody (Nov 19, 2010)

Yes, I wrote down notes this morning, and I'm paraphrasing these notes while I am at my cubicle.  But it is Friday afternoon and the boss is most likely enjoying his Crown Royal and deviant porn in the privacy of his office.  Thus I feel little to no guilt while I indulge in my disturbing addition. 


  	Sigma powder/blush f10

	compared to mac one, noticeably less dense, less round shape at the top.  seems to shed less than the mac one.  mac one has noticeably more bristles, and feels stiffer on your face.  the sigma one has fewer bristles and will fall flatter when pressed against your face.

	works equally as well as mac one.

  	I wrote down notes for all fifteen brushes in the set.  And I made notes comparing these brushes with their MAC equivalents.  More when I have time. 

  	Hopefully I did not repeat common knowledge on these forums.


----------



## merrymelody (Nov 19, 2010)

Retarded Boss still is not leaving.  But I am almost sure he is not being productive, as he periodically laughs loudly. 

  	Dual fibre powder/brush  brush F15.

  	Again very similar to the mac but less dense.  works equally well.  fits in groove of face very well.  very good for blush.  gives a nice finish.


----------



## LILYisatig3r (Jan 5, 2011)

i love your break down of the boss antics ---^

  	so in comparison to MAC brushes, which ones from Sigma are worth purchasing over the MAC ones? I'm just starting to build my brush collection (my mom bought me a kit from Costco and I'm surprisingly fond of Kirkland brand brushes, ha) from MAC, and am wondering which ones are worth purchasing from Sigma instead? This brush:

  	http://www.sigmabeauty.com/Sigma_Flat_Top_Synthetic_Kabuki_F_80_p/f80.htm

  	Has captured my attention for blending my liquid foundation. I use the Kirkland brand Angled Foundation brush right now, and while I love it and it does a good job, I buff my foundation, not streak-blend it. So I want something with a more rounded top that's closer to a stippling brush.. if that makes any sense to anyone. Has anyone tried that particular brush? Good? Bad? Or worth it to get the 187 from MAC?


----------



## ra143 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have these brushes and I am quite happy with them! They haven't shed, nor have they bled, they keep their shape ... what can I say? I am very very happy with the whole set.


----------



## rjsmom84 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm also a Sigma Brush lover.  I totally love their brushes. None of them shed or have torn up and they are very soft. For me, I prefer Sigma because I only wear make up once a week. Regardless of how good they're suppose to be, I can't justify paying for MAC brushes. Also, there are lots of other inexpensive brand out there that get the job done. Sonia Kashuk, e.l.f. and costal scents brushes have gotten good reviews on youtube by makeup artists. Purchase whatever will get the job done and agree with your wallet, don't get caught up in the hype of names.


----------



## shimmergrass (Feb 28, 2011)

After reading and seeing many rave reviews for the F80 brush, i ordered it last week.  It got to me pretty quick. I have used it with two foundations so far and the application is flawless.  I cant say much about other brushes that they make but F 80 is definitely worth the price.


----------



## Babylard (Mar 12, 2011)

I really love my everyday minerals flattop, but they jacked up their shipping price to $22 to Canada
  	I need another flat top so I am going to order this famous F80. As for the other brushes, they seem to have mixed reviews and the names are not SS anymore.

  	Which brushes do you lovelies rec?


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 27, 2011)

I just want to warn all people in the UK who are thinking about ordering from the Sigma website I have been completely ripped off by them. I placed an order worth $119 and was charged an extra $49 for shipping. I have now been informed by parcel force that I have got to pay £21 for customs charges otherwise I can't have my parcel. So in total I will have paid an extra $80 on top of the cost of the brushes on customs charges and shipping. 
  	I have never ordered anything from the US before and being naive I didn't know about customs charges. 
  	I've contacted Sigma but they won't do anything to help me. I'm so disappointed I was really looking forward to getting by brushes but I really begrudge paying more money when I already feel like I've paid over the odds :-(


----------



## anita22 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this, and very sorry to hear what's happened.

  	The customs charges are unfortunately outside of their control, and apply to anything you order from overseas (even gifts for that matter - as I recenty had to fork out a huge amount for a birthday present my Mum mailed me from New Zealand). I have heard that parcels under a certain value (about 15-20 pounds) don't really get looked at, so if I do order from overseas then I keep it to a minimum or place multiple small orders and so far that seems to work.

  	As for the shipping charges though, $49 is extremely high. Did they inform you in advance that it would be so high? I know some US suppliers will only ship via tracked post which can drive up the cost quite a lot... if they did not let you know in advance that it would be so high though then that is pretty bad, and you should certainly dispute that.



trollydolly said:


> I just want to warn all people in the UK who are thinking about ordering from the Sigma website I have been completely ripped off by them. I placed an order worth $119 and was charged an extra $49 for shipping. I have now been informed by parcel force that I have got to pay £21 for customs charges otherwise I can't have my parcel. So in total I will have paid an extra $80 on top of the cost of the brushes on customs charges and shipping.
> I have never ordered anything from the US before and being naive I didn't know about customs charges.
> I've contacted Sigma but they won't do anything to help me. I'm so disappointed I was really looking forward to getting by brushes but I really begrudge paying more money when I already feel like I've paid over the odds :-(


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Apr 29, 2011)

I just placed an order... I hope I like the brushes. I previously bought a brush kit from Crown and I wasn't very impressed. So, we'll see how it goes with Sigma


----------



## JaiLeeP (May 5, 2011)

I just received the F82 and the E25... Amazing. I am truly impressed and probably will continue to buy from them. They are inexpensive on top of being wonderful. I also go the MAXbag... good lord this thing is huge!!! I am loving it for traveling =)


----------



## nunu (May 6, 2011)

[quote name="trollydolly" url="/forum/thread/130149/sigma-brushes/540#post_2112501"]	I just want to warn all people in the UK who are thinking about ordering from the Sigma website I have been completely ripped off by them. I placed an order worth $119 and was charged an extra $49 for shipping. I have now been informed by parcel force that I have got to pay £21 for customs charges otherwise I can't have my parcel. So in total I will have paid an extra $80 on top of the cost of the brushes on customs charges and shipping. 
	I have never ordered anything from the US before and being naive I didn't know about customs charges. 
	I've contacted Sigma but they won't do anything to help me. I'm so disappointed I was really looking forward to getting by brushes but I really begrudge paying more money when I already feel like I've paid over the odds :-(
[/quote]  Thank you SO much for sharing! I was about to place an order from them this week.


----------



## Almost black. (May 7, 2011)

Sorry for your bad experience but Sigma (or any other company you order from which is outside the EU) doesn't have anything to do with customs charges of your country so you can't really blame Sigma for your own ignorance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	And about the shipping charges - I really don't know how you managed to pay $49 since their highest shipping rate is $14 which is Priority Mail unless you've ordered few brush sets. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






trollydolly said:


> I just want to warn all people in the UK who are thinking about ordering from the Sigma website I have been completely ripped off by them. I placed an order worth $119 and was charged an extra $49 for shipping. I have now been informed by parcel force that I have got to pay £21 for customs charges otherwise I can't have my parcel. So in total I will have paid an extra $80 on top of the cost of the brushes on customs charges and shipping.
> I have never ordered anything from the US before and being naive* I didn't know about customs charges*.
> I've contacted Sigma but they won't do anything to help me. I'm so disappointed I was really looking forward to getting by brushes but I really begrudge paying more money when I already feel like I've paid over the odds :-(


----------



## MissTiffany2U (May 8, 2011)

I received my brushes a few days ago and I absolutely love them. They are so soft and well made... I immediately ordered the eye brush set and large face powder brush. Sigma gets a thumbs up from me!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 30, 2011)

I am intrigued by the Make Me Blush brush set in the canister.  Does anyone have this set (or any of the other "Make Me" sets)?  Is it worth the $100?


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 9, 2011)

Looking to buy a few new brushes. Should I just buy Mac or save a bit by buying Sigma? I've read so many Mixed reviews, I Don't want to waste money that I could of have just bought the Mac versions.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 10, 2011)

Which MAC brushes do you have your eye on?


----------



## Loraelai (Jul 10, 2011)

Yep, in my opinion it depends on what brushes you are interested in.
  	For example, I would NEVER rebuy 219 by Sigma. Mine got ruined in no time, so I had to switch to MAC. But for example, if you're thinking about buying the 150, you could as well as buy the Sigma alternative. I think you should list the brushes you're willing to buy and ask other users what they think of them


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 10, 2011)

The brushes I was looking at the Simga dupes were Mac: 109, 134, 138, 188, 217, 222, 227, 239 
  	Most of the eye brushes I already own, but wanted doubles of them


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 11, 2011)

I have the MAC 217 and its Sigma equivalent, the E25. The E25 has slightly longer bristles, and I think they're a touch softer. The 217 is also a little bit tapered. Personally, I prefer the MAC one because of its size.  I also own the E55 (equivalent to MAC 239). The one I have, while I think it works well, has a couple of bristles that pinch my eyelid sometimes when I use it.   I don't have any of the Sigma versions of the face brushes you list (in order: F05 (though it's on my "to buy" list; I've heard good things about it), F20, F25 (heard it isn't super dense), F55). I don't have the 227 equivalent (E50), either.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 10, 2011)

New brushes from Sigma released today. The Precision line + F86 -- the latter of which reminds me of the Louise Young LY34. My eye is on that one as well as the P82 and P86.  https://www.sigmabeauty.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=137


----------



## spunky (Oct 13, 2011)

I really want to try out Sigma brushes. MAC comparisons aside, are they worth the money you pay for them?


----------



## AmandDUR (Oct 13, 2011)

absolutely!  i've had nothing but great experiences with sigma. i actually can't remember the last time i've bought a mac brush and i have a ton of them.


----------



## spunky (Oct 15, 2011)

AmandDUR said:


> absolutely!  i've had nothing but great experiences with sigma. i actually can't remember the last time i've bought a mac brush and i have a ton of them.



 	Brilliant! Might have to order some after Christmas then - thanks for the advice


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 15, 2011)

I'd say Sigma's worth it, too.


----------



## lenchen (Oct 15, 2011)

I own mostly MAC and Hakuhoudo brushes but I do love sigma sigmax line as well as the 4 eye brushes that recently added on the website I' ve had mine for a week and I love them! I must say that  they are different to all of the MAC eye brushes that I own.


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 26, 2011)

MissTiffany2U said:


> I received my brushes a few days ago and I absolutely love them. They are so soft and well made... I immediately ordered the eye brush set and *large face powder brush*. Sigma gets a thumbs up from me!



 	Is your large face powder brush the F30 or F20? I'm trying to decide which one of those to get. I've had a MAC 129SE from a brush set from Nordstrom for years now but I've never quite liked it so I'm in the market for a new powder brush. I recently got the F80 and I love it.


----------



## nico (Mar 12, 2012)

are the brush kits good quality or should I buy them seperately ?


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 17, 2012)

nico said:


> are the brush kits good quality or should I buy them seperately ?


	The brush kits definitely are a better value, especially if you want and will use the brushes in them.  If you only want a few brushes, then you make save a little buy just buying those few, unless the price difference is just a few dollars, then you might as well buy a kit.


----------



## DanceLovesMAC (Mar 17, 2012)

nico said:


> are the brush kits good quality or should I buy them seperately ?


  The quality of the individual brushes and the ones in the kit are the same. I really like sigma brushes, some more than others but that's the same for every company. Most of my brushes are either MAC or Sigma. The travel size sigma brush sets are also of the same quality just with the shorter handles. HTH


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 25, 2012)

i have a few sigma brushes but i have the purple handle kit on my list as well as the sigmax synthetic essential kit and the precision performance eyes kit. and i'll get these if i dont get the yellow handle bdellium brush set.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> i have a few sigma brushes but i have the purple handle kit on my list as well as the sigmax synthetic essential kit and the precision performance eyes kit. and i'll get these if i dont get the yellow handle bdellium brush set.


  	Make sure you google coupon codes whenever you do order. I refused to pay $10.95 USPS for the pink travel set and found a code so I ended up only paying like $2.65 for shipping! I LOVE the bdellium brushes too, have a ton of the green bamboo ones. I wish they were having a sale again.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 26, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> Make sure you google coupon codes whenever you do order. I refused to pay $10.95 USPS for the pink travel set and found a code so I ended up only paying like $2.65 for shipping! I LOVE the bdellium brushes too, have a ton of the green bamboo ones. I wish they were having a sale again.


	i wish i had gone to IMATS...Bdellium had their $150 premium set with the yellow handle only for $99


----------



## OhSoJaded (Jul 30, 2012)

Has anyone ordered from Sigma this month? I was thinking of placing an order and was wondering if the free gift if you spend $30 was still the shadow samples. Don't really need/want them and I was wondering if the gift would be different next month. Doubt it though...


----------



## DanceLovesMAC (Jul 30, 2012)

I have gotten the E05 eyeliners in travel size my past few purchases. However I almost always spend over $100 since I like to get a few things at once if i'm going to pay for shipping.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jul 30, 2012)

OhSoJaded said:


> Has anyone ordered from Sigma this month? I was thinking of placing an order and was wondering if the free gift if you spend $30 was still the shadow samples. Don't really need/want them and I was wondering if the gift would be different next month. Doubt it though...


  	I ordered several brushes this month from Sigma.  In my last order I received the eyeshadow trio sample as my free gift w/ purchase.  It includes 1 eyeshadow shade from each of their signature palettes Dare, Bare, and Flare.
  	I ordered a couple more of their version of the discontinued MAC 222.  I have one already and would sometimes grab it not knowing it wasn't the 222, they are that close!  For those interested it's the E35.  Also just picked up the F82 and F84 and they are both FANTASTIC for cream products!  I used the F84 with my MAC Face & Body and it worked awesome!  And the F82 was MADE for cream blushes... Try it with the Casual Color pots! 
  	Also the F05 is a dead ringer for MAC's 109!!


----------



## OhSoJaded (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback! The last few times I've ordered, I've gotten the E05 (which I almost never use b/c I have the full size, MAC 209 and SK brush) and shadows. I wonder if they send diff shadows or if it's always the same three shades? I liked when they gave travel E25 brushes.

  	I was looking into the E35, but luckily was able to score some at the CCO. I do enjoy the brushes I do have (especially the Sigmax face brushes...those are so awesome).

  	I'm still debating on whether or not I should try the F15 (MAC 131 dupe). I've heard they were similar but it seems flatter? The Hakuhodo brush is also another option, but I've never tried that company and am unsure about the quality. Then again, I never owned the 131, so I might be none the wiser re: which is best.


----------



## DanceLovesMAC (Jul 31, 2012)

OhSoJaded said:


> Thanks for the feedback! The last few times I've ordered, I've gotten the E05 (which I almost never use b/c I have the full size, MAC 209 and SK brush) and shadows. I wonder if they send diff shadows or if it's always the same three shades? I liked when they gave travel E25 brushes.
> 
> I was looking into the E35, but luckily was able to score some at the CCO. I do enjoy the brushes I do have (especially the Sigmax face brushes...those are so awesome).
> 
> I'm still debating on whether or not I should try the F15 (MAC 131 dupe). I've heard they were similar but it seems flatter? The Hakuhodo brush is also another option, but I've never tried that company and am unsure about the quality. Then again, I never owned the 131, so I might be none the wiser re: which is best.


  	I know they now give out single shadow gifts as well. I'm assuming that they will rotate colors every few months. As far as brushes go Hakuhodo brushes are a dream, there is no need to worry about quality there. Not even sure if I have ever read a bad review about them either. As far as the F15, its not an exact dupe of the MAC 131. The shape is pretty dead on but the density is different. I also find that the synthetic fibers that Sigma uses in their duo fibre brushes are a bit stiffer & are not nearly as soft as the MAC ones. They aren't scratchy & still apply product well, but I find that I grab for my MAC duo fibre brushes when i want to layer product more softly as the stiffer Sigma fibers can pick up more product than desired. I also have to note that the duo fibre brushes from Sigma are the only ones that have had shedding issues for me.


----------



## OhSoJaded (Aug 1, 2012)

DanceLovesMAC said:


> I know they now give out single shadow gifts as well. I'm assuming that they will rotate colors every few months. As far as brushes go Hakuhodo brushes are a dream, there is no need to worry about quality there. Not even sure if I have ever read a bad review about them either. As far as the F15, its not an exact dupe of the MAC 131. The shape is pretty dead on but the density is different. I also find that the synthetic fibers that Sigma uses in their duo fibre brushes are a bit stiffer & are not nearly as soft as the MAC ones. They aren't scratchy & still apply product well, but I find that I grab for my MAC duo fibre brushes when i want to layer product more softly as the stiffer Sigma fibers can pick up more product than desired. I also have to note that the duo fibre brushes from Sigma are the only ones that have had shedding issues for me.


  	Thanks! Now I really want to try the Hakuhodo brushes. Any recs for where I can purchase one?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 1, 2012)

OhSoJaded said:


> Thanks! Now I really want to try the Hakuhodo brushes. Any recs for where I can purchase one?


  	I think the only place to purchase Hakuhodo brushes is directly from their website or during one of the many makeup trade shows offered. Hakuhodo brushes are pricey but from what I understand they are so worth it. I did spend an unnatural amount of time at the booth during the NYC IMATS stroking them.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They are soooooo soft you want to pet them.


----------



## OhSoJaded (Aug 1, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> I think the only place to purchase Hakuhodo brushes is directly from their website or during one of the many makeup trade shows offered. Hakuhodo brushes are pricey but from what I understand they are so worth it. I did spend an unnatural amount of time at the booth during the NYC IMATS stroking them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks! Now I wish I wasn't out of town when IMATS was in LA. I would have loved to have been able to stand in really long lines compare all the different brushes. It's probably better for my wallet that I wasn't able to go! But I'll go check out their website.


----------



## tfisher07 (Mar 21, 2014)

You found Sigma brushes at your CCO?!


----------



## Beauty Nerd (Mar 22, 2014)

I've been using Sigma brushes for awhile now and I think that they are worth the buy. My favorite Sigma brush is the F80 flat brush which I use to apply liquid foundation to give me that airbrush finish.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 18, 2014)

So this is not really about brushes but... The glove cleaner that sigma sells.   I received a tiny version of it as a gift at iMaTs and decided to try it since I needed to wash all my new brushes and other similar ones that I was going to compare.   This is the mini version and they have a large one on the site. You can get $5 off with code spaglove  As you can see, the glove has little ridges for face and for eye brushes to scrub away, to rinse it and to later refine.  The original one you can wear and squeeze between your thumbs to reshape your brush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now, I normally wash my brushes once a month (I spot clean them with MUFE brush cleanser after every use (eyeshadow) and liquid foundation brushes get a weekly scrub down.  I'm not pro and I only use these brushes for myself so I don't see the need for more often.     I NOrMALlY just wash them with some philosophy purity and swirl around in my hand until suds are white again.  Which is what I started to do with this Mac 224.  Now mid scrubbing I remembered I received this glove and decided to try it.   Oh what a filthy lil girl I was! Look how dirty my brush was still!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 This is the brush being rinsed !!!! The ridges on the rinsing side help drain the water instead of letting the water accumulate and god forbid go up your ferrule (nooooooo! Tear-*)   They have these In black, pink, purple and aqua.  At sigmabeauty.com   I think it successfully scrubbed the heck out of my 224.  Do you need it? Prob not if you already have a successful way of cleansing your brushes. Of you don't, and are looking for a cool pretty looking tool to scrub away that actually works then yup! Is it helpful: yea sure. I'm telling you I thought I was "Done" with my scrubbing... And then the glove showed otherwise.  How much: $35 bucks.


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 18, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> How much: $35 bucks.


 
  I wish they offered the mini glove at IMATS LA in January.  I would've preferred to get that one over the larger one.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 18, 2014)

@yazmin if I see it at the makeup show I'm snatching the tiny up for u.


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 18, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> @yazmin if I see it at the makeup show I'm snatching the tiny up for u.


  That would be fantastic if you can!  Thank you!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 18, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yea they prob will be giving it away w purchase! I'll be on the lookout


----------



## miss0annette (Apr 28, 2014)

I made my first Sigma purchase for the Jaclyn Hill brush set. I'm excited to try the F80 of foundation. However, as far as, eye brushes I don't know if they'll live up to my mac 217 and 224.


----------



## brittbby (Apr 28, 2014)

miss0annette said:


> I made my first Sigma purchase for the Jaclyn Hill brush set. I'm excited to try the F80 of foundation. However, as far as, eye brushes I don't know if they'll live up to my mac 217 and 224.


  I didn't feel like their version of the 217 did at all. The sigma version is quite stiffer to me. The Rest of the brushes from the set have been fantastic tho!


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm curious about ebay sigma style brushes.. I have the F80. It's actually the only sigma brush I own. I would rather spend my money on MAC or Hakuhodo. 

  However, the F80 is pretty unique. I would like to try the full set of synthetic kabukis. I just don't think they're worth that much money, especially since I wouldn't use them daily, just once in a while... 

  Has anyone bought these brushes from China or Hong Kong? http://www.ebay.ca/itm/10-PCS-Makeup-Brushes-Cosmetics-Set-Synthetic-Kabuki-Foundation-Blending-Blush-/251466569692?pt=US_Makeup_Brushes&var&hash=item3a8c9357dc&_uhb=1

  It's so little money, that I'm really tempted..


----------



## ladyjamire (Jun 15, 2014)

recently splurged and bought both the 18k gold Extravaganza kits the complete kit and the face kit, as well as the big b05 body brush. I cant stop staring at them they are so beautiful haha, but I've heard a lot about shedding with the sigma brushes and I haven't had any whatsoever. They've been amazing so far but I've only washed them once and i only have a few mac brushes but they seem to be about the same quality to me but maybe i am not as picky as some people haha.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 15, 2014)

My F05 shed somewhat, off and on. My F40 has started shedding (I've had it for quite a few years).


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 3, 2014)

The Synthetic Precision Kit of 4 brushes is $20 off right now. Anyone own these brushes?


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 3, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> The Synthetic Precision Kit of 4 brushes is $20 off right now. Anyone own these brushes?


  I have the P82, which I initially got for concealer blending. It's very stiff, IMO. I prefer the RT Deluxe Crease Brush (wish it was available individually!) for under the eyes (though I want to try something shaped like the P86, but not that particular brush, if that makes sense?), and I've now discovered the perks of pinpoint concealing. I'll likely repurpose my P82 for something else -- cream eyeshadow or contour, likely.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 3, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> I have the P82, which I initially got for concealer blending. It's very stiff, IMO. I prefer the RT Deluxe Crease Brush (wish it was available individually!) for under the eyes (though I want to try something shaped like the P86, but not that particular brush, if that makes sense?), and I've now discovered the perks of pinpoint concealing. I'll likely repurpose my P82 for something else -- cream eyeshadow or contour, likely.


  Thank you for answering


----------



## stylabell (Feb 7, 2015)

Sometimes i wonder with companies that have cheaper dupe of more high end products is.... are they using the same manufacturer as the higher end company? hope thst make sense.


----------



## stylabell (Feb 7, 2015)

Omg I cringe when I see pins for cleaning make-up brushes, and the photo shows brushes sitting in a jar of water! Eeeekkkk


----------



## chelsea1126 (Feb 25, 2015)

Folloeing


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 25, 2015)

stylabell said:


> Sometimes i wonder with companies that have cheaper dupe of more high end products is.... are they using the same manufacturer as the higher end company? hope thst make sense.


  We have a thread about that. You're making perfect sense.  As for Sigma brushes, they're made in China, even though the company is US-based. (Made in China isn't necessarily a bad thing.) MAC's LE brushes are also made there (an exception being MAC's 226, which was made in France), while the permanent ones are made in Japan. Whether Sigma's and MAC's LE brushes are made in the same factory, I don't know.  I've read rumours about Sigma brushes being the same as Crown (wholesale) brushes but have no hard evidence. That said, I believe they're manufactured in China as well.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 8, 2015)

Sigma brushes seem to be having a sale and i'm so tempted by this set.  Anyone try it? 

http://www.sigmabeauty.com/performance-eyes-kit/p/PEPARNT


----------



## omgginalol (Apr 21, 2016)

I purchased the original set back when they still ripped off the mac names. So about 6 years ago, the only one that didnt hold up was the large face powder brush. Other than that, I think it was worth it


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 1, 2016)

Is anyone using Sigma brushes? I saw an interesting set on Nordies


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 1, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Is anyone using Sigma brushes? I saw an interesting set on Nordies



The only ones I use anymore are my E25 and E30. (I also still have my F80, but it's in a drawer.)


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 1, 2016)

(double post. oops.)


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 1, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Is anyone using Sigma brushes? I saw an interesting set on Nordies



I have quite a few both their eyeshadow brushes and face brushes. I have to say that I like them all. I have had some issues with the brush ferrels detaching from the brush handle with two brushes, but they send you a replacement brush (and I just super glue it back on). My only gripe is that the 3D Kabuki brush feels like it tugs, although it blends really well. If you have questions about specific brushes let me know.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 2, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> The only ones I use anymore are my E25 and E30. (I also still have my F80, but it's in a drawer.)



I think those two are in the set, plus the E55 and the E15.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 2, 2016)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I have quite a few both their eyeshadow brushes and face brushes. I have to say that I like them all. I have had some issues with the brush ferrels detaching from the brush handle with two brushes, but they send you a replacement brush (and I just super glue it back on). My only gripe is that the 3D Kabuki brush feels like it tugs, although it blends really well. If you have questions about specific brushes let me know.



Yikes. At least they were good about the replacement. 
The set has the E15, E25, E30 and E55.
Did you have any problem with any of those?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 2, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Yikes. At least they were good about the replacement.
> The set has the E15, E25, E30 and E55.
> Did you have any problem with any of those?



I haven't had any issues with any of the eye brushes.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 2, 2016)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I haven't had any issues with any of the eye brushes.



Excellent!
Thank you


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 2, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> I think those two are in the set, plus the E55 and the E15.



I used to have the E55, but there was at least one bristle on one side that would poke my eyelid whenever I'd go to use it, which was super annoying. Ended up tossing it some time ago. I don't have the E15.

E25 and E30 are pretty good, though I think my E30 is a bit scratchy these days, likely due to its age (almost six years old!) and the fact it's got natural bristles. (Sigma went all synthetic about a year or so ago, as I recall.)


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 2, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> I used to have the E55, but there was at least one bristle on one side that would poke my eyelid whenever I'd go to use it, which was super annoying. Ended up tossing it some time ago. I don't have the E15.
> 
> E25 and E30 are pretty good, though I think my E30 is a bit scratchy these days, likely due to its age (almost six years old!) and the fact it's got natural bristles. (Sigma went all synthetic about a year or so ago, as I recall.)



Thank you!
I think I prefer synthetic 
(Definitely for face brushes)


----------



## CCKK (Feb 28, 2017)

I love sigma brushes! My favorites are the eye brushes. How do these relate to Morphe brushes?


----------

